# Raw 7/18 Discussion Thread



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

*Money In The Bank Fallout*

What will happen with the whole CM Punk/WWE Title situation?

All on-going discussion during this weeks episode of Raw goes here.

Also, predict what you may think will happen during this episode of Raw.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking really forward to this week's Raw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait. I have no idea what will happen and I love it. Vince will probably be there to address this situation.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

this is going to be amazing.. lets see if wwe can keep this unbelievable roll alive!!! After that ppv last night, i am stoked


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Hopefully we get a new WWE belt design.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Hopefully we get a new WWE belt design.


not now, if they just bring it back right away it would downgrade the magnitude of Punk's win last night. bring it back when punk comes back.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Im glad I don't gotta work tonight. I bet Vince is going to say about how since Punk has the title, Vince will introduce another design. Cena will come out and say how once again Vince has gone soft-doesn't even want to chase after his own creation and is giving up on the WWE. He will then re-hire Cena, but in one condition, he gets that title back.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

only 8 hours and 45 mins


----------



## Strnadex (Jun 28, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Im glad I don't gotta work tonight. I bet Vince is going to say about how since Punk has the title, Vince will introduce another design. Cena will come out and say how once again Vince has gone soft-doesn't even want to chase after his own creation and is giving up on the WWE. He will then re-hire Cena, but in one condition, he gets that title back.


This.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Cant wait for tonight.. honestly dont know where the storyline is going to go now.. Surely after the big deal they made out of punk leaving with the title, they cant just pretend the title has been vacated and there will be a match to decide who's the new champ? If that happens i'll be pissed.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Really looking forward to RAW tonight, haven't been looking forward to a RAW this much since the whole Invasion storyline. For once, I have no idea what will happen as far as a WWE storyline is concerned.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Possibly the most anticipated RAW in years. Hopefully it delivers.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

My whole day is about waiting for this RAW start!
I can't see them messing this up. They're doing an excellent job with everything right now!
I can't wait!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

chrispepper said:


> Cant wait for tonight.. honestly dont know where the storyline is going to go now.. Surely after the big deal they made out of punk leaving with the title, they cant just pretend the title has been vacated and there will be a match to decide who's the new champ? If that happens i'll be pissed.


Naw, then they would all be paper champions. 
I think WWE will deliver.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Hopefully they don't screw this up and do something stupid, like introducing a new title with the exact same design and giving it to Cena straight away after being rehired after just one night. Totally possible.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Please, please continue this angle and keep it exciting. Surely they can't mess it up?

Can't wait.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

first PPV aftermath show that I am literally excited about in a long long time, not even the show after Wrestlemania had this match anticipation. Cannot wait going to be great.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't wait for tonight. Hopefully, Punk is up there.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Smoke&Mirrors said:


> Hopefully they don't screw this up and do something stupid, like introducing a new title with the exact same design and giving it to Cena straight away after being rehired after just one night. Totally possible.


Storyline wise, I don't think thats even possible after how the match ended last night. I'm not going to spoil it for those who haven't seen the PPV yet.

I can't wait for RAW tonight as well. Maybe not the most anticipated of the year for me, but it's up there.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I predict a HHH return tonight, to confront Vince.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

So do we reckon punk makes an appearance tonight? I can imagine him speaking from his house on a comms link or something so that he doesnt get del rio cashing in on him.. Also, how do we reckon cena is going to be un-fired tonight?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm expecting this Raw to be shit hot. Can't wait last nights ppv bar WM was the best ive seen in a long long time. Please please let this continue WWE absolutley the right direction you should be going in. No dance offs tonight or any stupid fucking segments.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

From shawn michaels twitter.. 
"Good morning all. It sounds like u all really enjoyed the MITB PPV which is awesome. I've no doubt Cena & Punk r not done yet."


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Vince to bring up that Punk is legally obliged to defend his title against Cena due to the rematch clause.

That's all I can predict. Beyond that, no clue. I'd love a Trips appearance to make this storyline even more epic.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

What's this you say? CM Punk is WWE Champion, and a Cena-free Raw? I'm in.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> What's this you say? CM Punk is WWE Champion, and a Cena-free Raw? I'm in.


A Cena free RAW? Yeah right. One could only wish.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RAW should be awesome today. The whole Punk/Cena/Vince thing is the most interesting thing they've done in ages. Cena lost so he should be 'fired', I highly doubt they would have put Punk over Cena in that way if he were actually leaving too, so I guess he's sticking around at least for a little while. Should be awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How would everyone react if Cena beat Punk tonight, to re-capture the Title, and Punk is escorted out?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I tried to make a poll...BUT...


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Im hoping the show starts off with Vince in his office, explaining how he and Cena failed last night. Set the tone, make it seem like the darkest day in WWE history, which (kayfabe) it is.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CM Punk 


> On my couch. About to put the title on the line against Piston Honda.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you want to see another Punk vs Cena match at SummerSlam? I kind of dont, last night was incredible, and thats how I want to remember there feud. Any other matches wont be able to top it. Kind of like Michaels/Taker.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hopefully cm punk is there they batter him and del rio gets the gold and punk fucks of to roh


----------



## philbrooks223 (Jul 18, 2011)

cant wait for RAW

dont think punk gonna show up


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am very excited for Raw just to see what they will do with this next. I still have this bad feeling that Vince will force Mexican JBL into this and mess the whole thing up.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

finalnight said:


> CM Punk


wtf, punk needs an xbox or something


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> How would everyone react if Cena beat Punk tonight, to re-capture the Title, and Punk is escorted out?


It would make this whole angle a big waste of time and would add to the list of WWE's failure to deliver on potentially good storylines.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

look forward to seeing how this unfolds. raw should draw a big rating tonight.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

It's gonna be great. Genuinely excited for Monday Night Raw. I'm so glad RAW is one day after a PPV. Means we are gonna get 2 days of epic WWE in a row. Hopefully.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

HHH to confront Vince tonight?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Hoping for a great follow up to MITB. The best part is....... I AM GOING TO RAW TONIGHT!!! Will diminish the experience if Punk doesn't show to taunt Vince though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

adri17 said:


> I predict a HHH return tonight, to confront Vince.


Its highly likely that he will. Vince failed, and I don't see why the whole McMahon family shouldn't just show up, and cut a great promo.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I am at work right now and I can't wait for the moment I get the hell out of here and go home.... This is amazing, two shows in a row where unexpected is expected and where I am totally off my mind thinking what will happen.

I see a Cena doing a farewell and telling all his fans how bad he feels for disappointing them, and immediately I see Vince coming out with security to take him out. Then I see Punk from home being shown with the belt on the bathroom, the fridge, the dog's house, etc on several sketches.

Finally I see HHH coming out confronting Vince and telling Punk that it is not over, and that he will chase him to the hell and back, and Punk closing out the show saying:

*Game ON*


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

Vince announced that the wwe champion is Vacant and Vince tell Cena can get his job back if he win that match in the main event.

the Bella beat Kelly Kelly and Eve and Eve turn on Kelly Kelly.


John Cena vs R-Truth and Jack Swagger and The Miz and Alberto Del Rio in a Handicap Match.


----------



## NGPunk (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a really bad feeling that there going to fuck this all up and Cena ends the night with the "New" belt, seriously hope i'm wrong though


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Of course also looking forward very much to the MITB fallout. Hopefully the new WWE title belt WILL debut tonight.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

TMZ - New WWE Champ PARTIES In Chicago ... With BELT! 

http://www.tmz.com/2011/07/18/wwe-c...ena-mike-ditka-money-in-the-bank-title-pepsi/


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope for a shot of Punk on the tron in his house drinking some Pepsi and playing some vidjo games.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Vince is probably gonna come out and fire john cena in the middle of the ring. just a guess, since Cena's profile is still up on WWE.com.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

with the wwe title vince would be stupid to fire cena. No way it is happening, cena is the biggest asset he has, if he fires cena tonight then it would mark the end of wwe.

I mean fire cena yet keep punk around and end his suspension early allowing him to walk out of wwe with the wwe title belt? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Raw should be good tonight with the fallout of last nights MITB, Vince will almost certain to be there and always gives gold promos and Cena should get fired, looking forward to it.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

bboy said:


> with the wwe title vince would be stupid to fire cena. No way it is happening, cena is the biggest asset he has, if he fires cena tonight then it would mark the end of wwe.
> 
> I mean fire cena yet keep punk around and end his suspension early allowing him to walk out of wwe with the wwe title belt? Doesn't make sense.


Vince said if Cena couldnt beat Punk it would be on him...and he lost. he should be fired for not coming through. and cena is replaceable, just like punk.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuck! Of all the times for me to finally get a job interview lol. If I stay up for Raw I'll be a zombie tomorrow and I really don't want that. But........ITS FUCKING RAW!! Decisions decisions lol.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Even after mediocre PPVS, I'm excited for RAW the following night. 

Could you imagine for a great PPV like MITB, how anxious I am.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

buffalochipster said:


> Vince said if Cena couldnt beat Punk it would be on him...and he lost. he should be fired for not coming through. and cena is replaceable, just like punk.


cena is not replaceable and if cena is off raw for some time then raw will get low rating.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

I know there's no way in hell it'd happen, but I'd love to see Punk appear via satellite at show's opening, brag a bit, then hold up a contract saying he's signed with ROH, effective immediately.

At the end of the show have Vince come out and fire both Cena and Laurinaitis(kayfabe, naturally).
Then nonchalantly mention that he done a bit of business late last week on the quiet(tie in with the Punk contract signing, "Real business should be done in private, behind closed doors!"), and picked up ownership of a certain wrestling company.....


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

I like the HHH idea. Gives Cena time off and gives us a fresh feud in HHH-Punk. One problem: where does ADR fit in?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I wonder if all the midcard guys will be cutting promos saying that it's their time to shine now.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Fuck! Of all the times for me to finally get a job interview lol. If I stay up for Raw I'll be a zombie tomorrow and I really don't want that. But........ITS FUCKING RAW!! Decisions decisions lol.


DVR it? Then watch it after the interview, and just avoid the forum/internet until then.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

After what happened last night, I couldn't resist buying tickets. I'm leaving the office early and making the 1 hour 45 minute trek up to Green Bay for my first live event in over a decade!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Fuck! Of all the times for me to finally get a job interview lol. If I stay up for Raw I'll be a zombie tomorrow and I really don't want that. But........ITS FUCKING RAW!! Decisions decisions lol.


Ever heard of recording something, replays or, better yet, the media section?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Fuck! Of all the times for me to finally get a job interview lol. If I stay up for Raw I'll be a zombie tomorrow and I really don't want that. But........ITS FUCKING RAW!! Decisions decisions lol.


Money, no question, just watch it online. It's pretty much what I am forced to do tonight.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Ever heard of recording something, replays or, better yet, the media section?


:no:

I meant that the one time I actually want to sit up and watch Raw at 2am is the same time that I need to be up early the next day. No need to be such a smartass tbh.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'm stoked!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CMPunk CM Punk 
It's been a long time since I've been this physically spent after a match. Yet, at the gym with Ace and @ColtCabana Cubs/phillies later!

Punk even gonna be at RAW?


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a man who's going to be on Raw tonight.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

phillies/cubs game is at 7 so if he is there he cant be at raw


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

After last night's amazing PPV, there are alot of questions to be answered. I am extremely amped for Raw tonight, more than I've been in a very long time. It is SO good to be a wrestling fan right now.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Absolutely magnificent PPV last night , i havent been this hyped since night before WM27.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

What will become of the WWE championship? I think they will debut a new wwe title, and have cena and del rio face off
at summerslam. Of course it will be interesting how they reinstate cena. Im also excited for cm punk, if he will even be on the show or pre-taped segment.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

bboy said:


> with the wwe title vince would be stupid to fire cena. No way it is happening, cena is the biggest asset he has, *if he fires cena tonight then it would mark the end of wwe*.
> 
> I mean fire cena yet keep punk around and end his suspension early allowing him to walk out of wwe with the wwe title belt? Doesn't make sense.


:lmao ...


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Maybe Punk is just trolling by saying that he's going to the game, but he'll show up anyway. I would find it hard to believe that after last night and how hot this angle is right now that they wouldn't want to have Punk on RAW the night after? That's who people want to see.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Crap yeah the game Cm Punk is talking about is during RAW, he ain't showin up tonight boys...


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Let's hope RAW isn't a huge letdown. I'm holding my breath on this one.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

bboy said:


> with the wwe title vince would be stupid to fire cena. No way it is happening, cena is the biggest asset he has, if he fires cena tonight then it would mark the end of wwe.
> 
> I mean fire cena yet keep punk around and end his suspension early allowing him to walk out of wwe with the wwe title belt? Doesn't make sense.




Just like the last time Cena was fired...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Lets just hope WWE can keep up the momentum. A huge night last night with both Punk and Christian taking the titles. If WWE can keep it up we might have 4 interesting weeks of television leading to Summer Slam


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Who wouldn't want to see Roy Halladay pitch?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

CM Punk appearing tonight would be just stupid. He knows that when he shows up, ADR is gonna be there to cash in, and he refused to sign a new contract... They need to make it seem real, people. Punk stays at home until somehow they manage to bring him back.

Maybe ADR will show up at ROH and cash in on Punk? One can dream...


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

METTY said:


> A Cena free RAW? Yeah right. One could only wish.


Cena-free Raw wouldn't work unless Triple H/Rock/Austin would be there each and every week.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> Cena-free Raw wouldn't work unless Triple H/Rock/Austin would be there each and every week.


HHH is being advertised on TV commercials for Raw in Hampton, Virginia next week.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

what "game" are people talking about punk going to?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Nabz™ said:


> what "game" are people talking about punk going to?


Phillies/Cubs


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Phillies/Cubs


Ah man, where did he say that he would go to the game tonight? I don't see it on his twitter lol


----------



## PVader (Jul 15, 2011)

Nabz™ said:


> Ah man, where did he say that he would go to the game tonight? I don't see it on his twitter lol


It is on his twitter...

CMPunk CM Punk
It's been a long time since I've been this physically spent after a match. Yet, at the gym with Ace and @ColtCabana Cubs/phillies later!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

CM Punk could have filmed something earlier from his home, and could be "live" tonight. dont think he will be there in person, though, which is a good thing. play it up that he is actually gone, maybe go as far as not mentioning him tonight.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

DVRing it tonight watching it as soon as I get up tomorrow! Should be a good show!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really can't wait to see what they do tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wonder if he'll show up at the game with the title and they air that on Raw... that would be kind of funny actually.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Remember. Less is more. Punk not being there tonight serves the story. Tonights story will be about firing Cena, and then Vince bringing in some new championship for Summer Slam. Something that will continue to lead this angle.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Plz dont screw this Vince,you can change WWE to better now...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Would be awesome if WWE paid the Cubs, so they can do a spot where Punk goes on the pitch and waves to the fans at half time. Then Del Rio comes and cashes in





> Remember. Less is more. Punk not being there tonight serves the story. Tonights story will be about firing Cena, and then Vince bringing in some new championship for Summer Slam. Something that will continue to lead this angle.


Imagine if Christian becomes the sole world champion, and he works both shows. Never gonna happen, but it could work until Summerslam


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Would be awesome if WWE paid the Cubs, so they can do a spot where Punk goes on the pitch and waves to the fans at half time. Then Del Rio comes and cashes in


That would be awesome, without ADR cashing in, simply cause Kayfabe wise he would need a ref, 
and it would have to be in the ring.
But getting a shot of Punk throwing the pitch with the title around his waist would be priceless.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Halftime in a baseball game huh?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree about the Less is more. I dont think they should cram EVERYTHING into this show. Leave a cliffhanger for next week Just add enough to keep the intrest going.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Halftime in a baseball game huh?


Well, 7th Inning Stretch would be the equivalent.

Four hours to go, haven't been this pumped for a RAW in years.


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

He's from England give him a break.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Did the MITB rules ever say it had to be for a match, it said title shot whenever the superstar wanted.

Del Rio cashing in during a cubs game would be huge moment for WWE. Especially since that title switch would be all over ESPN and every sports and nonsports media station.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CM Punk COULD throw out the first pitch AND appear on Raw.

http://www.travelmath.com/flight-time/from/Green+Bay,+WI/to/Chicago,+IL

If WWE flew Punk on their private jet from Chicago to Green Bay, he could throw out the first pitch at 8pm EST, fly to Green Bay, and make it in time for Raw at 9pm(or even just the final segment so things aren't too rushed)


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Would be awesome if WWE paid the Cubs, so they can do a spot where Punk goes on the pitch and waves to the fans at half time. Then Del Rio comes and cashes in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HALFTIME? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

When RAW is hyped up so much like it is tonight it never delivers. I have low expectations for this show.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Would be awesome if WWE paid the Cubs, so they can do a spot where Punk goes on the pitch and waves to the fans at half time. Then Del Rio comes and cashes in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thatd be pretty cool and fresh


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Evohh said:


> When RAW is hyped up so much like it is tonight it never delivers. I have low expectations for this show.


The one after Survivor Series 2010 was hyped and was one of the best Raws of the year.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone knows a good stream for RAW tonight? Good quality, no lag etc.

My descrambler is fucking up and USA isn't showing properly.

Yes I'm that cheap, I have a descrambler.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My guaranteed 100% prediction for tonight's RAW:

R-Truth opens up the show to say "Hello to all the little jimmies in Milwaukee, Wisconsin!!!"


----------



## Angia (Feb 23, 2011)

Punk wouldn't be throwing out the first pitch anyway...he did that already on friday july 15th


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Three hours remaining... I also see ADR bragging about his win last night and his destiny (again) and demanding Vince that the title be given to him since Punk is not longer with the company and since Cena is fired.

GM might come into place and say, "you are right, blah blah" and them Vince comes and says, "enough of this crap, ADR you deserve nothing, you could not even face Punk... I demand the GM to show his face" and there comes the GM... Who, that not sure LOL... Wish it was Edge or Foley.

Of course, all that on a sidelined story.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CubsInsider Chicago Cubs
@majingir A few guests of the Cubs are throwing first pitches tonight. Actor Jim Belushi is singing the stretch.


A few guests..... So is that Punk + others or what?


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

What I think would happen is have an interim-WWE champion until Punk decides to sign which would eventually lead to a match against the interim champ to decide the true champion.

A similar scenario occurred between the UFC and Randy Couture when Randy was still in contract negotiations with the UFC and Randy eventually didn't sign while still being the UFC's HW titleholder; The holdout lasted for close to year.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Shame Punk won't be there. Still looking forward to where they're going with this angle.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Prediction:

Vince comes out and apologizes for letting this all happen. He'll fire Cena at the end of the show.
Punk via satellite does a promo and destroys the title.

Crappy tag-team match.

Del Rio promo where he says he always gets screwed and stuff about destiny
Ziggler interrupts talks about being THE champion on RAW

Kelly vs anybody.

Vince vs Cena showdown at end up the night. Triple H shows up and takes the reigns!




haha this wouldn't be too bad of a raw.


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

WWE Facebook:

TONIGHT, at the start of WWE Monday Night Raw, WWE Chairman of the Board Vince McMahon will address the Raw audience regarding the incident at last night's pay-per-view. Watch it LIVE at 9/8 CT on USA Network.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Pumped for this Raw!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fucking stop getting me excited for Raw when I can't watch until tomorrow WWE!


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't been this excited for Raw in so long.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

First time in a while I've been looking forward to an episode of Raw.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*WWE Facebook Announcement*



> TONIGHT, at the start of WWE Monday Night Raw, WWE Chairman of the Board Vince McMahon will address the Raw audience regarding the incident at last night's pay-per-view. Watch it LIVE at 9/8 CT on USA Network.


Very predictable


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: WWE Facebook Announcement*

A guy walked out of MiTB with the WWE title after pinning john cena clean, he is apparently leaving, danielson won MiTB, christian beat orton, and people are already complaining about something being 'predictable'?


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Facebook Announcement*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Very predictable


Well, it wouldn't make sense if McMahon just ignored it now would it?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: WWE Facebook Announcement*

Already posted in the RAW discussion thread.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: WWE Facebook Announcement*

No shit it's predictable that McMahon will address what happened. fpalm I doubt you could predict the shit that will happen tonight though. Like the past few weeks, tonight's extremely unpredictable.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: WWE Facebook Announcement*

It is predictable because it is the logical thing to do. He needs to address the situation.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Fucking stop getting me excited for Raw when I can't watch until tomorrow WWE!


You could watch if you would stop complaining about sleep....:cuss:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This is gonna be the longest three hours to be waiting for an awesome treat.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Punk to lose the title to ADR or Cena tonight.

Search your hearts, you know it to be true.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Facebook Announcement*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Very predictable


Predict what will happen in his speech, and then I'll REALLY be impressed!

I think he will unveil a newly designed title? Maybe? I don't know...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I expect:

Vince to be pissed.
HHH to take over because Vince is getting old ans is destroying the company.
Cena to get fired.
Some Zack Ryder.
Some "It's my destiny" promos and how he's screwed.
The start of a Miz vs Rey feud.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: WWE Facebook Announcement*



redeadening said:


> A guy walked out of MiTB with the WWE title after pinning john cena clean, he is apparently leaving, danielson won MiTB, christian beat orton, and people are already complaining about something being 'predictable'?


It's going to get worse during the show too. Watch.

Thank God I'll just be watching RAW and not in the thread.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Facebook Announcement*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Very predictable


Your insight is really something else.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: WWE Facebook Announcement*



bboy said:


> It is predictable because it is the logical thing to do. He needs to address the situation.


You need to change up your sig brah.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Punk to lose the title to ADR or Cena tonight.
> 
> Search your hearts, you know it to be true.


I'm searching, and my heart says Punk will barely be involved tonight, at all. Sadly.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> This is gonna be the longest three hours to be waiting for an awesome treat.


Yesterday was worst.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena on Twitter:

I have just been 'future endeavored'. Well..if that's how it is I would like to take a moment to publicly apologize to Dwayne 'the Rock' Johnson. In an effort to make WM28 as big as possible I tried to expose rock for his flaws. Very childish and immature on my behalf. My comments about the rocks absence were both unprofessional and childish. I am sorry. Rock, I truly wish and still hope in my heart of hearts that the crazy old man who is the boss reconsiders his totally rash decision. because chicago was insane last night and it made me think of what Miami could have been. I guess sometimes u do not know what u have until it is lost.

Still bet he doesn't miss a RAW lol


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

A lot of you will say this is a hyperbole but:

Tonight is the first, true must-see Raw in years. Probably like 6-8 years too.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Facebook Announcement*

*My predictions for tonight:*
Vince talks about whether Cena gets fired or not
Vince talks about Punk leaving with the title
Del Rio will appear
Miz will sell an injury


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Gotta at least give Cena credit for sticking to the storyline on twitter. I wonder if Cena "bought tickets" for RAW tonight.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

alrow4 said:


> A lot of you will say this is a hyperbole but:
> 
> Tonight is the first, true must-see Raw in years. Probably like 6-8 years too.


Well, last year's RAW, after the Nexus debuted...


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

How often is the Raw discussion thread at 14 pages with still 2 and a half hours to go till Raw ?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

alrow4 said:


> A lot of you will say this is a hyperbole but:
> 
> Tonight is the first, true must-see Raw in years. Probably like 6-8 years too.


This.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Cena is hardly sounding that distraught considering we're supposed to believe he's been fired from the thing he loves more than anything else.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

If Punk shows up tonight, this angle is tarnished.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

My predictions:

CM Punk opens the show. He says tonight would have been his farewell but it seems that Mr. McMahon has finally come up with a contract that both can agree on.

Also, CM Punk debuts a new title design.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

I just hope they realise that us, as fans, thought it was absolute dynamite last night and they realise the importance of putting on a hot Raw to follow it up. So, so many people will be pissed off if they give us a bland, unexciting Raw; and surely they know that.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> My predictions:
> 
> CM Punk opens the show. He says tonight would have been his farewell but it seems that Mr. McMahon has finally come up with a contract that both can agree on.
> 
> Also, CM Punk debuts a new title design.


This would suck.

Just have CM Punk out for some months and return as a face. For this time being, keep HHH & Vince struggling for the control of the company.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Del Rio and Cena has been in the pipeline for Summerslam for the past 5 months, we know this, so it's interesting to see what will happen now leading up to it.. I reckon Vince will do something to bring Cena back due to him failing to beat Punk and try and make his life a living hell like someone mentioned on here, it's a good idea. They will create a new World title now CM Punk has gone with his one (probably Spinner) and then they will have Cena and del Rio fued over the vacant one or something.

Punk will eventually come back in a month or so with a new looking belt (like he said he would) and he'll have the legit belt. Perhaps he'll then feud with del Rio who beats Cena at Summerlam leaving it for Cena/Rock to feud and no one to get in the way.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Havent posted in a long ass time but simply put.....

CM PUNK IS KING


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

I think Vince is gonna take a long walk on a short pier tonight.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

If Punk shows up tonight then this whole angle would be pointless. If he appears at all it should only be on the titantron.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Opening the show with Vince!
What more can you ask for! 
Another historic night indeed!

http://www.wwe.com/


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

adri17 said:


> Well, last year's RAW, after the Nexus debuted...


Ok, I'll rephrase. Replace "must-see" with "can't-miss" haha


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Punk can't afford to basically disappear for several months. He's hot NOW. 
He wouldn't return with anything near the same heat if he strolls back in around December. 

Of course, that doesn't mean he needs to be in the arena tonight. I just don't think milking it too much is a good idea.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Doesn't look like Punk was lying about that Cubs/Phillies game.

http://yfrog.com/kkgn1wzj


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Punk will not show up tonight if his twitter is anything to go by, highly doubt he'd show up. Maybe a little message via the titantron


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Punk can't afford to basically disappear for several months. He's hot NOW.
> He wouldn't return with anything near the same heat if he strolls back in around December.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't mean he needs to be in the arena tonight. I just don't think milking it too much is a good idea.


Heat? :lmao


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

You know i'd love to see HHH and maybe even Steph return in the coming weeks to confront Vince and basically question whether he is fit anymore to run the company.


----------



## gary year (Jul 5, 2008)

Alberto Del Rio vs John Cena at Summerslam somehow I guess.

They should show Punk by an ROH Arena with Colt Cabana lol pissing off Vince enough to bring back and torture his ass(John Cena I mean).


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Punk can't afford to basically disappear for several months. He's hot NOW.
> He wouldn't return with anything near the same heat if he strolls back in around December.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't mean he needs to be in the arena tonight. I just don't think milking it too much is a good idea.


Heat? Wherever he returns, he'll be a fucking hero!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Doesn't look like Punk was lying about that Cubs/Phillies game.
> 
> http://yfrog.com/kkgn1wzj


Is Cena in there to attack Punk? Or ADR to cash in?

I'd mark if they brawled all over the pitch...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The thing that made this angle great was the premise of Punk leaving with the belt. Punk did just that, and that's why it's the hottest thing.

I understand that Punk will never be hotter than he is right now and there is some money to be made, but the very reason he is so hot is because of his work/shoot promos and the premise that he is leaving town and the title is going with him. If he shows up tonight and continues to do so, that ruins it IMO.

If Punk shows up tonight (in any manner), it will ruin the magic that just happened. Hell, if Punk shows up during the next month or 2, it will ruin it.

WWE should press onward and create a new WWE belt. Maybe start a tournament. It's really that simple. (plus when Punk comes back he can bring the belt with him and have an instant program with whoever is the *new* wwe champion and they can do a unification match to see who the real champ is)

The last image I want to see of Punk in the WWE is him blowing Vince and the WWE a kiss goodbye and running through his home crowd with the title, not losing to Del Rio in Green Bay or doing a titantron pretape.

Don't. Fuck. With. It. WWE has blurred the lines of work/real for the first time in a long time. Having Punk pop up tonight would make the line less blurry and take away from has happened.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Doesn't look like Punk was lying about that Cubs/Phillies game.
> 
> http://yfrog.com/kkgn1wzj


I like how ESPN does acknowledge him being there and all.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree that Punk shouldn't be there tonight but I personally feel it shouldn't be left for months.

Fans have short attention spans as it is.


----------



## chaotic_enigma (Jul 29, 2009)

My favourite thing to go down tonight would be the announcement of the end of the separate brands since there's only one title now technically and whatnot, like how it used to be with one world title, superstars appearing on both shows, etc. Obviously this won't happen with two MITB winners for each brand, Vince obviously wouldn't leave the number one champion spot to Christian, and all that.
I got excited about this prospect a few weeks ago when some website had announced WWE were going to stay away from "brand" themed ppvs (like Bragging Rights) (pretty sure it was lordsofpain since its the only one I read) from now on, plus the re-launching of the WWE video games... no more raw vs smackdown, instead they're going for the WWE '12 look.. I had entertained the idea.. and it would be possible somehow to happen tonight but obviously it won't. I miss when you never knew who was going to show up and there was the massive possibility for multiple feuds and the tag team division... guess I'm just hopefully wishing for the old times  hahaha.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope we get a new tittle design


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Ooooh, the end of the brand extension. I'd like that...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I say Punk shouldn't be there for tonight or hell even next week. Let Summerslam be built in turmoil.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, as much as Punk and Cena missing this Raw (and more to come) is _necessary_, I kinda feel it's gonna be pretty boring without them, unless they do something VERY drastic to shake up the main event in their absence.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

NO RICARDO! NO PARTY!


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Completely split as to whether to stay up for this (UK). It COULD be absolutely amazing but it could just as likely be a bitter disappointment.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think this would be a good time to end it. I would understand if they didn't because of financial opportunities but the brands have become non existent and would provide the wide spread talent that one brand needs in order to have the depth to carry the company.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Lien said:


> Completely split as to whether to stay up for this (UK). It COULD be absolutely amazing but it could just as likely be a bitter disappointment.


I just finished watching it on the repeat and will definitely be staying up till 4 to see it all, it was incredible.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Now would be a really awkward time to end the brand extension. What, with two brand exclusive briefcases just after being won. On the other hand, might make for an interesting angle.



MORE LIKELY: A BOOKING CLUSTERFUCK.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If I were Dolph Ziggler or Christian right now, I'd be worried having multiple targets on my back.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ending the brand split is the worst idea I've seen floating around in the wake of last night.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I just finished watching it on the repeat and will definitely be staying up till 4 to see it all, it was incredible.


What do you mean?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Punk going to the Cubs game sucks... And I'm not even talking about because he had to watch the Cubs.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

adri17 said:


> Ooooh, the end of the brand extension. I'd like that...


That would be a great thing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Doesn't look like Punk was lying about that Cubs/Phillies game.
> 
> http://yfrog.com/kkgn1wzj


:lmao
Please pop up on the titan tron at the game! 
This is so awesome for WWE and wrestling.


----------



## chaotic_enigma (Jul 29, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Ending the brand split is the worst idea I've seen floating around in the wake of last night.


If both Cena and Punk are gone for awhile leaving no major players on Raw to take their place what would be your idea? Feel free to explain "why" when you bash an idea, makes for a much better discussion.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Winning™;9990168 said:


> I like how ESPN does acknowledge him being there and all.


This is exactly what WWE is aiming for, mainstream exposure.

And I don't blame the Cubs for inviting Punk to the game, they haven't seen Championship gold from that close since the last century 8*D.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> What do you mean?


What?
A guy said he was from the UK and didn't know if he was going to stay up till 4 to see the end of RAW

And i said that i have just finished watching MITB because i watched it on the repeat that was on tonight, and i will definitely be staying up to see RAW because im also from UK...

what was confusing about any of that?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Has there ever been a PPV title match fallout with neither participant involved?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see the show tonight! On a side note, I really hope they don't really sell this Cena firing thing to the extreme because I'm going to a Raw show next week and it'd be a huge letdown not to see him there (as much as it pains me to say).


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long untill raw starts?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

McMahon will open show, he'll complain about Punk and what not. Call Cena down to ring, complain he let the company, the fans and himself down fire him. Calls out Alberto Del Rio, says his the one who can bring the title back with him being able to cash in anywhere, but tells him not to bother. Vince will just void Punks title and award Del Rio and new title design.....

i hope i'm wrong.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

cm punk having the title at the cubs game shows he is still related with wwe and is carrying the belt around. If he wasnt coming back why would he bring the belt along to the game?

Psyched for Raw, a little over an hour cant wait


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Being at the game means shit

Green Bay is not that far from chicago. He can probably reach there in less than 30 mins in Vince's jet


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

OML said:


> cm punk having the title at the cubs game shows he is still related with wwe and is carrying the belt around. If he wasnt coming back why would he bring the belt along to the game?
> 
> Psyched for Raw, a little over an hour cant wait


Because he wants to brag that he has the title. Shows that he took it from the WWE, I wanna hear if he is announced as "Former WWE Superstar CM Punk"


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

If Punk isn't going to be there they need something big to keep the momentum going. HHH return or something.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

1 hr. 8 mins!
I haven't had this much anticipation since I don't even know when. 
Nexus debut MIGHT rank up there, but the ppv last night was unbelievable as a whole.
Tonight has so much more meaning, this is the change we've waited for.
RAW better keep this wheel turning, cause they are making a right turn.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

is there any chance Punk is on RAW tonight, since he is at the Cubs game?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> Being at the game means shit
> 
> Green Bay is not that far from chicago. He can probably reach there in less than 30 mins in Vince's jet


But it smells.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

1 hour!! Cant wait now.. Dont screw this up wwe, you've done a fucking awesome job so far..


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

WWE hasn't been this good since 2005. Its about damn time it got good again. All it took was for an employee not to be happy with the company just like us.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

1 hour to go


----------



## LuNy (Jul 18, 2011)

According to LordsOfPain, neither Cena or Punk will be there tonight. I wonder how it's going to be like..


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I would be very surprised if we don't see Cena, but you know, perhaps that will be the best way for WWE to really sell this angle and keep people interested. If Cena isn't fired tonight, it would kind of kill what happened last night. I'd rather they do this right, though I'm not sure how good it is to do a hot angle and then have neither of those guys on the show the night after the PPV.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

If Cena and Punk are both not there, surely we'll see the return of someone big? HHH?


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

Unemployed WWE champion. Often confused with Batman. Once tipped a stripper with a filet-o-fish..


cm punks twitter discription


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> But it smells.


The jet or Green Bay? Green bay doesn't smell that bad, I used to live an hour from there, and have smelled worse(Salt Lake City).

I'm sure Vince's jet probably smells like cocaine and strippers, so could be a turn off for Punk taking it.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Anybody got a stream to the phillies cubs game? Interested to see what punk does, would be much appreciated..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I didnt see the show last night, but Punk won last night? That's kinda shocking.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

You missed a great ppv


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Edgeowns said:


> Unemployed WWE champion. Often confused with Batman. Once tipped a stripper with a filet-o-fish..
> 
> 
> cm punks twitter discription


About time he changed it, it used to be 'Leader of WWE's Nexus. Often confused with Batman. Once tipped a stripper with a filet-o-fish.'


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a feeling that tonight Dolph Ziggler will have a great night. For some reason, Ziggler may pull off something considering he has the number one belt on RAW.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Crap, I ran like hell and forgot it was at 9 EST. Ohhh well, at least I got here on time


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Or Zack Ryder could debut a defense of Raw's newest belt.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

DubC said:


> You missed a great ppv


:/

Looks like this RAW will be great, though.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

yea i think ziggler is going to be playing up the whole he is the # 1 champ thing he has been talking about the past few weeks.. it all makes sense now


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> The jet or Green Bay? Green bay doesn't smell that bad, I used to live an hour from there, and have smelled worse(Salt Lake City).
> 
> I'm sure Vince's jet probably smells like cocaine and strippers, so could be a turn off for Punk taking it.


Haha the jet. I can honestly say I have no idea how Green Bay smells.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Now would be a really awkward time to end the brand extension. What, with two brand exclusive briefcases just after being won. On the other hand, might make for an interesting angle.
> 
> 
> 
> MORE LIKELY: A BOOKING CLUSTERFUCK.


No, now will be a great time to end this pointless, idiotic brand split which has ran its course for so damn long. They blatantly ignored it since 2006.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Good chance HHH showing up tonight in one way or another. Being advertised here locally for next week' RAW in Hampton, VA.

So either tonight or next week, lets cross our fingers.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

30 minutes... Im fucking pumped!!


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Really excited for tonight - need to sort out my sleep pattern, but looks like another 4/5am bedtime for me :|


Don't have a clue what could happen tonight, which is what you want after a PPV.


I'd laugh if the show opened and there were CM Punk turnbuckles as a desperate Vince loses it


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't.. wait.. so.. excited.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Have Bryan vs Del Rio for the "MR." Money in the Bank.


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

Most anticipated Raw in a LOOOOOOOOOONG time! Cant wait!


----------



## OhhhMyyyGodddd (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a curious question...

Anyone know if ticket prices raised at all in the last 24 hours?


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

Brand split= $$$ though.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Dont know if its been said, but Punk is officially not at RAW, he's in the crowd at the Cubs game right now.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ravensmash said:


> Really excited for tonight - need to sort out my sleep pattern, but looks like another 4/5am bedtime for me :|


The worst part about epic PPV's, having to stay up for a raw directly after it. I've always been disappointed by the follow ups though so hopefully this one is a change


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Come on 23 mins!!!!


----------



## chaotic_enigma (Jul 29, 2009)

Edgeowns said:


> Unemployed WWE champion. Often confused with Batman. Once tipped a stripper with a filet-o-fish..
> 
> 
> cm punks twitter discription


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Problem Vince? lol










Can't help posting such good pics. Punk gave us all some grade A material to work with. THANK YOU PUNK!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Problem Vince? lol


:lmao!!!!!
That dude on the right didn't even need his face changed, he already had that facial expression happening. :lmao
That guy is gonna be so infamous now with that picture.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

18 more minutes to go!


----------



## JohnLindenmier (Jun 10, 2004)

will94 said:


> Dont know if its been said, but Punk is officially not at RAW, he's in the crowd at the Cubs game right now.


Indeed he is. There's some pictures all over tumblr right now that show him before the game. I read he was advertised for Raw tonight for his last appearance but obviously that wrong.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Punk/Hardy steel cage on my stream.


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

if someone can pm me a stream would be really grateful, cheers


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So excited man...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

twelve long mins left


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I didnt see the show last night, but Punk won last night? That's kinda shocking.


watch it when you get the chance dude! it was quality 
11 minutes to go RAW will be interesting tonight to see what happens next 
got lots of munchies ready again


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm gonna need that crowd to step up their game just a little bit more!


----------



## LuNy (Jul 18, 2011)

Get your Pepsi and Popcorns ready folks! 9 minutes.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so this is real right? im not still dreaming?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

10 minutes to go, praying for WWE to go 2 for 2.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

> I bet vince is putting on make up right now to go on tv and talk. That'll be interesting.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Punk won't be on tonight, maybe via satellite, that's all. I wouldn't get your hopes up that he shows up


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Six minutes left.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Human Nature said:


>


That pic is beautiful!lol


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Fricking 5 minutes!! Y'all ready?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

McMahon to open the show.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

no punk?


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Scott Mills said:


> McMahon to open the show.



Yes please. Standing in the ring looking very angry/upset


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

na dosent look like it he's on twitter


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Woooooo RAW merely minutes away!!!!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

3 minutes to go im going downstairs to watch on a big screen have fun all, here we goooo!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

few mins


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Forum crash in 3 minutes


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Shut up NCIS!
I have history to watch!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The fact that Punk isn't even watching RAW is just hilarious.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

One minute!!!!


----------



## ruge (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm relying on u guys to tell me what's happening.I'm stuck at work.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This is gonna be good.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Here we go!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Here we go!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

it's clobberin' time?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's time! And I don't mean Gregory Helms!


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

HERE WEEEE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Bring it!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here we goooooooo


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

GO HERE WE


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

LETS GO!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE WWWWWWEEEEEEEEEE GGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

In the words of booker... Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeah, HERE WE GO!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sit back and enjoy the promo of punk walking out with the title!!!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

its time its time its............


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's showtime


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hoping for a good show.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

VINCE Right from the start. Yeah.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

VINNY MAC!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

AWWWWWWW here we goooo

EDIT: Oh man. I've never felt so unoriginal.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Here comes Vinnie Mac.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

VINNIE MAC AND JOHNNY DOUCHE


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

vince is pissed


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No CHANCE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OH YEAH! Vince to start the show


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

thats a disgusting jacket vince.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So Johnny Ace forgives Vince, then?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

vince!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vince to start and he is pissed.

In pink.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tree Of WOAH! said:


>


:lmao 
Repped for that!


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

Derek said:


> HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHA we had nearly identical posts at the same time!

Edit: Great suit Vince.


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't been this excited for Raw in so long.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

MILWAUKEE, WHATS UUUPP!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ace is getting buried somehow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lord Pussy Monster!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

McMahon, that suit.... :no: :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Johnny Ace should have come to the ring with a Skateboard on his shoulder.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

NO CHAYNCE IN HELLLL


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

should be interesting...


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

If Cena does get "fired", does it mean that the "Champ is here" will get taken off of the opening video?

Give us some good news Vince.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Vince & Johnny Ace again


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys, where is Sin Cara in that crowd?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Zack Ryder sighting!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeahhhhh, VINCE


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ryder sighting!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at alberto


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Loving the pink jacket :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL Ryder!


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Vince!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Lol ar Rey's "respect the mask" shirt...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

vince swagged out in that lavender suit :lmao


----------



## chaotic_enigma (Jul 29, 2009)

brand extension SO over!!! calling it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh boy, the good ol "All the wrestlers are in the locker room" watching a small tv scene.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh dear Vince, what is up with that ugly blazer....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol @ Alberto....he's got a contract for a match for a title that doesn't exist anymore HA!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

yay raw without the spinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

EGAD look at that suit!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly rockin a clay t-shirt (Y)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW, entire roster is there...this is SERIOUS BUSINESS


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I guess CM Punk passed the test. There is already a chant.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SHIT IS ABOUT TO GET REAL

on a side note only Vinnie Mac can pull off that color


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ADR holding the case like it's the last thing he'll ever have.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I love seeing the whole locker room together. Fuck yeah solidarity!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like Johnny Ace is gonna be a part of this feud, then.

And Vince needs to start wearing suits that don't make him look senile.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Johnny Ace kinda looks like Chris Hansen.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THANK YOU CROWD!
THANK YOU!


----------



## Validation Boy (Mar 7, 2011)

Punk sucked anyways


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

the crowd is starting to look more like an attitude era esque effort again, loads of signs and adults

GREAT


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This crowd started hot


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

turd :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice shiner, Johnny Ace!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I fucking love you, Vince McMahon.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so what's the over/under on the number of forum crashes tonight?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Vince mentioned Hogan!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Turd? Well CM Punk is the shit!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Selfish turd


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

CM Punk is getting Benoit'd.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

What chants...really?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CM PUNK

he mentioned hogan lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh wow


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

U mad Vince sign trolololol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the crowd booing the new wwe champion lmaoooo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Hey guys, where is Sin Cara in that crowd?


Steroiding with Batista somewhere.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

It had to start with Vince. I am looking forward to this, hopefully it doesn't regress into 4 superstars in the ring acting like 4 year olds


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trooooof


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rey Mysterio 4 da win please


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Johnny Ace kinda looks like Chris Hansen.


Hah, I said that last night. Nobody responded.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lol at this tourney.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

new belt design?


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Tournament nice!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMFAO I love this thread when shows start. Just a bunch of "HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOO" posts. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Title tourney? FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL a champioship...


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So, King of the Ring pt 2?

What happens if Del Rio wins and cashes in on himself?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

8 man tourney


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

"Dolph Ziggleh!"


Love the way he says that,


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kelly should be WWE champion. Her shrieks of terror are enough to have a man deaf.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LMAO at the hand on the case. OMG, awful.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well, at least we get one good match tonight......


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Why is Del Rio in the tournament?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

i was pretty sure this was gonna happen.. im guessing the match at summer slam is going to be interrupted by Punk, claiming hes the real champ, parades the new belt.. etc etc


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good to see miz is ok. Thought that knee would keep him out for a bit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This reminds me of the old Survivor Series intros.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Good tourny


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

he just said swagger beats truth


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Riley/Miz again?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait what???
Why does ADR get a chance???

And was that pop for A-RY??


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

What happened to Miz's knee injury?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Eight-man tournament? :hmm: Not sure how to respond.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Really vince?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena not in the tournament. :shocked:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

new champ eh


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I liked Vince running down the matchups like in the old days when he was an announcer!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So Del Rio could win the championship and have the MITB briefcase? :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

but ADR already has the MITB ..please just stop with him


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Good looking matches.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why do I feel like Cena won't be fired? :side:

Plus...why is ADR in the tourney? What happens if he wins the title (to the briefcase, that is)?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> LMAO at the hand on the case. OMG, awful.


:lmao I was wondering if I was the only one who noticed.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

wow..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"You're damn right, I'll boo him too"!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Are we actually crowning a new champ tonight or will round 2 be some other week?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

a tournament really???


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

thats it? wtf?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No John Cena...

YOU'RE FIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRED!!!

What a let down.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So sever consequences so that basically means he's not fired.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So have they retconned Vince saying he would fire Cena already?


----------



## chaotic_enigma (Jul 29, 2009)

boring. crap start. no interest in watching anymore.. lame.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

eh a tournament? If only its possible to just fast forward to the main event lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Horrible star power for that tourney. But, that's all they got.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Great opening. Simple and to the point. Punk is over.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

damnit i wanted a new belt


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Severe consequences, uhhh what about being fired? Ugh, they better fire him.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The grit hits the fan tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

funny if r-truth forgets where he is now


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena future endeavoured :lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I called the tournament for a new champion [] by my idea was that it would last a few weeks, not one night. Close enough though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ADR will be champion. Pretty obvious,


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

dolph should just become champ.

he has a belt.,


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They are mentioning Cena tweeting that he thinks he has been fired.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

> Cubs are up 3-1! Best Monday ever.


:lmao PUNK FTW!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL, he couldn't walk last night.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope to GOD, that they will have a NEW belt design, Please get rid of that fucking ugly ass cena design.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They might as well just make it ADR/Rey for the title right now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

new belt?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> So Del Rio could win the championship and have the MITB briefcase? :lmao


maybe beating himself for the title will finally get him over


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

In the end, its gonna be like Alberto vs Mysterio


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

WWE would be seriously fucked if they legit lost Punk and Cena, there is so little starpower among their remaining top guys, its ridiculous.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so they start the show with the strongest of the touney matches? 

means Cena/Vince is closing the show


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was quite.... lame... wow.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't believe for one second that neither CM Punk nor John Cena will be on this show by the end of the night. At least one of them will be.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm going to go out on a hugeeeeeeee limb and predict that there still won't be a WWE Champion at the end of the night.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I bet punk shows up and screws up the final round match


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

A tournament for WWE Championship????? *Quits TV* bye bye ratings
Plus we he didn't say "Cena would be fired" instead he said there will be consequences !!!


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

i think del rio will lose, and then cash in on the winner of the tourney thus becoming champ!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

It was a privilege following the best PPV in years with you guys, let's see what tonights RAW has for us


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone know what the 40 on the back of Miz's shirt is all about?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Shaemus is going to be pissed when he finds out they're redoing king of the ring


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Del Rio shouldn't be in, could have tossed in Drew. Del Rio needs to seem like he can get it anytime, needs some strong non title booking for a bit.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

So a tournament... and just not to give ADR the championship though he won the MITB. Not that I am fan of him LOL, but just saying


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> A tournament for WWE Championship????? *Quits TV* bye bye ratings
> Plus we he didn't say "Cena would be fired" instead he said there will be consequences !!!


Lol, are you clueless? Are they suppose to sit around storyline wise and not have a championship with Punk gone?


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

There are much lot better ideas than this shit ...Like I mean where is Cena !! Why isn't he fired


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this, not what I wanted but still could be a top raw.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk to show up for sure!
He has plenty of time.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow, not sure what some of you want. They are holding off on the Cena thing, but the tournament looks damn good. We all know Punk is eventually coming back with the belt and will challenge whoever has it. Meanwhile, we are punished by 7 at least decent matches. Sounds good to me.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Anyone know what the 40 on the back of Miz's shirt is all about?


Amount of times he's banged Maryse?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> I bet punk shows up and screws up the final round match


punk is at the cubs game
he tweeted a picture


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh no, Evan Bourne was smiling on camera. He's getting Paul London'd.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

:no: to RAW's star power.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm calling it right now: ADR vs Rey in the finals, Rey wins, ADR attacks Rey from behind and cashes in his MITB for the win.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Anyone know what the 40 on the back of Miz's shirt is all about?


He was the 40th man to win the WWE Championship.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Anyone know what the 40 on the back of Miz's shirt is all about?


Miz was the 40th wwe champ in history


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> That was quite.... lame... wow.


That was how RAW started every show in 98/99 with Vince running down the night don't like it get out.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

40 on miz' shirt represents him being 40th wwe champ


----------



## dadadad (Dec 5, 2004)

I bet that someone will win and they will face Punk and Summerslam to unify the title.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

One of two things happens tonight:

1. Punk shows up at the finish of the show to extinguish the WWE title situation.

2. Either Del Rio makes it to the final against a babyface, loses, then cashes in to win the title; or doesn't make the final but still cashes in and wins.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

People, calm the fuck down. We're only 11 minutes into the show. You set your expectations too high.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Bitching ten minutes in because they announced something that will further the storyline. OH THE HUMANITY!!! 

And Kelly Kelly wearing a Clay Matthews jersey, I am forever a fan of hers now.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Could we possibly get through a RAW tonight without Cunt Cena? God, I hope so! This would be the best RAW of the year by default.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TKOW said:


> I don't believe for one second that neither CM Punk nor John Cena will be on this show by the end of the night. At least one of them will be.


Punk's at a Cubs game but I'm expecting Cena to show.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why does del rio get a chance


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-RY 3:16


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Anyone know what the 40 on the back of Miz's shirt is all about?


He's the 40th WWE Champion in history.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Goddamn, the cupboard is bare. Punk and Cena are the only stars they got. Miz is second tier at best. Who after that? Rey Mysterio? God. RAW has a much worse roster than Smackdown at the moment.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe this will be a lesson for the wwe to not have the company on one man shoulders. They need to start building up more guys.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

good little pop for A-ry


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice pop for riley


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

So is the whole episode just the Tournament?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SAY IT TO MY FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wow what a pop for riley

SAY IT TO MY FACE

punk to showup later


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh, so it IS happening tonight?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Something big is happening.

Note McMahon's last line.

"I promise you, tonight will be a night to remember"

Something's going down.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

nice pop for The A-Ry!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Ziggler has no chance against Rey Rey damnit!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Del Rio should have been replaced with Bourne. Fool does crazy shit and can't get a slot in the tourney?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Everyone said there was no way ADR was leaving MitB without championship, they've shocked us once just wait for it.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I feel like Miz and Mysterio or Rio will be the main event.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

What the fuck is the point of Raw's MITB anyway if the next night they can just have a tournament to be the new champion?


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

first time in my life i watch RAW live... better be good...


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone think someone makes it to the final but gets hurt so cant participate allowing Vince to put in whoever he wants...like HHH or something.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

so 7 matches tonight? thats a lot!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DeeCee said:


> Note McMahon's last line.
> 
> "I promise you, tonight will be a night to remember"
> 
> Something's going down.


They're going TNA on us


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, people shitting on this already!


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

there will be something happen.. dont think we see 7 matches.. no way


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> I'm calling it right now: ADR vs Rey in the finals, Rey wins, ADR attacks Rey from behind and cashes in his MITB for the win.


if that happens im done with RAW


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wow miz looks face here


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hmmmm...I expect a swerve of sorts...


----------



## azi (Jul 5, 2007)

am just delighted that Booker t isn't on commentary


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

the winner of this tourney will get cahsed on by del rio


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

What I didn't get was, why didn't Vince fire cena last night, like he said he was going to do if he lost? I hope to God they don't have a loop hole.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> That was how RAW started every show in 98/99 with Vince running down the night don't like it get out.



Are you kidding me?! I wanted The Rock to come out, call out Cena, they start brawling since they can't fight at WM now (I know they will, just storyline wise at this point), out comes Punk driving a Pepsi truck and he sprays Cena/Rock down in the ring. I DIDN'T GET THAT SO FUCK THIS SHIT!


Actually, that would have been a pretty awesome start.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HHH Better fucking come. No Cena or Punk, they need big stars!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i can see this going two ways 1. Nobody's winning this tournament, the final will get interrupted or something 2. Kofi or Rey victory over ADR in the finals, only for ADR to cash in and win.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I bet if Riley was Heel, King would be saying how unfair this is.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

His money maker lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> What the fuck is the point of Raw's MITB anyway if the next night they can just have a tournament to be the new champion?


not sure what one has to do with the other...


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

Two Heels in the final.

Near the end Triple H interferes and lays out both of them and the show ends.
Next week on Raw when he is scheduled to appear he says that he will not lay down and let Vince let the prestige and history of the WWE Title dissapear into Punk's hands and says he will be the one that retrieves it and gets it back for the company and he has a way of getting Punk back.

My prediction


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ugh. Dumb wrestling. Miz moved off the rope to escape the half crab.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Leave Miz Alone you fat monster!!!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Punk's at a Cubs game but I'm expecting Cena to show.


I know nothing about where this game is and where RAW is tonight ; is there any chance Punk could make it to the arena for the end of the show? If he travelled by say, McMahon's private jet?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

LOL Cole was about to say 619.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Geeve said:


> Del Rio shouldn't be in, could have tossed in Drew. Del Rio needs to seem like he can get it anytime, needs some strong non title booking for a bit.


I guess you didn't see Drew get assassinated last week :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

del rio's probably going to lose in the earlier rounds and then cash in after the final match.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok so this is how we end the greatest feud of the PG era....a 8 man WWE Championship tournament fpalm


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Cole almost said great buildup to the 619 then stopped himself. LOL


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What an anti-climax. They made such a big deal out of Punk leaving with the title now they're just going to replace it the very next night? He better show up and put a stop to this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mike` said:


> He's the 40th WWE Champion in history.


Thank you.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great opening to set the unpredictability for tonight. They better deliver though after that opener, but I'm sure they will.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

gj miz selling last nights injury

seems a forgotten art


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I think Alberto is going to cash in at the end of the night.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

That looked a little like a botch.


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

If all goes according to the plan Vince outlined at the start of the show I will not be watching the WWE after tonight. But I'm confident there will be a major swerve and Punk should be back in a few weeks anyways...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too much offense from Riley. I'd be highly surprised if he actually wins.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Ok so this is how we end the greatest feud of the PG era....a 8 man WWE Championship tournament fpalm


Yup. Good ol' Vince!

I haven't heard any CM Punk chants yet


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TheWFEffect said:


> That was how RAW started every show in 98/99 with Vince running down the night don't like it get out.


Grow up. The segment was just lame. It did nothing to build true excitement for the rest of the card. People wanted fallout not... "well, fuck him we are forgetting all about it and moving on with no hubub". Even if they save it later... that segment was just plain bad. 

Crying out loud some of you need to fucking stop acting like white knights for Vince.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Almost a Sharpshooter Cole? Fucking moron.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"biggest raw in history"

k


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That was so badly applied


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

wth was that... fpalm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Did Cole just call the Cloverleaf the Sharpshooter?

SAVE US J.R.!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That doesn't really look like a sharpshooter.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sloppy ass match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Doesn't this make what Punk did last night meaningless if Vince can just come out and make a new belt like that?


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with everyone, Alberto will likely lose, then cash it in at the end and win in an uninspiring finish to end the show fpalm


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

alrow4 said:


> If all goes according to the plan Vince outlined at the start of the show I will not be watching the WWE after tonight. But I'm confident there will be a major swerve and Punk should be back in a few weeks anyways...


the only thing i can see ahppening is his well laid plans getting fubar by nights end


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Terrible cloverleaf, need a Sheamus run in.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

BOOOOO no Drew McIntyre!!! AT least Jimmy is there, i hope this is a great RAW!!?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

holy pop for the miz


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

A-Ry just forgot about putting his leg through on that Sharpshooter.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was a bizarre ending. Thank God the right man won.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh, god. This whole match if full of botches.

You could tell Riley was supposed to drag Miz to the center of the ring but he couldn't because he didn't have the hold on at all, so Miz improvised and grabbed the rope.

Props to Miz.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ugh, that was a hideous Texas Cloverleaf!

Dean Malenko should've taught him better!


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

That was ALMOST a Sharpshooter, guys!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What the hell was tha


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh good, the Miz beat Alex Riley. Finally!


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

PUNK WILL NOT BE THERE..HE IS AT THE CUBS GAME


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Clever use of the Ref as a shield.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was a sloppy finish.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Easy win for the Miz


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Almost a Sharpshooter!"

*YOU CALLED IT A CLOVERLEAF WHEN SHEAMUS DID IT A FEW WEEKS AGO YOU DUMB FUCK.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh God.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SKULL KRUSHING FINALE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. So that's it?


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

yesss Miz!! I don't know if he could get through 2 more matches with his leg


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Miz is turning face tonight.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to see The Miz win this.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hmmmm Miz face turn and win title?

i could deal with that


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

What a maneuver!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Miz selling the leg and A-Ri attacking it. Good stuff. This tourney better end on some type of swerve though, or EVERYTHING has been for nothing.

Miz wins  FINALLY he beats A-Ri. I feel a face push coming, man...


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Miz wins, and its about time. Riley was making him look like a bitch the last few weeks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao

what the hayleee


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Miz wins??? sign of things to come???


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

HHH HAS To make an appearance..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, why is everyone on Alex Riley's dick? He still hasn't done anything, and was absolutely terrible in that match.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

16 minutes in and people are saying let down....


It fits the story perfectly, what would be the better alternative? Them to pretend that the title isn't vacant?


This is Vince trying to save face after being humiliated by Punk last night - roll with it for a bit before you shoot it down guys.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

God I hate Riley....


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The Miz wins!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Miz may be legit hurt here. Some messed up spots in that match. More likely he's not in the final.


----------



## azi (Jul 5, 2007)

does this mean we will have a new belt design ?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

miz is a face right now, odd.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> punk is at the cubs game
> he tweeted a picture


Chicago is not that far from Green Bay

With the help of McMahon's private jet, he could easily make to the end of the show


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

AWESOME!!!

Miz looks like Bret Hart in there with Riley, God he is poor in the ring.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

clarky griswald said:


> Yup. Good ol' Vince!
> 
> I haven't heard any CM Punk chants yet


It was the very first thing the crowd chanted..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

miz advances


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That didn't look like a sharpshooter. It looked like a sidewalk slam to me.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

DubC said:


> I think Alberto is going to cash in at the end of the night.


It's pointless to put him in the tournament, should have placed Evan Bourne instead


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

That was quick!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL, why is everyone on Alex Riley's dick? He still hasn't done anything, and was absolutely terrible in that match.


Get used to it. He's very average at best but people have decided seemingly arbitrarily that he's the best.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lol @ people thinking the Punk/Cena/McMahon storyline is over.

Punk not being on Raw keeps that storyline in tact. Why would Punk show up when he essentially bailed on the WWE last night kayfabe wise? You people cry for consistency, but here you are demanding inconsistent storylines. Lame.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Ok so this is how we end the greatest feud of the PG era....a 8 man WWE Championship tournament fpalm


Calm down!
When Vincent K. says himself that it will be a night no one will forget then it's gonna be just that!
We are only 17 mins in. 
A LOT can/will happen!

I hope with this new era reigning in, that Lawler leaves. Haha. Goodness. 

The Titan Tron looks just a tad different. They had new effects on both sides of the screen.

Love that they're using Cee Lo's song for SummerSlam!


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

why is everyone crying about a WWE championship tournament? If Punk has gone and Cenas not on, they need a new champ. When was the last time the title was won on Raw? The Miz? Bring it on


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

There's a nice example of what makes a bad worker or wrestler, their improv finish call was terrible.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol, wtf is Kofi doing??


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio in the final.
HHH interferes and beats both of them down.
Next week HHH explains he will not let the prestige and the history of the WWE Title dissapear with Punk and says he will get Punk back and he will retrieve the title.
This also works as this will fit with the Anti-R-truth conspiracy storyline


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Miz(Face) vs Punk (Heel) at Summerslam


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

So...I didn't see Cena in that Summer Slam promo..


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Im calling it. Miz will win the tournament and get cashed in on. Remember Miz has a knee injury.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz is playin things very face ish right now
injured leg and pulling it through
they should have played the fall from yesterday


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Miz may be legit hurt here. Some messed up spots in that match. More likely he's not in the final.


HHH replaces him. Book it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I just want to fast forward to the main event


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

finalnight said:


> miz is a face right now, odd.


All the f'n heels are faces coz everyone is sick to death of the shitty 2D faces.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Riley is such a terribly generic face. Nice win for the Miz though. Disappointed that the announcers didn't sell Miz using the ref to his own advantage though.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

Badly applied or not, does the announce team know what a fucking Texas Cloverleaf is? Dumbasses.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Ravensmash said:


> 16 minutes in and people are saying let down....
> 
> 
> It fits the story perfectly, what would be the better alternative? Them to pretend that the title isn't vacant?
> ...


Exactly how I feel


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Cena isnt in the summerslam commercial


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

clarky griswald said:


> Yup. Good ol' Vince!
> 
> I haven't heard any CM Punk chants yet


Then you're deaf, the show started with one when Vince first was on the mike.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Alex Riley is so sloppy in the ring.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

so if mcmahon can make a new belt this just makes the past month a huge fucking waste.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

17 minutes, we got one match, Vince talking, and 2 commercials......


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

A solid match to start. I'm stoked we'll be getting a bunch of good wrestling.

I still hope Punk shows up though.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

alrow4 said:


> HHH replaces him. Book it.


Oh god this.

I find the lack of star power disturbing.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

God Riley is Fucking sloppy


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

They will probably give Cena some time off since I heard he is hurting right now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lil jimmy to win this round


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Triple H return tonight, somehow.

Also, anyone notice how they're talking about crowning a new WWE Champion, but haven't mentioned a title BELT at all??


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Del Rio to lose his first match and cash in on winner of tournament.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mst said:


> Miz(Face) vs Punk (Heel) at Summerslam


Punk is way too over for that to happen. 
Punk is a face now. Period at the end.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Miz is selling great. I hope he gets back in the main event today.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Hey, just got in, what have I missed? How'd the show open and stuff?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

People complaining=Cena fans?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

that movie trailer...

I dont even...


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Well with all the matches planned this is the most wrestling that raw might c n 5 or 6 yrs!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL, why is everyone on Alex Riley's dick? He still hasn't done anything, and was absolutely terrible in that match.


ever notice how anyone who is currently a jobber or low on the card has legions of people clamoring for them to be pushed? very odd


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Didn't take them long to fuck it up did it?

You have Sin Cara, Big Show and The Miz taken out with injuries. Punk gone with the belt and Cena fired.

What would it take to have McMahon call a public meeting of all talent, only for even more chaos to break out?

This would have been the ideal time to do a major invasion, brand split or mutiny angle...or something else that completely shakes things up.

Instead they do a lame tournament full of jabronis. Don't even have the smarts to call it an interim title. Put Del Rio in the thing, when he has no reason to attempt to run through a tournament. Then they have Miz win with an injury, despite being a heel.

fpalm


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

That commercial does not compare to this


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Not sure why people think the angle is over. Last night was just the first story arc of what could be several.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Miz wins, and its about time. Riley was making him look like a bitch the last few weeks.


He still did in this match. Riley had most of the offense until Miz squeaked a win. Miz may have won, but they still made him look like a ***** to Riley. Theres your former WWE Champion right there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler better not lose to Rey.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alberto will lose to Kofi, they can't have Miz vs Alberto.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Hey, just got in, what have I missed? How'd the show open and stuff?


8 man tournament for a new championship belt. Miz beat A-Ri.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know? If Del Rio smart, he'd forfeit his match with Kofi and then just wait and see who wins just to cash in on the tired winner who would have had to wrestle at least twice (BYE and if its Kofi, obviously his first match was a breeze).


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

WWEEsky said:


> why is everyone crying about a WWE championship tournament? If Punk has gone and Cenas not on, they need a new champ. When was the last time the title was won on Raw? The Miz? Bring it on


Why not have the WHC as the primary title and have the champ on both shows?


----------



## HolyerthAnthow (Jul 19, 2011)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> It's pointless to put him in the tournament, should have placed Evan Bourne instead


Ever think about the possibility of WWE pushing for a new "Undisputed Champion"??
With the push Alberto Del Rio has been getting of late, and the fact he has rivalries existing on Smackdown still...

If he were to win this tourney for the Raw title, there is nothing I know of that prevents him from cashing in his 'Money in the Bank' on Smackdown's champion.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

So John Morrison is gonna return at SummerSlam? he was in the ad. R-Truth vs John Morrison at SummerSlam.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH will return tonight. He's advertised for next week when I go in Hampton, VA. 

I would be SHOCKED if he doesn't show up tonight, but if for some reason he doesn't...he will next week.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Chicago is not that far from Green Bay
> 
> With the help of McMahon's private jet, he could easily make to the end of the show


I really don't think Vince will leave it up to chance whether or not Punk would get from the Cubs game to Raw on time if he was going to be involved in a big angle tonight.

Punk gets lost, or the jet gets stuck on the runway and what does Vince do to end Raw?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If WWE changes in any small way after MitB, I hope it's new theme music for Raw and Smackdown. Fuck off forever Nickelback.


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

How about Miz and Del Rio are scheduled for final. Before the match starts Del Rio incapacitates Miz so he can't fight. Then the Raw GM chimes in and says we're not doing it like this Del Rio. You will have to fight this man...........TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Wiggle said:


> All the f'n heels are faces coz everyone is sick to death of the shitty 2D faces.


Preach!



TripleT said:


> Badly applied or not, does the announce team know what a fucking Texas Cloverleaf is? Dumbasses.


With this announcing team, them knowing what a dropkick is is kind of a miracle


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Dear God, like fucking children on here. Wah, wah, fucking wah.....


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Damn I miss the NFL!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ugh, a John Morrison return promo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Forgot about Morrison.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It was stuck on the raw logo for like 20 minutes lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol wow forgot this guy was even alive


has anyone actually missed him? wwe has improved since they stopped trying to push this poof


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Who gives a crap about Morrison?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Morrison is back? It's a conspiracy I tell ya!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Why does it stay on that Raw graphic for so long when they come back from the ads? Is SkySports just going back to it too early or something?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh please no.


----------



## ruge (Oct 6, 2006)

TripleT said:


> Badly applied or not, does the announce team know what a fucking Texas Cloverleaf is? Dumbasses.


They aren't in the "wrestling" business now so most likely no 
:lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh god, JoMo's back......fpalm


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ugh. Honcho of Hotness? Really? Fuckin' really?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Hey, just got in, what have I missed? How'd the show open and stuff?


you missed nothing. 

same old shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully he got reconstructive surgery on his vagina.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Morrison return promo...I'm cool with this.

Edit: Who the fuck is Truth talking to? :lmao :lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Alberto Del Rio will become the wwe champion on raw tonight.


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

alrow4 said:


> HHH replaces him. Book it.


Thats what i said 10 min ago. I think it could happen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GREEN BAY 'WATS UP'


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I swear to God, if they do not turn Morrison heel when he comes back...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

King of Hardcore? Fuck off.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

The honcho of hotness. The king of hardcore. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

coleminer1 said:


> so if mcmahon can make a new belt this just makes the past month a huge fucking waste.


agreed. Talk about letdown. I'm just hoping the end of the show is good.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone else get the feel The Miz turns face tonight after winning the tourney and having ADR cash in on him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Haven't even noticed Morrison gone.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Give the zookeeper a microphone damn it!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

R-Truth better win!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Marv95 said:


> Why not have the WHC as the primary title and have the champ on both shows?





You are seriously asking why the WHC isn't the primary title over the title that has been a part of WWE history since its foundation?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Please stop complaining... WAH WAH WAH WE GET SEVEN MATCHES TONIGHT AFTER THE BEST PAY PER VIEW IN THE PPV ERA  Go chant "we want promos" or something you fickle morons.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

X-Static said:


> Who gives a crap about Morrison?




Dude who are the chicks in your sig pic?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

HolyerthAnthow said:


> Ever think about the possibility of WWE pushing for a new "Undisputed Champion"??
> With the push Alberto Del Rio has been getting of late, and the fact he has rivalries existing on Smackdown still...
> 
> If he were to win this tourney for the Raw title, there is nothing I know of that prevents him from cashing in his 'Money in the Bank' on Smackdown's champion.



The Wrestlemania briefcase is the only one that can be used on either show. Since the debut of the MITB PPV the cases have only been brand specific.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

LETS GO JACK!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heel vs heel match right now? The crowd is about to die.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Heel vs Heel? That's pretty rare.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The Troof shall setchu free


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

no way truth loses this match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the only thing that worries me with Punk taking a break is the fact that he might lose momentum


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Forgot about Morrison.


Not a hard thing to do actually




all in all... said:


> has anyone actually missed him?


Id say his girlfriend, but....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DA TRUTH NEEDS TO SET ME FREE


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Is it me or is this crowd pretty bad?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Who the fuck is John Morrison and what has he done with Johnny Nitro?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like we can all blame this awful tournament when the ratings are low again!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

MIL-WAU-KEE MIL-WAU-KEE MIL-WAU-KEE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Winning™ said:


> King of Hardcore? Fuck off.


I thought they said parkour.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> King of Hardcore? Fuck off.


PARkour


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ON YOUR KNEES


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like Swagger, but his music demands someone more exciting and over.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL this show is moving really fast!

I like it...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Heel vs Heel match...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Heel vs Heel? That's pretty rare.


They have no faces


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So...why are we having a Heel vs. Heel match again?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This whole thing just makes me realize. Nobody gives a shit about anybody other than John Cena and CM Punk. Something must be done.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Justin King = Ratings.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ITS A CONSPIRACY!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I still prefer Kozlov's original theme, but R-Truth's is good too.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

is it me or does the crowd seem dead?!?!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

yay, bs injured leg .... again?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Some of you saying that it's the same old shit are the reason why some of you don't deserve what went down these past few weeks, all culminating last night. Quit trying to act smart for a good two hours and just watch the show.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

hmmm big show out 2 months.. ok.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

all in all... said:


> has anyone actually missed him?


Zack Ryder's dad.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

where is HHH


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

clarky griswald said:


> is it me or does the crowd seem dead?!?!


Don't worry, next week's RAW will be hot in my hometown, Hampton, Virginia.

Can't wait!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Man, it's tough to follow up on last night... especially without anyone who was in the main event from last night...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

clarky griswald said:


> is it me or does the crowd seem dead?!?!




Well yeah, when you have no one to cheer for because both are heels...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> the only thing that worries me with Punk taking a break is the fact that he might lose momentum


Why do people think he is taking a break??


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh yes Jerry "you could actually hear the bone"......Shut the fuck up and retire


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol Lil Jimmy chants.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

come on truth!

FIBULA


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaooo at the guy with the 2 sign


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

"Little Jimmy" Chants :lmao

Wow this crowd only cares about Cena and Punk, nothing else matters. Pretty sad fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This whole thing just makes me realize. Nobody gives a shit about anybody other than John Cena and CM Punk. Something must be done.


Better writters


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What I think should happen:

Punk should not show up on Raw until SummerSlam. Until then crown someone as the "interim" champion tonight and the new champion should boast every week that he is the ONLY champion in pro wrestling today. At SS when the champion successfully defends the title Punk comes out with the real belt and stares the "interim" champion down to begin the feud.

Also, Cena needs to STAY OUT OF THIS ANGLE. WWE needs to build stars and putting Cena in the place of the "interim" champion would accomplish absolutely nothing for the future.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This whole thing just makes me realize. Nobody gives a shit about anybody other than John Cena and CM Punk. Something must be done.




yup


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Win Troof, go kill the CON-whatever


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

love they better turn JoMo heel..or I'll still hate him quotes


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Black Ref (I know his name is Justin King) FTW


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reminds me of when Pillman and OwenHart faced each other in a heel vs heel match in a IC Tournament


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

the crowd seems terrible but its early...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

#FuckCena


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Just because CM Punk tweeted hes at the cubs game and put a pic of the WWE title on a Cubs logo on twitter, that doesnt necessarily mean hes actually in Chicago right now. How does no one seem to realize this.


I'm not saying Punk is showing up tonight, I dont think he should, but people completing ruling it out because of a picture on twitter are kidding themselves. The picture could have been taken this morning people. Unless CM Punk puts a picture of himself at the game on twitter then theres no reason to fully believe hes in Chicago.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

This show lacks faces!!! Imagine if Cena was really gone for a long time!! Raw would be in trouble fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so Vince wouldn't want to do anything to jeopardize his business, but taking Cena out of the ME at WM wouldn't? Lawler is a moron


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Truth is a face guys remember its a CONSPERISY.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Hoping the "Interim Belt" goes to Miz or Truth...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Some of you saying that it's the same old shit are the reason why some of you don't deserve what went down these past few weeks, all culminating last night. Quit trying to act smart for a good two hours and just watch the show.


I don't know if you noticed but no one said same old shit during MITB because it was GOOD.

This is fucking boring and stupid. Cena is either rehired or Del Rio wins the title. No other way about it.

That "promise" from vince is a way to keep you watching during this because he knows its crap.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I thought they said parkour.


Could have. To me, it sounded like it meant hardcore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Punished in some way, god so there just gonna fucking act like Cena being fired was never a stipulation to the match with Punk?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh shut the fuck up, Lawler :side: God, we need Booker 

Little Jimmy chant


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Should of let Truth cut a promo. Maybe he'll cut one after he loses a match. I doubt he makes it to the finals.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the black ref is in the match, i thought he only did divas matches.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jerry went there


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

the Crowd has Chosen Truth


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

King needs to get got.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

yes!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TROOF!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Huge amount of respect in the crowd for Cena? Go screw


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Now i undesrtand why they need have heel vs heel matches,ppl just dont care!LOL


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

What a bunch of whiny virgin bitches in this thread. You have no idea how the tourney or angle will play out and if your "concerns" will be addressed but you're still throwing your know it all birch fits 25 min. Into Raw. I've complained about the direction of WWE as much as anyone but good God. What a bunch of insufferable whiners.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trooooof


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

YES! Truth wins!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Did a match just happen?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lol @ calling truth win an upset


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lil Jimmy for president!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Truth wins


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

They need to have Truth steal Del Rio's case or something


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

TROOF!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lil Jimmie for the win.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

TRUF


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jack Swagger just GOT GOT


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

well truth wins, who would of thought that?? jerry lawler is terrible my god.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Tonight's RAW is going to suck...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lawler got it right this time its the bears not the bulls that could play in the super bowl.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jerry trying to save his mistake from last night when he said "it's like the Bulls went to the Super Bowl" :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Whats sad is that is basically the whole raw roster lmao!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

swagger may be the most boring guy in wwe


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Miz vs Rey in semifinals (if it gets that far)


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Yayyyy Truth!! And Thwagga continues jobbing


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys in a way this is a good show, little promo, just *WRESTLING*!!!!!! lol


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

clarky griswald said:


> Is it me or is this crowd pretty bad?


To be fair we're only one night after a crowd that made WM3's seem quiet.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

The hand on that briefcase is hilarious


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This whole thing just makes me realize. Nobody gives a shit about anybody other than John Cena and CM Punk. Something must be done.


And this kind of show is exactly how you start doing something about it. WWE is doing a lot of things right at the moment. People need to quit bitching that Punk isn't getting mentioned, I would think there is virtually no chance this isn't the build for a longer storyline where Punk inserts himself in a few weeks or months. Meanwhile they have the opportunity to build up some new stars with Punk and Cena taking breaks they have requested/need.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

fpalm Swagger


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

If they go face vs. heel, then that means Kofi beats Del Rio. What the hell? And too bad Ziggy's gonna get beat yet again.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Raw is a lot less entertaining when Twitter is fucking up. Guess I'm stuck with you guys.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lil jimmy wooop


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

FWIW, punk did throw a first pitch about 5/6 days ago at the cubs too


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Aww Jack,, oh well,, let's go Miz and Dolph! (But dont bring Vickie!)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kane again? really?


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm enjoying lots of wrestling on Raw for once


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo kane vs rko in a street fight...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

R-Truth FTW!,So they are having a tournament for a new WWE title eh!?(yay yay).....I just showed up and so what did I miss besides Truth's win?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i gusss that means christian keeps his title longer than 2 days


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

God I hated that Orton/Christian finish. The commentators trying to put it over like Orton was screwed was just awful.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd is trying to stay up, but they were drained with a rather disappointing segment at the beginning and two meh matches. Seriously, the first 30 after THAT ppv and nothing is really happening that is really engaging.... I'm barely paying attention with the show anymore.

I can praise a good show, but this is the furthest thing from what needed to be done to keep people engaged. Any fan burned the past few years looks at this first 30 minutes and shrugs with "business as usual then". The chaos of what happened should have been played up far more but we got Raw as usual like a bombshell show didn't happen the night before.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ITS FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

rey beats del rio, del rio cashes in


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah one helluva night for raw, so i assume pretty much the action tonight will consist of the tournament and probably a bullshit divas match...so with that in mind, i guess it's safe to say the only true action won't happen until the tournament finals


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

wtf Orton and Kane again?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Have turned over to Aerobics Oz Style while the adverts are on


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I'm sure Swagger has lost his last 10 matches in roll ups


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

Bartman said:


> The hand on that briefcase is hilarious


I noticed that too...ADR has some huge hands! :lmao


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Missed the beginning of the show, could someone please tell me what happened ? Did Vince McMahon said something ? What is the tournament for ?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Pepsi commercial?

Hmm.......


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn Pepsi just Kicked Coca-cola in the balls!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I truly hope something awesome happens tonight..


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Didn't take them long to fuck it up did it?
> 
> You have Sin Cara, Big Show and The Miz taken out with injuries. Punk gone with the belt and Cena fired.
> 
> ...


I agree. It's early, but they are notorious for playing it safe and screwing things up.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> R-Truth FTW!,So they are having a tournament for a new WWE title eh!?(yay yay).....I just showed up and so what did I miss besides Truth's win?


Vince said tonight was gonna be historic, he wasn't gonna mention CM Punk and he no likey Cena


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kofi Kingston will beat Alberto Del Rio and Miz will beat Kofi Kingston and Rey Mysterio beat Miz in the final then Alberto Del Rio cash his money in the bank case and win the wwe champion.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

are the lil jimmy chants for or against r truth?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

your seeing wrestling tonight and some still complain lol show good so far


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Calling it now: Del Rio walks and takes a CO loss against Kofi because he can cash in on the tournament winner anyway.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the only reason truth won was because the ref was black.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on main event..


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Punk just tweeted a picture of himself at the game. Although it was before the game, so he could have left and already be in Green Bay


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Punk just tweeted a picture of himself at the game. Although it was before the game, so he could have left and already be in Green Bay


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Calling it. Rey will face the Miz, and wins the title. Then ADR cashes in his case and wins.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Are King and Cole drunk or high, they are just babbling. Too bad you can't mute TV and turn on radio like you can for baseball or football.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like a lot of wrestling tonight. Doesn't Vince realise this is Raw?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Any reason my tv is saying that raw is being shown for an extra 15 minutes tonight?


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Dont think I've ever seen someone get supposedly that enraged and crazy and just simply kick a guy in balls


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Since my pick in the BFG Series is Pope, I'll go with a equal long shot here and say my pick is Drew McIntyre.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

DB on the show tonight?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Still no Ricardo


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I miss Ricardo


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Kofi wins. ADR count out.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

VampDude said:


> Tonight's RAW is going to suck...


nice tits


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This is going to be adr with mitb case, #1 contendership AND the belt.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ALBERTO DEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I miss Ricardo


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

no reaction for ADR...........


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> i gusss that means christian keeps his title longer than 2 days


Is that pic from the match last night if so why is his name on it???? I'm lost


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

mr. destiny yayyy!! ....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope Del Rio is the first person to cash in and lose.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A royal rumble and money in the bank later........the crowd still dont give a shit


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

And the crowd goes mild for Del Rio.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Synyster626 said:


> Dont think I've ever seen someone get supposedly that enraged and crazy and just simply kick a guy in balls


Did you watch the PPV? He jumped on him and starting hitting him with punches and then the ref pulled him off and that's when he low blowed him and after the match he RKO'd him on top of the Spanish announce table twice.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> What a bunch of whiny virgin bitches in this thread. You have no idea how the tourney or angle will play out and if your "concerns" will be addressed but you're still throwing your know it all birch fits 25 min. Into Raw. I've complained about the direction of WWE as much as anyone but good God. What a bunch of insufferable whiners.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Lack of Ricardo. I am dissapoint.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Lots of wrestling tonight, and decent stuff so far


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

If tonight ends with del rio winning cleanly i think i will stop watching for a while


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

i admit, i'm starting to kinda like this show. it's pretty much an ALL WRESTLING show, not bad. NO PROMOS except Vince, so far so good!!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome car. Seems like there won't be a destiny promo tonight 
NVM he started.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL .... Did he just say "Elberto Del Rio" ..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

3 straight wrestling matches OMFG


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh god.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The crowd is so in awe of ADR that they are completely stone faced silent.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

MISTER DINERO EN EL BANCO!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

My Sky nearly fucked up; thank God it didn't. Let's hope something big happens on this show to make it worthwhile.

Oh god I hate that fucking catchphrase.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

god i hate that wavey hand thing del rio does! so so irritating


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Still no major heat for ADR...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WHERE'S RICARDO?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the most damning indictment of King is that he actually makes Cole look competent.

"He took off his mask!"
"Yeah, that's what YOU say. I say he... um... did things... wrong."


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

no one besides some people on this board give a flying fuck about ADR


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

To Hamataro shot :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The North Pole probably has more heat than this goof.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Andddddd he's still getting no reaction.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Helldarado said:


> And the crowd goes mild for Del Rio.


:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I kinda feel sorry for the dude.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Tweeted just moments ago. I love Punk!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I think ADR is a great talent, but... Jesus Christ does this guy get almost no reaction at all.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh Del Rio is so fucking awful. I legit can't stress it enough. STOP PUSHING THIS MAN.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And crowd is dead


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, it's sad how quiet the crowd is right now. He's like the kid at your graduation who gets his named called after the most popular kid in school.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Chirp chirp. Chirp chirp. I've never heard 10,000 people this silent. _Wow._


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

but he did do the job


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Yawn Cena, I help you get fire.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Yawn*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heatless motherfucker.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

A new tweet from Punk



> New champ? How can that be, when the champ is...here:


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

RICARDOOOO


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Ricardo!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*MARK THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Ricardo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES HES BACK!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

RICARDOOOOOOOO!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

ITS RICARDO~ <3


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

RICARDO


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

RICARDO


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

RICARDO!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

When will someone actually cash in and lose? ADR could be the one.

RICARDO!


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

god that guy is so borung.. and it's not possible to skip when watching live


RICARDO IS BACK


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*splooge*


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

RICARDO!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ricardo!


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

oh god he's back


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Richardo is back!


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

*RICCARDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

Hes back!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RICARDO!!!!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Rich Rod is back!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

'The crowd is dead, bring out ricardo' good call WWE


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Finally, Ricardo Rodriguez...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

RICROD!!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE ALIVE!!!!!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OMGAH RR IS BACK, NOW IT'S ENTERTAINING!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MexiShawn Hunter!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RICARDO YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I JUST CAME


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally Ricardo has come back!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I really don't care for ADR...
Oh wait, Ricardo is right dere man!


I like the addition to the Titan Tron. 
It's a small addition but it's nice.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ricardo is back


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Ricardo FTW!!!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ricardo Returns


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

No heat at all.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looool Ricardo gets a better reaction than Del Rio


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RICARDO MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RICARDO!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

This Raw just got better x10


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

ricardo is back!! yay!!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Gwilt said:


> no reaction for ADR...........



Which means no1 cares about ADR!!!! Get rid of him bring back Drew!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RICARDOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Ricardo !!!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez is back! I'm happy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

way to kill a hot crowd have ADR talk about his destinity


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ricardoooooooooo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RICARDO


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay he's back..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ricardo!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao this is terrible.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

No heat for Del Rio. :lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ricardo > Del Rio


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Fuck Del Rio. Give me Robert DeNiro in his 30s, the intense sumbitch who always said people werent up to snuff. He would make quite the WWE Champion.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Ricardo >>> Del Rio


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ricardo!! Thank god


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is back, this kind of makes up for punk not being here


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

In a Chandler voice: Could a crowd _be_ any more quiet?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They don't even care about Ricardo anymore. I like ADR, I really do. But the crowds do not accept him at all.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

I JUST MARKED OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ricardo Rodriguez is GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On a side note, so far this show is pretty darn good.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

That was very....boring. :argh:


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ricardo made the forums crash :lmao


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Vince must be wondering what the hell else he can give Del Rio to get him any heat at all.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did Ricardo's return just crash the site :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ricardo looks like the Hispanic version of Jay Leno.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MARKED THE FUCK OUT FOR RICARDO <3


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

wouldn't it be funny if punk interferes with chairshots making the match a DQ and no champion?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricardo is the truth.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Wrestling Forum crashed for Ricardo Rodriguez..............


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Did Ricardo just crash the forum? XD


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Ricardo did make the forum crash. RICARDO and his haircut are OVER!!!!!


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Usually when they have this many commercial breaks early it's too leave time free at the end of the episode for something important.....well hopefully.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

What will happen if Del Rio wins it all tonight? Will he still hold on to the MITB and cash it in if he loses the belt in the future?


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

the lesson? never get your hopes up in wrestling, this is fucking awful stuff. ill be tuning back in about 40 minutes...

sure it makes sense that u can just create a new belt but a night after they made the belt mean somethin they just at a switch of a button say oh well well make a new title.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This is what I tweeted last night:



> And while I'm at it.. #WeWantRicardo !!! ADR is not allowed to cash in before he brings back @RRWWE


I'm so happy I could cry.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ricardo for Champ.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

RICARDO CRASHED THE FORUMS :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, we need to get new servers. Ricardo Rodriguez is awesome, but when the forum crashes because of him it's insane.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Ricardo crashing the forums FTW.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

How the hell did Ricardo's return crash the site a little
XD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

russell brand is a tool


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricardo to win Rumble, and beat the World Champ, Rocky, and Taker in one night.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think tonight should be a telling sign to Vince that he needs to develop his talent quickly. Punk not being there is leaving a huge hole in the roster.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ricardo is more over than ADR.


----------



## Dynamite Jones (Aug 14, 2007)

Ricardo OWNS WF :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

you people are wrong, ADR is doing a good job at getting heat, too bad it's x-pac heat


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

I wonder if Vince will bring in a new belt? Hmmmmm


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

jm99 said:


> Vince must be wondering what the hell else he can give Del Rio to get him any heat at all.


A flamethrower won't even help ADR.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Epic LOLZ at Ricardo crashing the forum :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Alberto Dorito is starting to annoy me now.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL Ricardo crashing the forum,you ppl are crazy...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL at the Bella twins in the anti-bully campaign.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

is it just me or does Daniel look like a bully in that PSA?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bartman said:


> RICARDOOOO





MizFit93 said:


> Ricardo!





DFUSCMAN said:


> RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Derek said:


> RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





alexnvrmnd said:


> Ricardo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





TJTheGr81 said:


> RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YES HES BACK!!!!!!!!!!11





psx71 said:


> RICARDOOOOOOOO!


This.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Poor Del Rio, the forum crashed for an announcer.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Not feeling this show so far. Maybe it's the hangover from last night. Hopefully the second hour packs more punch.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

IT was my destiny to win the royal rumble check
It was my destiny to beat edge at Wrestlemania no I failed
It was my destiny to beat Christian in the Ladder match Oh wait I failed again
It was my destiny to cash my Money in the bank contract in on CM Punk 
I hate destiny


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol bellas are the biggest bullies in the wwe


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck this advert i want more Ricardo


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Did the Bellas just say "Blowing" instead of "Bullying" ?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

oh god WWE is such pussies now. 

This isnt groundbreaking or history making lawler fuck you.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck everything else. Ricardo Rodriguez is BACK!!1


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

didn't know Rihanna signed a WWE contract-_-


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

just for the record..I would bully the hell out of Eve..bully her all weekend


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

can't believe wwe is crowning a new champion so soon...wtf...makes me think Punk is legitimately gone and not under contract. Even if he comes back his title is going to be null and void. The wwe should have had this tournament draw out until summerslam and have Punk comeback and sign his contract before a new champ is crowned. In the meantime Punk could've stayed rogue and in the public eye through TMZ, Kimmel, and other public appearances. ..I don't know what WWE is doing. CM Punk vs Cena better not have been a vacuum feud with no lasting effect on the wwe.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

These bullying videos make me feel like I'm watching fucking Disney Channel.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah bella twins, stop bullying kelly kelly...friggin stupid bullshit


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

People are still over-reacting about ADR's reaction eh!?,Most of you say"silent"and so I assume you fail to hear the boos and seeing quick shots of crowd booing&throwing the finger!?.....It's not major heat But it's not like literally 100%silence and especially not worse than first few months of Danielson in WWE!


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

I'D love for Ricardo to grab ADR's briefcase, steal it, cash it and be the new world champion!!! :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

dualtamac said:


> Usually when they have this many commercial breaks early it's too leave time free at the end of the episode for something important.....well hopefully.


Definitely happened last week. 
No doubt it will be for the same reason this week!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I was just thinkin that i missed Ricardo, when del rio was making his entrance


----------



## azi (Jul 5, 2007)

nice to see the bella twins advertise verbal bullying 24hrs after calling kelly kelly ugly and anorexic


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

youesay said:


> sure it makes sense that u can just create a new belt but a night after they made the belt mean somethin they just at a switch of a button say oh well well make a new title.


that makes sense, Vince would want to try and move pass this defeat as soon as possible

Also Tonight has been great tons of wrestling


Also also Kofi is Over fucking push him!!!!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

thats hilarious Ricardo causes the site to crash. lolololol


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

coleminer why you keep complaining man if u dont like it dont watch it lol good show so far


----------



## DDTXUW (Apr 16, 2011)

Is the iwc going full retard tonight? Of course punk isn't there! He left! Kayfabe or not, why do the last few weeks if he's just gonna show up tonight. I love that they're playing the fact he left with the belt, and they need a new champ.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

gohel50 said:


> Did the Bellas just say "Blowing" instead of "Bullying" ?



Something tells me that they have no problem with "blowing". BAAZIIIIINNG


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

goham202 said:


> you people are wrong, ADR is doing a good job at getting heat, too bad it's x-pac heat


del Rio would suck the Diablo's dick for X-Pac heat. He gets nothing.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I could laugh all night if Kofi won this one. Sure, ADR will cash later, it will be so funny


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

clarky griswald said:


> I wonder if Vince will bring in a new belt? Hmmmmm


I'm wondering the same thing?? no spinner this time?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole stop burying daniel bryan.....fuck 
someone needs to punch this guy


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Announcer?? I thought he cooked my food last nite, I could have sworn that was him!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Carcass said:


> A flamethrower won't even help ADR.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

I admit, at first i was upset at the show, but after match 1 i've realized today is a show of wrestling, something with little promos. It's a nice change, i'm enjoying tonight, really good stuff!! Thanks Vince!! Now if they could fire Cole and Lawler lol


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jordo said:


> lol bellas are the biggest bullies in the wwe


this...lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Edgehead41190 said:


> didn't know Rihanna signed a WWE contract-_-


she isn't half as hot as Rihanna...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Kofi looks like a spoiled banana.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

PHONY


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Louie85TX said:


> People are still over-reacting about ADR's reaction eh!?,Most of you say"silent"and so I assume you fail to hear the boos and seeing quick shots of crowd booing&throwing the finger!?.....It's not major heat But it's not like literally 100%silence and especially not worse than first few months of Danielson in WWE!


Is that a joke ? Daniel Bryan was really over in his first few months, have you seen his come back at SummerSlam, or his match against The Miz ?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodriguez to get on the mic and say 'BOOM BOOM' to cost Kofi the match please.


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

Obviously Del Rio won't win, he's MITB winner.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I love Kofi.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock tweeted please don't fir John Cena.
:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can the main event just happen already lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Del Rio is such a sad case... they try so hard with him... and Del Rio tries so hard he sometimes makes a face that looks like he's trying to shit, but his character is so boring, his mic skills leaves so much to be desired, and there are plenty better in the ring than he is... but for some reason WWE tries so hard to push him.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

perro said:


> Also also Kofi is Over fucking push him!!!!


This!
I don't understand why it stopped and hasn't started back up!
Simply give him a feud and mic time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cleavage said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez to get on the mic and say 'BOOM BOOM' to cost Kofi the match please.


:lmao that would be hilarious


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So he can possibly be champ and MITB?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

The crowd clearly sucks tonight. Del Rio should be allowed to say more. He said more in his introductory promos before making his debut. I don't know how WWE expects his character to sell when he's repeating things. He's a great talent though, despite this.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

So the announcers are not supposed to mention punk all night. Good that they are going along with the storyline vince made on how he's never going to say his name again.

I'm just a bit sick of how they won't shut up about cena


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the tournament idea. If Vince could bring back the old school WWE belt that would be sweet!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Del Rio just looks like a fucking moron...again.

So much potential to have Vince insisting that he could get Punk to agree to one more match. A month of negotiations leading to Punk getting his friends signed and other demands met. As well as Punk getting his hands on Triple H, at Summerslam, and all sorts of other cool stuff.

You could've even had messages from Punk interrupt the feed each week.

You could've had him defend it in Japan, ROH, anywhere, stretching the angle out for ages. You could've even done Punk-Del Rio in Mexico and simulcasted it on U.S. TV.

They're so scared of leaving their own box. Vince must have shit his pants last night and decided to rein everything back in. 

A filler tournament and a "surprise" ending...woohoo!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

so in actuality, ADR has nothing to lose...


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Jerry lawler loves that cena dick in his mouth


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> coleminer why you keep complaining man if u dont like it dont watch it lol good show so far


It doesn't meet the expectations MITB set. It's only slightly better than shit from 2009


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Is it weird that I would mark harder for a new belt than if like, Stone Cold came out?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

SpaceR said:


> Obviously Del Rio won't win, he's MITB winner.


I want to see him get to the finals, lose. Cash in his MITB right after to try and catch his opponent off-guard, and lose again.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

can i get a "this is boring" chant?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Kofi looks like a spoiled banana.



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Total Package said:


> So he can possibly be champ and MITB?


Unless he loses the title within the year.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ADR gets as much heat as the Bella Twins. Sad.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Would be funny if ADR won the WWE Championship tournament whilst he's holding Money In The Bank, if anybody ever beat him in the future, he could just immediately cash in and win it straight back, lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Del Rio is such a sad case... they try so hard with him... and Del Rio tries so hard he sometimes makes a face that looks like he's trying to shit, but his character is so boring, his mic skills leaves so much to be desired, and there are plenty better in the ring than he is... but for some reason WWE tries so hard to push him.


:lmao :lmao :lmao
This as well! :lmao 
So True!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DIE IN A FIRE KING LAWLER


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

People may complain about Booker's incoherence but at least he pays attention to the match on hand.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cleavage said:


>


Quoted for the shear awesomeness


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

King just shut up already. I wish he would get replaced. Everything he says is so blind towards any "good guy" that it drives me nuts. It was "win or fired" for Cena, stop feeding everyone with bullcrap optimism that makes no sense...better yet turn your headset in.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL at sign

"Ryder? I don't even know her!"


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

lol at the Del Rio haters, the guy is talented. let's not hate him, the bookers give him lousy catch phrases, but he's still a good heel


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Is it possible for kofi to hit a move without jumping 5 feet in the air???


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DubC said:


> :lmao that would be hilarious


he should also do the hand claps 2.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

These tweet updates from Cena are hilarious! He's like a dog who has been scolded! What a little bitch, lol!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Del Rio just looks like a fucking moron...again.
> 
> So much potential to have Vince insisting that he could get Punk to agree to one more match. A month of negotiations leading to Punk getting his friends signed and other demands met. As well as Punk getting his hands on Triple H, at Summerslam, and all sorts of other cool stuff.
> 
> ...


Most of the stuff you are suggesting is pure wishful thinking, you have no idea what they are planning.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

natetendo83 said:


> King just shut up already. I wish he would get replaced. Everything he says is so blind towards any "good guy" that it drives me nuts. It was "win or fired" for Cena, stop feeding everyone with bullcrap optimism that makes no sense...better yet turn your headset in.


YES maybe I would enjoy raw if he left commentary. 

Wasnt this fucker supposed to retire?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This is even worse then normal raws lol 
Something big better happen later.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Even the air conditioning is booing this match.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Kofi looks like a spoiled banana.


:lmao
He also looks like a yellow lantern.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

KOFIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why does everyone like Ricardo? I don't get it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love how they whitewashed what The Rock tweeted. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> Del Rio is such a sad case... they try so hard with him..


Actually the problem is they haven't done any thing with him since he lost to Christan, if they actually give him a story line he would get heat


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ADR = such a jabroni.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

WOW!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

WHAT


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

natetendo83 said:


> King just shut up already. I wish he would get replaced. Everything he says is so blind towards any "good guy" that it drives me nuts. It was "win or fired" for Cena, stop feeding everyone with bullcrap optimism that makes no sense...better yet turn your headset in.


i honestly hate king and cole, they are so boring already, i wish they'd bring back Jim Ross


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kofi wins


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Decent match. Respect Mr. Del Rio. He is YOUR MITB winner on RAW.....but you already know that.

KOFI FOR THE WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dazro X said:


> Is it weird that I would mark harder for a new belt than if like, Stone Cold came out?


Me too, I've got my fingers crossed for a brand new belt.

Hold the fort....wha? Kofi Kingston beat ADR?!?!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Kobe Johnston with the huge upset.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well, that seals it.

Rey wins, ADR cashes in.

book it.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Lawler needs to stop calling everything an "upset".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup. He's cashing in during the finals.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I have this horrible fear that Truth is going to win this whole thing....eck. 

But then again, Del Rio might just cash in on the end.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

kofi sucks


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kofi Kingston can't believe it lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that means del rip will cash in probaly


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

It's official, Del Rio cashes in tonight.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

and kofi wins, yeah adr is cashiing it in tonight.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cleavage said:


>


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

This tournament sucks


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW - Shocker!!! seriously


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fairly big pop for Kofi


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

There always the briefcase for ADR.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

del rio is going to cash in tonight i can gaurantee it


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank God. Not that I like Kofi but ADR winning would have made zero sense.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

how is that an upset?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

two black guys winning in a row :hmm:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you!
Even though he'll still lose.....but nice that he beat the MITB winner.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Terrible booking even with a roll-up and we just saw a roll up, really dumb.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm glad Kingston won, but I knew he was going to. The writing is too predictable. Once the Miz won I knew Kingston would win because WWE doesn't think that heel vs heel would work. And with Truth vs Swagger it's obvious that Super Cena's temporary replacement, Super Rey is going to win because that bastard can't stand not being in the middle of everything.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I need a gif from Kofi like now!!!! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DubC said:


> Most of the stuff you are suggesting is pure wishful thinking, you have no idea what they are planning.


Del Rio cashes in for the title calling it


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Can Ziggler win this please?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

I think the Miz is winning back the title tonight!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Del Rio just looks like a fucking moron...again.
> 
> So much potential to have Vince insisting that he could get Punk to agree to one more match. A month of negotiations leading to Punk getting his friends signed and other demands met. As well as Punk getting his hands on Triple H, at Summerslam, and all sorts of other cool stuff.
> 
> ...


Anddddd this is one of the reasons why Vince doesn't give a shit about the IWC, this retarded fucking attitude right here. Fuck off.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. Didn't expect Kofi to win this one.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler is so fucking awful, Stanford, Booker, Regal, Lord Alfred Hayes, SOMEONE, PLEASE replace him!

Kofi wins. I expected that. Del Rio has the briefcase, so he doesn't need to win this tourney.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Striketeam said:


> This is even worse then normal raws lol
> Something big better happen later.


yes How dare they have Actually Wrestling and a simple but clear story line!


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Del Rio surely is cashing in tonight, I just hope hes the first failed cash in.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not feeling the show tonight at all. Be back for the end of the show.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

rofl what the hell is rey wearing? he looks like a goth ***


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

clarky griswald said:


> lol at the Del Rio haters, the guy is talented. let's not hate him, the bookers give him lousy catch phrases, but he's still a good heel


I've noticed something with Del Rio fans. if his promos are bad, it's the writers fault. if his matches are bad (they are), it's him being limited by the wwe style. if he's not over, it's the fault of the bookers.

But if any of the same are true for morrison, Cena, Ziggler, Bourne, Mcintyre, Sheamus, or just about any other non-indy wrestler, it's their fault.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Myserio vs Miz is an obvious final.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol wut?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

This feels way too much like KOTR.

MITB winner loses the tournament, cashes in later during a championship match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rey vs miz final. rey wins, adr cashes in


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok...So can WE all agree, ADR cashes it in, wins it. Raw ends.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz vs Rey in the final calling it


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

wwe giving you 7 wrestling matches tonight and you complain no pleasing some and there will be big shocker tonight wait and see


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Absolutely pointless Alberto being in the tournament considering he's probably going to cash in his briefcase later, but I'm glad Kofi went over.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

As others have said, ADR is cashing in tonight.....and the "historic" thing is.....he'll lose. Possibility.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Miz vs Rey is the last for sure...


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

At least 4 matches left plus the Cena/McMahon confrontation more than likely. Raw is probably going to have a long overrun tonight


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> I've noticed something with Del Rio fans. if his promos are bad, it's the writers fault. if his matches are bad (they are), it's him being limited by the wwe style. if he's not over, it's the fault of the bookers.
> 
> But if any of the same are true for morrison, Cena, Ziggler, Bourne, Mcintyre, Sheamus, or just about any other non-indy wrestler, it's their fault.


Del Rio's matches are not bad. Not by the standards set by most.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Primo gets more heat than ADR.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

Del Rio is not world championship quality.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a feeling that no matter what WWE do tonight, people will still complain.


Back to usual boring stuff? When was the last time there was a WWE title tournament on RAW?



Honestly think this Punk angle is over? Pfffft - this is extending it out, not ending it.


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

If Triple H doesn't make an impact tonight I am dreading whatever storyline they are going to put him in next week. I would also hate to see ADR win the title tonight. I find him very boring as a wrestler.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Kofi to win and ADR to cash in on him? Kofi Kingston: 1-Time WWE Champion.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Starting to agree that Del Rio is going to cash in on the winner tonight. 

Hope it doesn't happen. Would rather just see The Miz win the title again.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, i hate to say this but tonight seems way too predictable with ADR cashing in and winning. Here's hoping something different happens!!!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

ADR is cashing in tonight, I guaran fucking tee it


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So I guess I'm the only one who prefers MitB winners getting every fair shot at the title that anyone else could earn. I want to see a MitB holder win the title without it and then have the briefcase as a backup in case something goes wrong.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

You all seem to be forgetting the other angle for tonight separate from the WWE Title Tournament: Mr. McMahon's "severe consequences" for John Cena. That will probably be the "historic" part of the night.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> ADR gets as much heat as the Bella Twins. Sad.


Yes, come forth with the same line again and again. We all realize the issue.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

When was the last time RAW has this much wrestling in the first hour? Besides the opening promo, it's literally been all matches.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

A prequel? DAMN YOU! DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

McMahon hasn't actually 'fired' Cena yet so I'm still waiting for the 'surprise' Cena appearence....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wwefrank said:


> wwe giving you 7 wrestling matches tonight and you complain no pleasing some and there will be big shocker tonight wait and see


They had fucking lightning in a bottle with the chaos MitB caused and all we get is... the same old shit for an hour? They are not consistant enough to warrant any real praise for this Raw. It has so far failed to capitalise on the bloody perfect set up of MitB...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

If del rio cashes in and wins I will quit watching mark my words.

I have other hobbies to occupy my time with


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> Del Rio's matches are not bad. Not by the standards set by most.


Subjective. To be fair, almost all of his matches have been against the likes of Mysterio and Edge. But i've seen him carried in just about every single match, and almost always put on a dud of a match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

MOOOOOONEY


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Marked for Summerslam 1992 recap.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Davey/Bret fuckin classic match


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

SummerSlam rewind? They didn't even do that for WrestleMania this year.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

wwefrank said:


> wwe giving you 7 wrestling matches tonight and you complain no pleasing some and there will be big shocker tonight wait and see


This. I don't understand the complaining at all. We are getting matches tonight.....good matches at that.
And then at the end, you KNOW there is something big happening! Great RAW. Period at the end.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice recap here.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

ADR is going to be the first man to cash in MitB and lose. Calling it now.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anybody else see Tay Zonday in the crowd?


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

this is prob the biggest let down ever. i like wrestling but i like wrestling at ppvs when it means something, i honest could not give a crap about watching 8 matches on a 2 hr raw. more segments plz


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

... if ADR does cash in, WWE is way too predictable.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes Hart vs Bulldog


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Last night, the most unpredictable night in a while...

Tonight, the total opposite!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

classic

rip british bulldog


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

*Wait...what if.....*

ADR cashes it in...wins it...but wait.....Cena is not fired...Cena comes out and takes on ADR, beats him for the title, Cena wins?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That's my all-time favorite pop right dere.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Former CANADIAN Olympic Champion Lennox Lewis. Funny how they forgot to mention that as he waves a Union Jack.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought The Big Show had the permanent crown of who I hated most in WWE. But I think I hate Jerry Lawler more than him. I think I hate Jerry Lawler than Colonel Gaddafi, Adolf Hitler, Osama Bin Laden and Bruno Mars. I have never, and will never loathe a man more than I do him and I wish torture and death upon him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> If del rio cashes in and wins I will quit watching mark my words.
> 
> I have other hobbies to occupy my time with


Then I hope he wins, we need less trolls in this section.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

adr cashes and loses, by losing straight up or having interference from possibly cena because hes the good guy or cm punk just because...chicago isnt that far from green bay especially if he leaves early or it he gets flown in on a private jet. either way i see adr being the first to lose while holding mitb


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah Vince, believe it or not, people can actually care about the IC title.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol!! The Rock's a trip!



> TheRock Dwayne Johnson
> Cena - get back on your tour bus, call up your favorite yum rocket, take your apology and stick it straight up your phony ass.
> 44 minutes ago


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

The pop of pops.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

i predict a lot of ratings will be lost with tonight's show, good way to follow up the best ppv this year, the seriousness of last night has been lost, the angle only progresses with mcmahon stressing how devestating it was to lose the title to an uncontracted talent


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

What if ADR cashes in on Miz or something, and the Miz low blows him. DQ no title change.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Um. That recap *very clearly* showed ADR's shoulder lifting clean off the mat. I fucking hate announcers not named Booker T.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The shoulder came up in between 1 and 2.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DubC said:


> Then I hope he wins, we need less trolls in this section.


Im a troll? Do you even know what trolling is?


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

They should bring back the British Bulldog's son...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> If del rio cashes in and wins I will quit watching mark my words.
> 
> I have other hobbies to occupy my time with


Not like he would on on TV that much!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

ummm... kofi tried?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> ADR is going to be the first man to cash in MitB and lose. Calling it now.


I hope! 

BOOM! haha love that!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kofi's got his swagg on


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Kofi isn't that bad on the mic like everyone says; don't like this character though. Sort of goody-goody two shoes Cena-Mysterio-African.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

clarky griswald said:


> *Wait...what if.....*
> 
> ADR cashes it in...wins it...but wait.....Cena is not fired...Cena comes out and takes on ADR, beats him for the title, Cena wins?


This is starting to seem like it might happen to me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shame. WWE crowds aren't even behind their babyfaces like that anymore. Kofi got boos in that segment.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here comes Super Rey. Gosh I almost feel bad hating this guy but he is like a "mini Cena"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

gohel50 said:


> They should bring back the British Bulldog's son...




Why, didn't bore us enough the first time around?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

i am actually really liking the show love that they given us lot of wrestling matches tonight


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

tbp_tc12 said:


> When was the last time RAW has this much wrestling in the first hour? Besides the opening promo, it's literally been all matches.


its interesting, the constant complaint of 'no wrestling ona wrestling show' is always made, yet tonight we all want to see the storyline lol.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, at least Kofi will have a longer reign than Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Del Rio is going to cash in tonight. Cole's comment of "he won't be WWE Champion tonight" kind of confirmed it in my brain.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Lol!! The Rock's a trip!


pwnd LOL


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

The atmosphere for Bret Hart vs. British Bulldog had to absolutely epic at Wembley Stadium... equal to Punk in Chicago.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Kofi > ADR


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Cena will come out tonight, and defeat the winner of this tournament and win the belt


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This crowd is a morgue. Why show up if you're not going to cheer or boo?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Now we all know Rey will beat ziggler...


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Is that the band Kiss?

...oh wait, it's Mysterio.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit, Kofi getting mic time?

God forbid he actually gets really over with the crowd.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm pretty sure dee bryan will be the first guy to cash in and lose


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm picking Rey right now for the whole thing...


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't think ADR will cash in to be honest. WWE has been rather unpredictable of late for whatever reason. Decent face promo by Kofi as well. 

Of course if Rey wins the tourney then I will lose a lot of faith in a new direction.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cleavage said:


>


I think he's already on his way Greenbay.
BTW Cena's name is gone.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kiss Demon Mysterio!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Shame. WWE crowds aren't even behind their babyfaces like that anymore. Kofi got boos in that segment.


Or they were just saying "boom?"

If that was implied then it just went over my head lol


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Just saw a kid with the same black and green mask that ADR threw into the crowd.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Why, didn't bore us enough the first time around?


He's really solid in the ring, he gave us a few great matches with Regal. He could be a great midcarder, just like his father was.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Mysterio seems like the obvious choice to winning. Miz will use his injury as an excuse to lose and Mysterio will win, to be an oppoent for Alberto and the MITB briefcase.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

DubC said:


> Then I hope he wins, we need less trolls in this section.



:lmao


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

goham202 said:


> i predict a lot of ratings will be lost with tonight's show, good way to follow up the best ppv this year, the seriousness of last night has been lost, the angle only progresses with mcmahon stressing how devestating it was to lose the title to an uncontracted talent


I just don't get it... I really hope they don't really declare a new Champion tonight... Hope someone is there to mess it up.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Que the stalest wrestler in the business.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I AM PERFECTION


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow. I was just checking out Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie looks fucking amazing!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Vickie could get it.

Don't lie, you would.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't get why people go to wrestling shows to just sit there with their arms folded throughout.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

could this be a swerve and cena turning heel with vince?


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone notice everyone of Punk's pictures are taken with no crowd in the stands, maybe taken earlier as a swerve.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fat vickie


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

tbp_tc12 said:


> When was the last time RAW has this much wrestling in the first hour? Besides the opening promo, it's literally been all matches.


on a night when we want to see the storyline, they finally give us all wrestling lol
.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh great, king is going to bust out his lame fat jokes.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kofi is not bad on the mic at all...

I'd do Vickie :side: I can't resist, she looks GOOD now


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Why does Lawler always cover things up with lies?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

natetendo83 said:


> Or they were just saying "boom?"
> 
> If that was implied then it just went over my head lol


Nah. The part where he said he only had this far to go before he became WWE champion got some boos.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Hawt vickie.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RAW can change its tagline to wrestling matters because this the most amount of matches in years.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

i hate 90 per cent of ppl on this forum....like 2nites show because they have a few wrestling matches on it, just coz they have matches doesnt make it a good show. all the matches have been terrible, there fuck all drama in this raw. its such a let down


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll gladly admit it. Vickie is sexy.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Vickie is the biggest heel on the show lol


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Dolph the darkhorse?


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Vickie could get it.
> 
> Don't lie, you would.



Definitely, not ashamed of admitting that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ziggler botched and almost broke his neck


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Nah. The part where he said he only had this far to go before he became WWE champion got some boos.


Crowd is pissed because there is only one WWE Champion at the moment: CM PUNK!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Highlight of Raw right dere.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

raw might run out of time tonight


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Wow. I was just checking out Vickie Guerrero.


guilty as charged :$


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Watch them put the belt on midget Cena.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

where is Ryder isn't he in the tournament?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Vickie is not sexy. She is better than she used to be.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DubC said:


> Oh great, king is going to bust out his lame fat jokes.


Tell me about it. Lawler with his weird overly tanned eyebrowless face.

Old man needs to put his headset down and stop making a fool of himself.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> I don't get why people go to wrestling shows to just sit there with their arms folded throughout.


Exactly! I mean you're after paying a fair wad of cash, fuckin' enjoy yourself!


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> RAW can change its tagline to wrestling matters because this the most amount of matches in years.


Exactly, *Raw Wrestling Matters* unlike TNA :lmao


On a side note: no diva matches tonight?? lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How many times will they say historic?


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

Please god let kofi win the tournament tonight. The fans still need a face to cheer for but i would rather have it be kofi than rey


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> I don't get why people go to wrestling shows to just sit there with their arms folded throughout.


People are not going to react just for the fuck of it. The wrestlers have to give them a reason to cheer or boo


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not all "shez fat and ugly lulz" like Lawler, but Vickie is not attractive at all guys.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i wish bookah was no commentary


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Crowd is pissed because there is only one WWE Champion at the moment: CM PUNK!


Well that too. Everyone's really only watching Raw to see what happens with Punk. Some people are even getting their expectations too high.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

DubC said:


> Most of the stuff you are suggesting is pure wishful thinking, you have no idea what they are planning.


I'm just showing the possibilities that you can come up with off the top of your head. They've had months to plan this Raw and a bottomless pit of money to play with and they've let off a damp squib.

So far they've made the MITB look worthless, two heels look sympathetic, put on a heel vs. heel ratings killer...not a good start.



Huganomics said:


> Anddddd this is one of the reasons why Vince doesn't give a shit about the IWC, this retarded fucking attitude right here. Fuck off.


No, the reason why he doesn't give a shit is because the the WWE's internet fanbase is mostly made up of people, like you, who just accept any garbage that appears on the screen.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ziggler sounds like a oxygen gas tank malfunctioning


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Highlight of Raw right dere.


:lmao


Fuck. I HATE the way Lawler and Cole say "W". Say "DubU" not "DoubleU" Frick it's annoying.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this show needs the new the wwe champion to leave the company too.........


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So how does this "Matches are fought under championship rules" work? 

Is it No DQ? If there is a DQ, does nobody advance? How does it work?!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Vickie could get it.
> 
> Don't lie, you would.


done far worse, for sure


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Crowd coming alive!!! 619!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

clarky griswald said:


> Exactly, *Raw Wrestling Matters* unlike TNA :lmao
> 
> 
> On a side note: no diva matches tonight?? lol


please, please don't jinx us


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> Primo gets more heat than ADR.





XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> Del Rio is not world championship quality.





TheNewBatista said:


> Kofi isn't that bad on the mic like everyone says; don't like this character though. Sort of goody-goody two shoes Cena-Mysterio-African.


What character?


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Dark Storm said:


> Exactly! I mean you're after paying a fair wad of cash, fuckin' enjoy yourself!


Those are the same assholes who do that at concerts. I don't understand it, fuckin let loose and have a good time!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Lets go Ziggler! i wish []


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

clarky griswald said:


> Vickie is the biggest heel on the show lol


I still think the Anonymous GM gets more heat.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Man, I miss Booker! Can they put him on both shows like Cole? 

This is a GREAT match!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

isnt lawler a face why does he always makes fun of vickie, kayfabe he should be saying nice things!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Ziggler is actually awesome.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This match has been the best of the night so far


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn, Oscar is on fire tonight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Was that a "We Want John" chant?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Why do I keep getting Ziggler and Jeff Jarrett mixed in my head right now?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

psx71 said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Fuck. I HATE the way Lawler and Cole say "W". Say "DubU" not "DoubleU" Frick it's annoying.


have you ever heard JR say it?

dubya dubya E


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

How many times are they going to mention Cena's tweets


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL Ricardo Rodriguez is trending on twitter


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Crowd alive...come on SUPER REY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> How many times will they say historic?


Not as much as Michael Cole said "leaderless" when RAW had no GM in the summer of 2008.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hate rey and the 619


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

dolph may lose but he makes it look good


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Was that a "We Want John" chant?


"Six One Nine"

I think....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alright now, that was a pretty terrible looking ending. Great quick little match though.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I'm just showing the possibilities that you can come up with off the top of your head. They've had months to plan this Raw and a bottomless pit of money to play with and they've let off a damp squib.
> 
> So far they've made the MITB look worthless, two heels look sympathetic, put on a heel vs. heel ratings killer...not a good start.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)




----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rey Mysterio will beat Dolph Ziggler in a 5 min match and After that match a diva match will be next.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

good match


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Poor Nick, bloody Oscar []


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

BOOO REY


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hate Rey all you want...guy gets the crowd going.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Rey looks like a fish when he does that headbutt move off the top rope


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ziggler should have been in the MITB match last night... 

By the way, imagine hearing about last night's main event, tuning in to Raw and not seeing either John Cena or CM Punk? One of them HAS to turn up. My bet is on Cena


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

poor Mr. Ziggles


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

hah funny ryder sign


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty fun little match for the time given.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

they better not give Rey the title, to hell with all that


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did Cole just call that a Frog Splash??
Ziggler definitely should've won that. 
Oh yeah, Rey doesn't like Ziggler, does he? Hahaha.


----------



## cammyg97 (Jun 28, 2011)

Man they're just rushing all the matches tonight, looks like the want a lot of time for the end of the show


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Piss off Mysterio, you're turning into the next "Super Cena"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> have you ever heard JR say it?
> 
> dubya dubya E


Good ol JR


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Rey wins, this is definitly as of right now the most predictable RAW's in a long time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Huge fuck up on Ziggler's part right there. And he made it so obvious.

HE LOST TO THE BIG SPLASH BY A 160LB GUY. LETS GIVE MYSTERIO THE US TITLE.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I hate the set up for the 619, it's the most gimmicky finisher ever.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder what Rey told that fan...


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

This is either going to be good at the very end of the show, or this sucks through and through.. either way Vince has most of us by the balls, as we will likely watch all the way to the very end to find out which it is.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Rey Mysterios splash isn't even a splash, he just fucking falls and doesnt even jump.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... apparently the first 1 and half are going to suck horribly and maybe, MAYBE, we get a decent swerve. Still after a hot angle like the past month this is the best the WWE can offer. Yeah... fucking idiotic.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king , rey isnt a young man


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Wonder where Zigglers going now? Kofi is probably moving on up the ladder so perhaps Riley.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Good match!!!!!! Good job Rey!!!!!


Rey vs. Miz tonights main event!!!!! Should be great!!!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

I like vickies boobs, they get bigger as she gets skinny the jiggle yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Plenty more action..." -Gorilla


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Guh.... Mysterio, do us a favor and retire. You're awful.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i kinda like lawlers shirt


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

trishstratuscom Trish Stratus.com 
So, am I supposed to expect no @johncena & @cmpunk? Imagine that-I'm tuning in just to see. If I don't see who are we gonna C 2nite? #Raw

---

Stratus burying the writers?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

sonofabitch


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Mysterio beats Miz in finals, ADR cashes in and wins.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at the "Ryder - Hardly Knew Her" sign.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Still was a good match and the Miz vs. A-Ry match was good too. Other matches weren't horrible, but they weren't fantastic. Still I am enjoying this very much.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Agreed, tonight more wrestling on Raw than in a longgggg time!


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

mpredrox said:


> How many times are they going to mention Cena's tweets


Maybe enough to make Cena show up and shove an ipod down Cole's throat. Be nice to see that.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Steve. said:


> Poor Nick, bloody Oscar []


Are we doing this now? Calling them by their real names?

Jerry and Michael suck on commentary. Amirite? Hmmm?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

VRsick said:


> king , rey isnt a young man



Lawler is old enough to be his father so what do you expect? lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mysterio, Truth, Kingston, Miz.... Good fucking god, this is an extremely boring final four.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Winds me up how much Michael Cole bangs on about Twitter. Nobody fucking cares.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

lol i wonder if people wont buy wrestlemania travel packages because the rock and cena match got "cancelled"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheCelticRebel said:


> I wonder what Rey told that fan...


Holiday Inn, room 405, don't be late. And bring the mask.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The forum chrashed for rey rey?LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did the site just crash again? What this time, Vince and Johnny Ace?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Did Cole just call that a Frog Splash??


pretty sure he just said splash.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

VRsick said:


> king , rey isnt a young man


Compared to King he is.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I just found something wrong. Dolph's music says he is perfection but he just lost. Please advise.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

That was a great wrestling match.


Wouldn't mind seeing those two in a longer match.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is a good wrestling heavy show people have to understand punk gonna take bit of time of and cena angle going to be awesome tonight plus you get some good wrestling matches im loving the show so far it really good in my opinion


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicago Crowd > Green Bay Crowd


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Xapury said:


> The forum chrashed for rey rey?LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


no there's just to many people on the site right now i think


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

i can only imagine were due for a divas match


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Hey guys, I just found something wrong. Dolph's music says he is perfection but he just lost. Please advise.


really???


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> No, the reason why he doesn't give a shit is because the the WWE's internet fanbase is mostly made up of people, like you, who just accept any garbage that appears on the screen.


Um....no. It's made up of people like you who bitch and moan about EVERY SINGLE FUCKING THING THEY DO. God forbid somebody actually wait and see what happens with a storyline instead of jumping to negative conclusions when they don't know shit about what's going to happen. God forbid somebody actually ENJOYS the product as a wrestling fan.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

All Johnny ace can say is yes


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm surprised no "CM PUNK" chants tonight, very odd


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

its muck mate


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

jerseysfinest said:


> Mysterio beats Miz in finals, ADR cashes in and wins.


ADR and MITB is like a dark cloud hanging over the WWE right now. Ugh.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

I'm calling ot now.......First black WWE champion tonite........R-Truth vs. Kofi Kingston!!

I think they're trying to change things up and the only other boring and predictable option is Miz vs. Rey........And neither of which winning will be exciting or different......Certainly won't touch Punk winning last night.

Quote me if I'm right.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Rey wins, this is definitly as of right now the most predictable RAW's in a long time.


Rey is the only proven draw in the tournament why wouldn't he win


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm utterly sick of the push Alberto VO5 is getting. It's ridiculous now. Just give him a title or GTFO! 

It would be nice for him to cash in against the new champ tonight and lose. Or have Punk show up and take him out. #wishful thinking


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Waitasec. How the hell does Bourne qualify for 8-man MitB, but not the 8-man tournament featuring THE OTHER SEVEN GUYS FROM MitB?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

ADR is gonna win the tournament.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was pretty fun.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

"Paul

I can't feel my legs

PAUL!"

Still waiting for tonight's PAUL moment.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

clarky griswald said:


> I'm surprised no "CM PUNK" chants tonight, very odd


wwe ruined all the hype from it


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone else not 100% convinced Punk is at a Cubs game? All he has posted so far is a picture of a WWE Title on a Cubs logo, a picture of him with a player BEFORE the game, and a drunk girl at a Cubs game...no proof he is at the Cubs game...


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Come on crowd, i wanna here you chant "CM PUNK!!!!" "CM PUNK!!!" come on!!!!!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Miz and Truth advance to the finals, only to find Miz knocked out, out comes HHH, beats Truth, ADR tries to cash it but gets Pedigree.

wishful thinking i know:-(


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

7 on 7 tag match? I think I'll still pass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh god.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Divas match...damn it.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

2 minute match coming..lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> Um....no. It's made up of people like you who bitch and moan about EVERY SINGLE FUCKING THING THEY DO. God forbid somebody actually wait and see what happens with a storyline instead of jumping to negative conclusions when they don't know shit about what's going to happen. God forbid somebody actually ENJOYS the product as a wrestling fan.


if you seriously can't see what's coming tonight then there might just not be any hope for you


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Highlight of Raw right dere.


Does it annoy anyone else that 20+ people are watching on that small as TV.

Oh fuck why do the Divas have to appear?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

no i didnt fucking know that and I am not affected as a person because I know WWE has more followers than gatorade.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Fuck the breaks; this is the toilet break.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Why the fuck do they have to throw this in there?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Snack break.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

gotdammit, i knew it


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Get these cunts off my TV -___-


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> I'm calling ot now.......*First black WWE champion tonite*........R-Truth vs. Kofi Kingston!!
> 
> I think they're trying to change things up and the only other boring and predictable option is Miz vs. Rey........And neither of which winning will be exciting or different......Certainly won't touch Punk winning last night.
> 
> Quote me if I'm right.


You gotta be kidding me right dere sucka?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Diva cluster fuck match coming up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

................... McMahon is senile. This is terrible booking and is killing all momentum they had.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Not another 7-on-7 Divas match. God no!!!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

piss break


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rey is so awesome in the ring, he does not get the love and respect that he deserves.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

7 on 7 divas match? This is bound to be a 4-4.5 star classic.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

With a tournament going on they have time for a divas match?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ohai, Katelyn.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Over/Under on # of divas actually wrestling in the match - 4.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh shit...divas


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh boy, this will be an utter failure of a match before it even starts. How many divas won't even be tagged in during this?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

FUCK DIVAS MATCHS NO **** I WANNA SEE SOMETHING INTERESTING HAPPEN


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

We interrupt the WWE Title Tourney to present to you this pointless Divas match!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

VRsick said:


> king , rey isnt a young man


Yeah, rotfl. I heard that and thought, What!? He's 36!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

what the helll..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

7 on 7 are you serious shit break


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

I guess Punk was right the machine will keep on going. Can the wwe sustain the momentum it got with CM Punk (in combination with Cena) without CM Punk and Cena?....the jury is still out.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kelly Kelly take that jersey off...


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Great...kelly kelly and her god awful scream!!!!! fpalm


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Kelly no wrestling ability but shes hot as can be.


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

The reason mysterio does that splash is because he tore his knee up doing the west coast pop every night and cant do it anymore. Anyway if cena is taking time off they need to build up kofi if pushed right he can be up there with cena as far as merchandise


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AJ AJ AJ   God, I love AJ


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Edgehead41190 said:


> Miz and Truth advance to the finals, only to find Miz knocked out, out comes HHH, beats Truth, ADR tries to cash it but gets Pedigree.
> 
> wishful thinking i know:-(


Thats horrible Id stop watching if that happens


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cue piss break comments....oh wait....


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

> Watching RAW or drunk at cubs game?!? YOU make the call!




Alright, maybe Punk isn't on the way.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

AJ on Raw. Somebody euthanize me please.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

mmmm Alicia


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Ekia said:


> Anyone else not 100% convinced Punk is at a Cubs game? All he has posted so far is a picture of a WWE Title on a Cubs logo, a picture of him with a player BEFORE the game, and a drunk girl at a Cubs game...no proof he is at the Cubs game...


He's at the game. 

What the fuck is this crap? No one cares about the Divas.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Goddammit  It's crappy enought tonight already without this Divas match involving Kaitlyn the botch queen.  Oh well, at least she's nice to look at.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Cigarette break time....


And good god Kelly "so good they named her twice" Kelly's music is bloody awful.



And the Bella's is even worse....EURGH


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What a lazy booking...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

meh, i don't mind a little eye candy to break up the matches


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sakes. This match again?!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh nice, the obligatory "throw all the divas into a huge tag match while also taking a shit on the brand extension" booking.

Oh well, at least we get to see AJ and Maryse.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo and Maryse on RAW, I think i'm in heaven


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TAKE IT OFF


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

Beth Phoenix, Melina and Nattie on my TV? Delightful!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Come on wardrobe malfunction!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I love all this tits and ass


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

To many divas to handle!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Calling it now, this clusterfuck ends in everyone hitting their finishers and the faces win.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess it's time for a piss break? lol God Cole, STFU up with annoying announcing of twitter, jesus christ!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Silent crowd is silent. Why even bother with this Diva shit anymore? Scrap the division, give everybody a year's worth of Shimmer DVDs if they get butthurt.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

does it take every diva on the roster to have a 120 second botch fest?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't even know who half these chicks are.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

BOTCH


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I say it every week. Eve is the hottest.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mendes already botched. Doesn't take long.


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

watts63 said:


> Divas match...damn it.


Yeah damn it, they'll only be in the ring for 2 minutes... No time to let them work on actually wrestling.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

JOEY STYLES A MORON?

he knows more than your bitch ass king and he doesnt confuse a fucking sharpshooter


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Off to a great start.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

whats the botch over and under for this match? i say -3+


----------



## alrow4 (Oct 11, 2004)

With CM Punk gone, I guess the only boner I'll be getting is during this shitty I-didn't-even-know-WWE-had-this-many-divas tag match.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Melina looks unamused.

Lawler, this isn't fifteen years ago. That type of shit is creepy as fuck, now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

AJ is fucking banging


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice botch right dere


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This is a clusterfuck to say the least.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i've missed Beth, a diva who can actually wrestle....


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

King and Cole bashing Joey Styles? What a joke.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what was worse: Rosa's botch, or King calling her Melina twice.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rosa is a heel?


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Wooo divas i wonder if there is gonna be another Can Can tonight -_-


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

We severely need Booker. His girl Rosa Mendes just jobbed out 

Not to mention Lawlers's dumbass called Rosa Melina...TWICE. Someone please...do something. I'm begging.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol @ cole for sayin im glad that match only lasted like 30 seconds


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

CATFIGHT!

Oh, it's over.

Thank God.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And no one gives a fuck. I feel sorry for Beth...you lucky bitch. :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The entrances were longer than the match.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

That was quick...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, I said 4-4.5 star, had to settle for a 3.75 star match. Good job gals!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Goodnight Rosa


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow, that was fast.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Cole is the truth.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope Johnny Ace is proud of himself.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm, I feel like I've seen this before.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

lol wtf


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

goham202 said:


> does it take every diva on the roster to have a 120 second botch fest?


my bad, was that even 30 seconds?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm unsure if I'm glad that was over fast, or just sad about it in general.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ that


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

pointless


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I'm not sure what was worse: Rosa's botch, or King calling her Melina twice.


That fucking prick made me do the same thing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Good! Thank you for not letting that go longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

match lasted as about long as i would with k2


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Was there a tag?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Taker vs HHH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, hit the under at 2 divas in the match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What the fucks the point in having all them in the match when none of them gets tagged and the match ends in 2 minutes?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank God it was fast. MOVE ON PLEASE.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woah woah woah.....who's the chick far left in the plaid?


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

1 minute and 2 seconds LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Creative took a smoke break for that divas match


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

What the fuck was the point of that?
So that the divas could get a paycheck?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And thank god was quick


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL. That diva's match so beyond shitty. If it wasn't already obvious that the powers that be don't care about the division, this should help make it known.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That was fucking useless.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Rosa is so fucking terrible.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol the heel divas even went off the ropes before the brawl, and nice botch Rosa, so bad.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the face diva will win in a one min match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

what is the point of sending all 14 of these women out here to have a 30-second match?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow that match sucked, but was quick which is great!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

kersed said:


> King and Cole bashing Joey Styles? What a joke.


Joey Styles has done more for the business than those 2 goofs


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

Was that really necessary?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I want that perfect Kelly Kelly ass_


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TripleT said:


> Beth Phoenix, Melina and Nattie on my TV? Delightful!


I like how you pick the ugliest three of the eight women that were out there.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

gonna get that rey mysterio dvd


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmmm WWE should push Beth as a mega heel. Push her hard until Kharma returns. Just my 2 cents


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

why even have the match?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The only good thing that came out of that match is that it looks like Beth is the next challenger to the Divas Championship. About fucking time.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I know the divas division has been a joke for a while now, but this is perhaps the lowest its ever been.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

rey mysterio poor bastard has to stay in gimmick for a fucking DVD


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

my girlfriend is awesome



> re:diva's match
> 
> "they dont keep the ladies or well some of them are ladies out there long
> they dont want their balloons to deflate"


----------



## D4NI3L R (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha wtf Was that ?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

What happened, I literally went to take a piss, came back and the match is over with. Oh well


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

It's sad. I can't be excited because even if Kofi wins here, that still leaves us with Rey or ADR. Oh well, it can only go up from here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> Joey Styles has done more for the business than those 2 goofs


No he hasn't, stop being a troll.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> Joey Styles has done more for the business than those 2 goofs


ehhh thats not true

he may be a better announcer but lets be real


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

coleminer1 said:


> Joey Styles has done more for the business than those 2 goofs


Exactly, guy was never a dull moment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> AJ on Raw. Somebody euthanize me please.


When the cat's away, the mice will play. :lmao


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> gonna get that rey mysterio dvd


Yeah, it looks sweet.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Entrances were longer then the match AWESOME


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Another pointless diva match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Remember when people _dared_ complain about Beth and Nattie taking on LayCool? This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

all in all... said:


> match lasted as about long as i would with k2


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

why didnt they just have a segment with diva acting slutty rather than having them come down ring.....nobody except for the biggest losers who watch wrestling care about girls wrestling, we wanna see them being slags(MANY A BONER was had in my early youth over trish stratus when she was a complete slut)


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Divas are just eye candy to the WWE.....nothing more.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HOLY S**T 123 said:


> What happened, I literally went to take a piss, came back and the match is over with. Oh well


And all is right with the world.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

It was like they just recreated the Kofi/Santino/Kane/Big Show vs The Corre clusterfuck from Wrestlemania 27, except just used Divas this time.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> Joey Styles has done more for the business than those 2 goofs


joey styles has done more for wrestling jerry the king lawler? :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Remember when people _dared_ complain about Beth and Nattie taking on LayCool? This is why we can't have nice things.


Thats true for this raw in genereal


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

How many times has ADR faced Rey?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I know the divas division has been a joke for a while now, but this is perhaps the lowest its ever been.


Divas division = joke, tag division = joke, intercontinental division = joke, us division = joke...

Right?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Captian america game looks good lmao...


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Zelda Root sent word that during the commercial break for the Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio match on tonight's RAW, Vince McMahon came out and yelled at the crowd for being so dead. Vince was in character but it was noted that he may have been legitimately upset at the subdued atmosphere in the building.

lordsofpain.net


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HOLY S**T 123 said:


> What happened, I literally went to take a piss, came back and the match is over with. Oh well


what are you complaining about? you timed it perfectly


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Miz v kofi and Rey v Truth....


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

redeadening said:


> joey styles has done more for wrestling jerry the king lawler? :lmao


If Lawler wasn't a commentator what would he be known for?

Exactly.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought Final Destination was DONE????
And was that The CandyMan??


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

LMAO at Punk tweeting from the Cubs game.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Diva division has been shit since Kharma left and that's sad cuz Kharma didn't even stay long


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Did somebody really just claim in here Joey Styles has done more for the business than Jerry Lawler?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Tedious said:


> You gotta be kidding me right dere sucka?


By that i meant 100% black and not WHC, but WWE champion.........Sorry Rock and Booker.

The only other things is Rey winning and Alberto cashing in on him, which could set-up a summerslam match between them.......I don;t know, I wanna see something new though and I have a good feeling we may see something new.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Back in the day there was always bra and panties, evening gown matches, ect... to keep them occupied


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Um....no. It's made up of people like you who bitch and moan about EVERY SINGLE FUCKING THING THEY DO. God forbid somebody actually wait and see what happens with a storyline instead of jumping to negative conclusions when they don't know shit about what's going to happen. God forbid somebody actually ENJOYS the product as a wrestling fan.


God forbid that someone has valid criticisms of one episode. As usual, someone thinks it's their job to defend the McMahon family's honour.

I'm off to watch ROH and SHIMMER promote wrestling for grown ups. I'm not going to waste my time waiting to get baited and switched again.

Enjoy your fail.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Come on kofi you can do it brotha.....


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Here we go!! 

Should be a good matchup!!!!

Let's go *MIZ!*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Did somebody really just claim in here Joey Styles has done more for the business than Jerry Lawler?


Multiple people actually.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Who cares what do you think Lawler


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kofi's new tights are beyond shitty.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> If Lawler wasn't a commentator what would he be known for?
> 
> Exactly.


Wait are you serious? What are you 12 years old? You really don't know about what Jerry did outside the WWE?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

sickofcena said:


> Zelda Root sent word that during the commercial break for the Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio match on tonight's RAW, Vince McMahon came out and yelled at the crowd for being so dead. Vince was in character but it was noted that he may have been legitimately upset at the subdued atmosphere in the building.
> 
> lordsofpain.net


Can't imagine why?


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

coleminer1 said:


> If Lawler wasn't a commentator what would he be known for?
> 
> Exactly.


Holding over a 100 championships in his career maybe?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Will we have a black champion tonight? but ADR will Cash in tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RYDER OR RIOT


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

sickofcena said:


> Zelda Root sent word that during the commercial break for the Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio match on tonight's RAW, Vince McMahon came out and yelled at the crowd for being so dead. Vince was in character but it was noted that he may have been legitimately upset at the subdued atmosphere in the building.
> 
> lordsofpain.net


:lmao

Cheer, goddamit!

I'm Vincent Kennedy McMahon! I know what you want better than you do!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

sickofcena said:


> Zelda Root sent word that during the commercial break for the Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio match on tonight's RAW, Vince McMahon came out and yelled at the crowd for being so dead. Vince was in character but it was noted that he may have been legitimately upset at the subdued atmosphere in the building.
> 
> lordsofpain.net


I just find this hilarious. Did Vincent really think throwing a bunch of on-and-off featured "midcarders" in a tournament was going to make the crowd hot all night?

I personally am pretty much fine with the tournament (providing something happens), but most of these guys don't get much of a reaction.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sauce it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Let's go Kofi! It's been 7 years since we've had a brother for WWE champ.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> There, we let @TheBethPhoenix win a match. Now will you come back, @CMPunk ? #RAWTonight


I have no idea who the genius behind that parody account is, but I really want to buy him a beer.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Did somebody really just claim in here Joey Styles has done more for the business than Jerry Lawler?


That's Joseph Bonsignore to you, dumbass.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Did somebody really just claim in here Joey Styles has done more for the business than Jerry Lawler?


what any of them have actually _done_ for the business is up in the air, but yes


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

the miz better win


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Camera botch?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> If Lawler wasn't a commentator what would he be known for?
> 
> Exactly.


owning one of the most significant territories in history, being one of the top brawlers in history, being one of the first wrestlers to break into the mainstream, and generally being one of the most iconic men in wrestling. holding over 100 titles.

jerry lawler is no slouch


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

*Come on MIZ let's do this!!!!!!!!!!!!*

God Lawler and Cole are so awful. Please replace them Vince.


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

LETS GO KOFI!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Will we have a black champion tonight? but ADR will Cash in tonight.


No black guy is getting to the finals


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> If Lawler wasn't a commentator what would he be known for?
> 
> Exactly.


You realize the same can be said for Styles, right? Lawler is a legend.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

kofi to win


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> I have no idea who the genius behind that parody account is, but I really want to buy him a beer.


That account is fucking genius :lmao


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

i dont care who wins just hurry up..wwe could have won back a fan 2nite instread if they leave me in the lurch im not watching again


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd uninterested


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

personally, i was hoping for ONE cm punk chant!! i haven't heard one!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It doesn't sound like the audience took too kindly to being told they were too quite. Was that a "this is awful" chant I heard?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Where's that poster who was threatening to beat the shit out of any wrestler who hopped the guardrails? I want him to sit behind Jerry Lawler at next week's Raw taping, and just let what happens happen.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

These guys seem way too tired to put on a good match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fucking dead. Yikes.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Has there ever been a more non-marketable guy than Kingston?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Tedious said:


> That account is fucking genius :lmao


Parody accounts are always golden...


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I have no idea who the genius behind that parody account is, but I really want to buy him a beer.


I loved this gem..

WWE_Creative: You know, one of these years firing @JohnCena 's gonna stick. #RAWTonight


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Does Kofi always sell his legs?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This RAW sucks.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Cleavage said:


> No black guy is getting to the finals


Michael Hayes books RAW now?


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Miz to win but get replaced?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Let's go Kofi! It's been 7 years since we've had a brother for WWE champ.


Who was this brother?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

A black man will win & lose the WWE Championship tonight.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

clarky griswald said:


> personally, i was hoping for ONE cm punk chant!! i haven't heard one!!!!


There was one at the beginning of the show.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

crowd is super dead 

come on MIZ, kick his ass!!!!!! i want Miz to win it all!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope something big happens tonight although we know nothing will.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

If this show finishes with nothing I will be pissed... Something has to happen. And I don't mean ADR cashing in.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Kofi's new tights are beyond shitty.


when has he ever had tights that weren't?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

It needs to be said again Kofi being as over as he is despite not getting focused story lines is amazing


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow, a little something for the crowd at last


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm watching raw right now, who was eliminated?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Commentating at its worst folks.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

clarky griswald said:


> personally, i was hoping for ONE cm punk chant!! i haven't heard one!!!!


There was some at the start when Vince came out.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Give the belt to Kofi and call it a night!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rey Mysterio will beat R Truth in a 5 min match.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

so close


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

AND HE GOT HIM no he didn't.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Dead crowd is dead


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm seriously on the verge of muting my TV. Lawler is unbearable.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

redeadening said:


> owning one of the most significant territories in history, being one of the top brawlers in history, being one of the first wrestlers to break into the mainstream, and generally being one of the most iconic men in wrestling. holding over 100 titles.
> 
> jerry lawler is no slouch


I meant for the business in the past 20 years, you know, what people remember ?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> If Lawler wasn't a commentator what would he be known for?


Beating up Andy Kaufman. And kissing his own foot.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bo bob ob bo worst thing in wwe


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

come on MIZ!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Next time I go to a live WWE event, if I don't get yelled at by Vince McMahon at every commercial break, I'm demanding my money back.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I wish Lawler died. I hate him more than anyone I've ever known or known of.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did Lawler seriously just make chirping noises?

"You just a little chicken, Miz. Cheep cheep cheep!"


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Wooooo Miz!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank God.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Whack.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Miz wins.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah miz!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Only way this raw can be saved is if Chris Jericho replaces Miz


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well Kofi didn't have a prayer to win that match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lawler and Cole are terrible now. Give us Booker and Matthews instead.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like R-Truth is the Great Black Hope now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

COMMMMMONNNNN !!!!


Gahhhh


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

DAMN IT! KOFI'S OUT!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

They sure are building Miz to be a credible babyface.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Miz is winning the belt tonight


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Miz in the final


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz is lookin like a badass


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And now we know the finish of the night. Rey beats Miz, ADR cashes in.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, at least this will further bury The Miz.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Pretty surprised Miz beat Kofi!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Miz wins!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Miz is having a seriously AWESOME night tonight. WOW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Definitely going to be Mysterio vs Miz.


----------



## I'mamark (Nov 10, 2006)

> I wish Lawler died. I hate him more than anyone I've ever known or known of.


More than Hitler?


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Miz vs. Rey Rey


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BLOOD oh man BLOOD!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

I fucking love the Miz.. and they are building him up brilliantly with this leg injury, got my fingers crossed for him tonight!


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

YES MIZ WON!!!!!!!!

Rey vs Miz main event!! Calling it!!


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I really hope Miz wins this and turns face after this "curageous (sp?) effort"


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

BLOOD OMG BLOOD OMG BLOOD, PG ERA DEAD!!!!!!!!! :no:


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

wow miz becoming credible again kudos wwe nice match


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> I meant for the business in the past 20 years, you know, what people remember ?


he held an invasion angle at his memphis territory in the early 90s which was the first glimpse into the vince mcmahon character, as well as an intense feud with Bret hart. his trolling on RAw until 2002 was hilarious.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Tedious said:


> I wish Lawler died. I hate him more than anyone I've ever known or known of.


Come on man, seriously?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mysterio will win. They won't go heel v heel for the title.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I wish Lawler died. I hate him more than anyone I've ever known or known of.


going a bit too far eh?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That was crappy to watch


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Whites - 1
Blacks - -1
Mexicans - 0


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God I hope this is just a genius work to get HHH or Stephanie out there to fucking rip Vince apart for this joke of a Raw. This is fucking terrible.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Blood in his mouth...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!:lmao:lmao


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

So winner of Rey or Truth will happen next... Miz will come out and beat them, then ADR will come out and beat them...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so is Miz still a heel?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I think that means Truth wins the next one. Or maybe it is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Well Miz vs. Mysterio it is _Sighs_.

Hopefully Punk comes back or something.....I'm just not interested in Del Rio cashing in on Mysterio.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Miz is lookin like a badass


Looking like he mite b goin face boooo!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

THE TROOF!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cleavage said:


> Whites - 1
> Blacks - -1
> Mexicans - 0


...Mysterio?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Miz is so fucking awesome, God I can't believe I used to hate him.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mysterio gonna get okey doked


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

NOBODY I MEAN NOBODY TUNED INTO RAW 2NITE TO SEE A NEW CHAMPION, A TOURNAMENT TO DECIDE A NEW CHAMPION OR A NEW CHAMPIONSHIP.

THIS SHOW SHOULD HAVE BEEN CENTRED ON CENA AND PUNK AND VINCE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler's coming off like a dick here. He calls Miz a chicken while he's trying to wrestle a match with an injured leg? 

Anyways, please let Mysterio win the next match. I can't stand the idea of a Truth title win even being a possibility.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

STANFORD


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LIL REY REY!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, lil' Rey Rey gonna get got.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cant deal with miz being champ again


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Scotty boy


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> Whites - 1
> Blacks - -1
> Mexicans - 0


Uhhhh.......Rey???????


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm going to bed, not because I'm bored, but because I can't stay awake, got little sleep last night because of MITB. Night all.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> Did Lawler seriously just make chirping noises?
> 
> "You just a little chicken, Miz. Cheep cheep cheep!"


Lawler turning into Tommy Wiseau?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Who is Truth TALKING TO?!

STANFORD    FUCK YEAH Now all we need is Ryder and this night is complete


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lil ReyRey gon get GOT!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

kabaxl how this a joke of a raw the show been good some good wrestling miz getting pushed you want way to much and vince mcmahon cena still to come


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GON GIT GAHHHHT!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oscar better break out a Spider. Ronnie is ready.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Scott Stanford is the real winner here


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Miz wins the title, then ADR cashes it in on him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That title's gonna get got! Go Truth!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THE TITLE'S GONNA GET GOT! YOU HEARD IT FROM THE TRUTH!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

THAT TITLE IS GON GET GOT


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

What a great buildup!! Loving this.


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I really hope its Miz or some crazy finish. Please no Rey or Truth.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Lil' Rey Rey AND the title 'bout to GET GOT!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It's gonna get got!


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

R-Truth is such a good talker


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

C-O-N-SPIRACY.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Rey's gonna get GOT! And that's the truth, ruth.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Apparently, the title is gong to get got tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cleavage said:


> Whites - 1
> Blacks - -1
> Mexicans - 0


:lmao 

Don't Mysterio's win count for anything? If I seen Truth walking down the street talking to himself with that look on his face, I'd run.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I think the winner of this tournament won't be the wwe champion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

THAT TITLE IS GONNA GET GOT!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I find it hard to believe there are actually R-Truth fans. Talk about repetitive...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jordo said:


> cant deal with miz being champ again


ADR is cashing in on whoever win between Rey and Miz.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> R-Truth is such a good talker


He definitely needs to cut more promos... One of the better talkers left...


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

im loving this tournament because they are building it up very good and giving miz and truth credibility which is what they need


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Most predictable ending: Miz vs Rey: Rey wins, ADR cashes in wins

Least predictable ending: Miz vs. Rey: Miz wins, ADR cashes in and loses


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Old Spice guy > 95% of the WWE roster


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TripleG said:


> *Lawler's coming off like a dick here.* He calls Miz a chicken while he's trying to wrestle a match with an injured leg?
> 
> Anyways, please let Mysterio win the next match. I can't stand the idea of a Truth title win even being a possibility.


And more like a hypocrite


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I find it hard to believe there are actually R-Truth fans. Talk about repetitive...


Just said it, one of the few guys that is any good on the mic left if we're without Cena and Punk...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Joey Styles said that he's returning to announcing on Thursday! OH MY GOOOD!


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

If Truth wins the prestige of the WWE title is damaged.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

is cena or punk gonna show up?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I know you didn't just touch my Man-again"
I see what you did there, AXE.....


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I honestly cant with until all the optimistic people in this thread are dissapointed when del rio cashes in and wins


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

> Controversy abounds tonight so I'll take this opportunity to let the world know that I am finally returning to announcing on Thursday.


Joey Styles tweet. What is on Thursdays? Superstars?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I'd have preferred it if they spaced out the tournament so the final round was the Raw Summerslam main event. It'd feel bigger.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

lol, Miz now has an injured knee a bloody mouth and a grazed nipple.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Who is this jobber?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Silent Rage used to live in this house.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

He's really committed to that Silent Rage thing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

not andy


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So now that Punk is now showing tonight I do believe ADR cashes in and wins the title, then spends the rest of the build for SummerSlam boasting himself as the only champion in professional wrestling. After a successful title defense at the PPV, a now babyface Punk will walk out with his belt and stare ADR down to begin their feud.

I like it.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

I'm think we're getting Mysterio/Miz in the finals, with ADR cashing in on Miz after going through three matches with a bad knee.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG it's Sting!!!! with a new gimmick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jeff's ears just perked up. :lmao
Love him but I had to.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> *Who is Truth TALKING TO?!*
> 
> STANFORD    FUCK YEAH Now all we need is Ryder and this night is complete


Sting.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Forgot about this guy. :lmao

I miss Tough Enough


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Silent Rage!!!!


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> If Truth wins the prestige of the WWE title is damaged.


*Yes because it was looking so respectable with a bunch of fake diamonds on it huh?:no:*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This man has a rage that is silent.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess Andy is part of the Hardy NC Crew then.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So Sin Cara used to go to the house oposite Andy then?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

A meth lab across the street? lmaooooo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

look @ this piece of silent shit


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Silent Rage and his reality tv background. Ugh. can.not.stand.him.

At least Miz is selling like a champ and finally being booked strongly after trying to put over ARod for what seemed like forever.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I find it hard to believe there are actually R-Truth fans. Talk about repetitive...


I'm not a fan, but I love that line "X is Gonna get got!" for some strange reason I can't put my finger on.

In any event, I originally thought Rey was going to win and Del Rio cashes it in on him, but Miz may win with his knee injury and all this prevailing he has done, and then get beat by Del Rio for the title, and then maybe go into a feud with Del Rio into Summerslam (turning face in the process) while they sell this whole Cena is fired storyline.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

So whats more likely to happen: Cena returns, ADR cashes in and wins the title or CM Punk shows up?


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao What the fuck was that?


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> is cena or punk gonna show up?


Punk no, maybe via satellite?
Cena, maybe


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Apparently Andy is Steve Wilkos now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wwefrank said:


> kabaxl how this a joke of a raw the show been good some good wrestling miz getting pushed you want way to much and vince mcmahon cena still to come


Bad matches with talent that should be built up first before even being in this position, diva stupidity, and no chaos from a fucking storyline just sitting there screaming USE ME!. And most of the matches are just bad or boring. 

And now a tough enough winner segment... yeah, cause everyone tuned in to see only a bunch of bullshit. This is a bad raw for what just happened 24 hours ago. You had fucking dynamite in your hands and you instead choose to light a fucking firecracker that fizzles and lays there as the dud it is? Great fucking booking... :no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

So RAW's coming to my city next week and guess who's advertised for the dark main event


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This hard knocks shit is exhausting and not at all compelling.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> is cena or punk gonna show up?


I'm guessing they are saving that for the end. New champion is about to to be crowned, someone's music hits. Either Punk to claim the winner is not the real champion, or Cena to say Punk is the real champion, he earned it, blah blah.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply do not care about Tough Enough random.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't care what people are about to say. 
This is a really good video package to build Andy. Seriously


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Lets see... Overused Ultimate Underdog or Midcarder Miz or The guy thats barely over, ADR. Yeah, great selection for the next WWE champion. At least R-Truth would be entertaining with his talk. If RAW ends with Miz as Champ, one leg and all, i'll seriously consider to stop watching.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

Andy = The Mad Hobo!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

SILENT RAGE just to make it suck even more.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha rey gave his shirt to a kid wearing the new CM Punk shirt.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He just got as much time talking about a meth house as we had in a 14 diva match. Something seems wrong with this, but I can't figure out just what that is...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

CM Punk is gonna show up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TKOW said:


> Sting.


I thought I saw a Scorpion in Truth's entrance :hmm:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God is Rey planning a orgy? One fan a show Rey.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

your opinion bro but I think it giving superstars credibility so im happy with it and will see what happens tonight with vinny mac


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Andy, you lived across the street from a meth lab? Join the club, that shit is in every other house these days.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

So it will be Miz vs Mysterio, it's pretty obvious. At first I thought it would be Kofi and Truth but I forgot I was watching WWE and those two are black


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck off rey you sickly bastard


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I hate how Rey just leaps off the top rope, it looks so uninspiring.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

HOLE IN THIS WHOLE THING: IF VINCE WAS SO CONCERNED WHY DIDNT HE JUST MAKE THE TITLE VOID LAST NIGHT AND CROWN DEL RIO NEW CHAMPION AT THE END.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

BobLoblaw™ said:


> So whats more likely to happen: Cena returns, ADR cashes in and wins the title or CM Punk shows up?


Easy, ADR cashes in is the most likely!!

"LITTLE JIMMY" chants!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This Raw has eroded so much of the goodwill last night PPV's accrued. So fucking bland.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Green Bay crowd sucks


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sometimes it takes a promo like Andy's there to show you were you live isn't so bad afterall. 

If someone knocked on my door drugged out it's baseball bat time


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

One day, I will take my son to your house Silent Rage. I will tell him,"Son do you know who used to live in this house?" He will reply,"Silent Rage did Daddy". I will say, "Yes, yes he did."


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> I hate how Rey just leaps off the top rope, it looks so uninspiring.


YES!

It pisses me off so much.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

CM punks tweets tonight rare hilarious tonight. Just the fact that he is at the Cubs game.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

big andy


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

youesay said:


> HOLE IN THIS WHOLE THING: IF VINCE WAS SO CONCERNED WHY DIDNT HE JUST MAKE THE TITLE VOID LAST NIGHT AND CROWN DEL RIO NEW CHAMPION AT THE END.


LOL, stuff like this rules... I know it's fake, but great point... 

Ugh this damned storyline!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rock on Cena

http://twitter.com/#!/TheRock/status/93121446154485762


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SatanX said:


> Silent Rage!!!!


Silent but Violent.....oh, wait, that was one of 'he who must not be named's catchphrases, wasn't it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE dun goof'd.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Guys I've just had a thought.

"Severe consequences" - Triple H returns AS A HEEL and aligns with Vince to "punish" Cena; ends up feuding with FACE CM Punk for the title?


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

The Miz will win, injured and all then ADR will cash in and Miz will turn face with sympathy from the crowd because ADR "stole" the belt from the Miz after he won it with a damaged leg.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Crowd is really hurting tonights show. The matches have been good though. 

"Little Jimmy!!!" "Little Jimmy!!!!"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the fact that they have not shown punk once is disappointing.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be happy if Miz is Champ tonight cant lie.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

kersed said:


> Andy, you lived across the street from a meth lab? Join the club, that shit is in every other house these days.




He must have lived next to the all american american cause in ok that meth shit is huge!!!!!!

But i stick to 3.2 beer


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

guys, i miss punk already, hell, i miss cena too :sad: i miss chicago in general.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Watching RAW now.

It's sad to see WWE go from an amazing Chicago crowd, to this shit tonight. The crowd is so shit!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmm Truth wearing one white glove.....perhaps its sequin? WHOOO!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm embarrassed that they are actually going with this "Silent Rage" thing...

And what is this "Cena facing serious consequences?" Uhh, are they not going to fire him now?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> This Raw has eroded so much of the goodwill last night PPV's accrued. So fucking bland.


No it hasn't i wonder what people expected, the story line states cena and punk are gone

if you all are soooo fucking smart tell me what should they have done hmmmm?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> One day, I will take my son to your house Silent Rage. I will tell him,"Son do you know who used to live in this house?" He will reply,"Silent Rage did Daddy". I will say, "Yes, yes he did."


It's more inspiring than the Rocky steps in Philadelphia if you think about it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This show is rather boring, considering the hype.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

micheal cole is like someone who has just got twitter


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I can see Alberto cashing in and winning and then maybe next week the Raw GM announce that Cena is rehired and will have his re-match at Summerslam.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

NO PUNK, NO CENA....that has hurt tonight's show.

But overall the show still pretty good despite the piss poor crowd


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cleavage said:


> the fact that they have not shown punk once is disappointing.


They are selling the angle ffs


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

The winner of tournament won't be wwe champion.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Just end this match already...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RFalcao said:


> The winner of tournament won't be wwe champion.


WE'RE ALL BEING BAMBOOZLED!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Less than half hour to go and we've still got a "main event" and a Cena/Vince segment to go.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DubC said:


> I can see Alberto cashing in and winning and then maybe next week the Raw GM announce that Cena is rehired and will have his re-match at Summerslam.


I am not a masochist so I will not tune into that if there is the slightest possibility of it happening.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

daryl74 said:


> guys, i miss punk already, hell, i miss cena too :sad: i miss chicago in general.


as someone said earlier, watching all this shows just how dependent on cena/punk the show is.
not that the matches have been nad, but im sitting here waiting for what will happen, not caring about these outcomes.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> This show is rather boring, considering the hype.


The two guys who were involved in the hype aren't on the show. There's only so much they can do ...


----------



## Dynamite Jones (Aug 14, 2007)

perro said:


> No it hasn't i wonder what people expected, *the story line states cena and punk are gone*
> 
> if you all are soooo fucking smart tell me what should they have done hmmmm?


Exactly...:no: amazing what people just flat out REFUSE to comprend...


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

what a disaster after a great PPV

i knew this raw was over hyped, no punk, no cena, what the hell were they gonna do ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It seems like the standard aerial move to the outside is the suicide dive now. There's no variety. I've been able to predict that move almost every time.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

perro said:


> No it hasn't i wonder what people expected, the story line states cena and punk are gone
> 
> if you all are soooo fucking smart tell me what should they have done hmmmm?


I'm not a team of writers on WWE's payroll. I'm just a slightly bored viewer.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I think all this twitter talk is what has fucked twitter up for me XD


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

they are selling the angle as perro says the show is trying to build superstars especially miz looked very good tonight plus we have vince and cena


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Prideisking said:


> Green Bay crowd sucks


In comparison with last night's crowd, yeah this crowd is nearly as hype enough.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Retcon John Cena's firing - *Done*
Render the MITB pointless - *Done*
Don't bother to acknowledge the time between the end of PPV and midnight - *75% Completed*
Fail to follow through on biggest buzz in years - *50% Completed*


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> It's more inspiring than the Rocky steps in Philadelphia if you think about it.


It's literally the most inspiring place ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciYk-UwqFKA

Move over stubs, it's all about Silent Rage.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena was just advertised for Raw in Boston the week before Survivor Series sooo.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

CrystalFissure said:


> Watching RAW now.
> 
> It's sad to see WWE go from an amazing Chicago crowd, to this shit tonight. The crowd is so shit!


Its cause WWE no longer has a wrestler from Green Bay Wisconsin weighing 246 lbs...... Mr.....:shocked:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> I am not a masochist so I will not tune into that if there is the slightest possibility of it happening.


Stop quoting me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They needed to play up Punk leaving. They needed to play up Cena getting fired. They need to show guys scrambling in the back not sure what the fuck is going on. Instead, we get business as usual with no urgency anywhere, no intensity outside of Truth and Miz it seems, and no fucking reason to invest in this tournament. This Raw is a fucking joke and there is no defending how badly booked it has been.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

So far the show's been solid. Good matches, lots of wrestling! Just the crowd dead, you can hire crickets.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I think it's a given that Miz will leave RAW as new WWE Champion. With Punk's "departure", WWE needs to have somebody who is talented on the mic as champion. Punk showed how having real talent on the mic can really shake things up and really help build a storyline and I'm sure Vince wants to capitalize on that. Even though nobody in the WWE currently can touch Punk when it comes to cutting a promo, The Miz is one of the few wrestlers in the WWE that is truly talented on the mic.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena makes the program. Without him as the catalyst, RAW is poorly booked and written midcarders without characters or looks for the most part.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This crowd is terrible, although they have had very little excitement to cheer about.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It seems like the standard aerial move to the outside is the suicide dive now. There's no variety. I've been able to predict that move almost every time.


WWE_Creative WWE Creative
Lot of suicide dives tonight. Entertaining spot or a cry for help? #RAWTonight


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

what a let down show after such a great angle and PPV last night well it was good while it lasted now Raw officaly sucks ass again


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DubC said:


> Stop quoting me.


Stop worshiping Layla lmao


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

How can you blame this crowd? 

There were so many things going right last night, so much anticipation, so much on the line and so much going down... Naturally if Green Bay had gotten this, they woulda been going wild I'm guessing? The dullness of this night would have been miserable anywhere...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok people can we just get something straight here? There's a reason Punk and Cena are not on the show tonight.

THEY'RE SELLING THE ANGLE.

It wouldn't make the angle very believable if both were to show up tonight in person. Never forget what happened with last year's "Cena's fired" angle. After one week he was still showing up on Raw and no one could possibly believe it. This is WWE learning their lesson and keeping them off television to make it more believable that Punk has actually left and Cena is really fired this time.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Its cause WWE no longer has a wrestler from Green Bay Wisconsin weighing 246 lbs...... Mr.....:shocked:


Greenbay needs your guy in the avatar to come alive,...MRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR KENNEDY AKA ANDERSON!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Silent Rage trending on Twitter. Son of a bitch.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

This Raw needs John Morrison.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> Stop worshiping Layla lmao


LAYLA IS AMAZING!I MISS HER


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

perro said:


> No it hasn't i wonder what people expected, the story line states cena and punk are gone
> 
> if you all are soooo fucking smart tell me what should they have done hmmmm?


Waited a month and done the whole Cena vs Punk thing at Summerslam. By doing it last night, they've completely killed all momentum they had going into Summerslam, which is meant to be one of their big PPVs of the year.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dead crowd


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They are getting into this match. They aren't totally bad.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

DubC said:


> LAYLA IS AMAZING!I MISS HER


Nice cop out.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Well tonight just proves just how big the hole WWE dug themselves is, they reeeeally need to create new stars and tonight pretty much proves it.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

End this match please. More time for main event.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

i really hope we will see a new wwe title tonight, but i doubt it.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Green Bay has never really been a place for a hot crowd unlike Chicago


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

botch!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> This crowd is terrible, although they have had very little excitement to cheer about.


They're trying their best. 
And since Vince came out there and told them to cheer more, we can all assume something big is happening
and he wants to make sure there will be a big pop for it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He's talking more about goddamned Twitter than the tournament for the vacant title.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

great move by Truth!


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Crowd is dead. Come on let's hear a "LITTLE JIMMY" chant!!!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

This tournament is really showing the lack of star power on RAW without Cena.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

i think the show been good for the reason there building credibility which is very important plus vince and cena still to come


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Steve. said:


> Well tonight just proves just how big the hole WWE dug themselves is, they reeeeally need to create new stars and tonight pretty much proves it.


QFFT


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Eventually, your heart's gonna give out."

Cole goes nihilistic.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Just have mysterio win so we can have the face vs heel match even though Truth beat him twice


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate Rey Mysterio. So so much.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

the Little Jimmies are turning into Little Luchadors.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Why dont they just go to chicago, MSG, and pilly for a while and leave out other cities and maybe when WWE finally goes to them they will actually be involed in the show.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Truth works the crowd really well.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> He's talking more about goddamned Twitter than the tournament for the vacant title.


This!

Cole is literally fucking twitter tonight


----------



## Ask Him! (May 12, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ok people can we just get something straight here? There's a reason Punk and Cena are not on the show tonight.
> 
> THEY'RE SELLING THE ANGLE.
> 
> It wouldn't make the angle very believable if both were to show up tonight in person. Never forget what happened with last year's "Cena's fired" angle. After one week he was still showing up on Raw and no one could possibly believe it. This is WWE learning their lesson and keeping them off television to make it more believable that Punk has actually left and Cena is really fired this time.


Exactly this. All I heard earlier was that the storyline would lose credibility if they showed up. Now people want to fucking complain


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

I dont see the final being fought tonight...unless miz comes out right after this match, rings the bell, hits the scf and leaves.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ok people can we just get something straight here? There's a reason Punk and Cena are not on the show tonight.
> 
> THEY'RE SELLING THE ANGLE.
> 
> It wouldn't make the angle very believable if both were to show up tonight in person. Never forget what happened with last year's "Cena's fired" angle. After one week he was still showing up on Raw and no one could possibly believe it. This is WWE learning their lesson and keeping them off television to make it more believable that Punk has actually left and Cena is really fired this time.


I'm not asking for them to show up... I'm simply asking for them to fucking acknowledge the chaos losing two stars would do to the back, losing the title, and not completely ignoring it save for having a tournament to get a new champ. You can fucking play the angle without directly showing Cena or Punk. What we've gotten is lazy or stupid bullshit that doesn't understand how to keep interest high.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TheNewBatista said:


> This Raw needs John Morrison.


:lmao


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

everyone got mad cena was fired and was on raw for 40 mins each raw for 3 weeks, now wwe actually follows through and everyone is pissed.....everyone wants more matches less talk, well they get more matches and everyone is mad. everyone wants more than the main eventers to talk...well even kofi got some promo...everyone is now mad. everyone is talking hype, what hype everyone knew punk wasnt going to be here , the only thing was whether cena would be which most people here dont even like anyway!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> They needed to play up Punk leaving.


 they have Vince Wants nothign to do with him and pretend it never happend


> They needed to play up Cena getting fired.


there gonna get to that


> They need to show guys scrambling in the back not sure what the fuck is going on. Instead, *we get business as usual*


 which is what works for this story line, it proves punk right, and it is what the Vince McMahon character would do



> This Raw is a fucking joke


No it Isn't, there's been a ton of actual wrestling ranging from Decent to good, the only "Bad" was the divas match and that was to short to offend


----------



## Benny Leo (Jan 27, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> They needed to play up Punk leaving. They needed to play up Cena getting fired. They need to show guys scrambling in the back not sure what the fuck is going on. Instead, we get business as usual with no urgency anywhere, no intensity outside of Truth and Miz it seems, and no fucking reason to invest in this tournament. This Raw is a fucking joke and there is no defending how badly booked it has been.


They can deal with the belt at the PPV, right? What's the urgency to crown a new champ immediately? Punk and Cena are main-eventers, they should be big deals.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Silent Rage trending on Twitter. Son of a bitch.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Steve. said:


> Well tonight just proves just how big the hole WWE dug themselves is, they reeeeally need to create new stars and tonight pretty much proves it.


All they had to do was have Vince bring in the Smackdown guys as an emergency measure.

They can't even book a chaotic crisis situation properly.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Carcass said:


> This tournament is really showing the lack of star power on RAW without Cena.


Christ, most of us have been waiting for them to get rid of the SOB for years, now there's people wanting him back already :no:


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

DubC said:


> LAYLA IS AMAZING!I MISS HER




me too, i feel so emo right now, all i mark for are gone :sad:


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

They're running out of time...


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Think about it guys, if Cena was really injured, the show would be like this.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

There is actually more wrestling involved when Cena isn't here. It's hard to predict what will happen in the main event now


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Total Package said:


> I hate Rey Mysterio. So so much.


why?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Silent Rage trending on Twitter. Son of a bitch.


OMG it is :lmao Along with FINISH HIM and Kofi


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Truth is working this match well.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> I'm not asking for them to show up... I'm simply asking for them to fucking acknowledge the chaos losing two stars would do to the back, losing the title, and not completely ignoring it save for having a tournament to get a new champ. You can fucking play the angle without directly showing Cena or Punk. What we've gotten is lazy or stupid bullshit that doesn't understand how to keep interest high.


quoted for fuckin truth


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The crowd woke the fuck up 


Good


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

clarky griswald said:


> This!
> 
> Cole is *literally* fucking twitter tonight


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

WHAT ARE THEY DOING MAKING THIS MATCH GO ON SO LONG, 13 MINS LEFT HAHAH ADIOS WWE 1 LESS FAN


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Main event is going to be short i guess!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Carcass said:


> This tournament is really showing the lack of star power on RAW without Cena.



Cena? WTF bout punk he made news worldwide with his interview they r missing him not CEna.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this is the EXACT same match Rey had earlier....same moves, same spots, same rhythm.....it's painfully obvious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Venge™ said:


> They're running out of time...


Hopefully they asked for extra time. They should of never had that divas match. They know damn well it's a waste of time.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I long advocated Cena taking 2 or 3 months off. He _can't_. Cena drives the show. He's about the only person on the roster that the crowd cares about without having Vince McMahon hectoring them.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Raw will go over the time limit


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

clarky griswald said:


> Think about it guys, if Cena was really injured, the show would be like this.


I'm okay with this.

So far it has been a disappointing follow up to what was an awesome PPV, but it's still been a pretty good RAW all around.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Finally a Little Jimmy chant...and some signs of life. 

Great Rey for the win out of nowhere...predictable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SECOND VICTIM OF THE BIG SPLASH.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

God damn it


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cleavage said:


> why?


Most gimmicky wrestler ever. And he has about a six move arsenal. People just don't realize it because he's a top rope guy. Almost all of his moves are made by the other wrestler. It's why he doesn't wrestle rookies or bad workers.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ridiculous.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

RM won


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


>


My favourite misuse of "literally" actually comes from the great Gorilla Monsoon, at WM 5. I think it was Shawn Michaels going nuts on the Twin Towers, accompanied by the wondrous slogan: "HE IS LITERALLY CLEANING HOUSE!"


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Miz to win.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, that leap is fucking awful


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

*REY WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok it's gotten to predictability..

I'm guessing....Rey wins, ADR cashes end of Raw lol


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

It says on my sky raw finishes at 4:15 (GMT) so I assume there gonna over-run..


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I CANT STAND REY AT ALL. HE BETTER LOSE TO MIZ


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Li'l Jimmy!! Li'l Jimmy!!


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

No way.........


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

MIZ come out now for a skull crushing finale!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Whites - 1
Blacks - -2
Mexicans - 1


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Miz is going to win. It's so obvious now, there's no way Mysterio is going to beat Miz 1v1.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

There goes all the black people, back to the mid card with you


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And THAT'S why we hate Mysterio.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, so fucking unpredictable...FFS Vince, you had something great last night, to this? fpalm


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

THRUT SUCK AT SELLING...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Queue R-Truth giving a beatdown?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

SON OF A BITCH! IT'S A CONSPIRACY!

Oh well, go Miz.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I will be very disappointed if Rey wins the whole thing and ADR cashes in.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great match loved it


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

rey winning....predicted about 1 hour 30 minutes ago.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Awwwwww no 

I wanted Truth to win that.

Don't give a flying fuck who wins out of Miz and Mysterio.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MONSTER SPLASH! ALL 145 POUNDS CRASHING DOWN ON R TRUTH!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Benny Leo said:


> They can deal with the belt at the PPV, right? What's the urgency to crown a new champ immediately? Punk and Cena are main-eventers, they should be big deals.


That's the point... but the way the show has gone it is like they lost two midcarders at worst.

And fucking Rey v Miz... yeah, the people all wanted this joke of a match. Fucking business as usual. Terrible booking all around.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like Raw may go pretty long overrun.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who else was pumped for Raw? What a waste of two hours. I'd rather have the usual promo filled Raw than this.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Wish Mysterio would just cunt off.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> My favourite misuse of "literally" actually comes from the great Gorilla Monsoon, at WM 5. I think it was Shawn Michaels going nuts on the Twin Towers, accompanied by the wondrous slogan: "HE IS LITERALLY CLEANING HOUSE!"


I literally just laughed out loud at that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank God Truth lost.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome, 15 minutes wasted for an ending everyone saw coming.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ADR NOT cashing in tonight against a champion who just wrestled three times would be an insult to our intelligence.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Unless this is Rey's retirement run, Miz will win.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Hopefully they asked for extra time. They should of never had that divas match. They know damn well it's a waste of time.


This. Especially from all the reviews of the PPV singling out the Divas match as the only blemish on the show. Losing Kong for a year really devastated the Divas.


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

PLEASE NO REY


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hate on Rey all ya want, but he's been involved in the 2 best matches of the night; weird coincidence


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Little "rey rey" chants...

haha really another fucking commercial?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Has Henry lost to Rey's splash? Would be an epic thing to see.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope MIZ wins!!!!!!

But looks like Rey will win and ADR will cash in.

How many times have they said "HISTORIC or HISTORY" :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mysterio, that was predictable, but no complaining from me. I'm ready to see where this all goes.
For some reason, no one on here has ANY patience at all. 
Good stories take time.
Isn't that what we always say, yet, when they start to take time (giving us a FULL show of wrestling at that) 
people want to be impatient and complain.
Wow.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

told you no blacks were going to the finals


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Frozen Inferno said:


> Wow, so fucking unpredictable...FFS Vince, you had something great last night, to this? fpalm



how would you book it


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Hoping they would do the Jericho vs. Austin style from Vengeance 2001 where Austin came out as SOON as Jericho pinned Rocky. 

Apparently not...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can see why many people hate Mysterio. I hate that stupid ass splash he does to beat people twice his size. There's no denying that the best matches on the card usually involve Mysterio though.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Good match to me,But I really thought Truth actually had a chance to win it!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Even if ADR cashes in on whoever after, I will be pissed if Mysterio goes down as having a WWE Title reign.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How many fucking Summerslams can LA host. 
Fuckery.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Vince has lost it.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Miz will win but he isn't gonna be the wwe champion..it will gonna happen someting.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

How is this history making? theres no champion(theyve completely downplayed the fact some lad just ran off with the title) so they having a tournament to crown a new champion. that is not historic its just good practice.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

You know what all the rey hatter can fuck off

The man has only held the title twice and both reins were half assed by creative


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

is it bad if i rather have ADR champ than Rey mysterio?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This show feels so uninspired. I'm disappointed. I hope to God they do something great towards the end to redeem it.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

gotta be a quick match...


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

If Rey wins and the show ends without any interference i'll be shocked.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

clarky griswald said:


> *REY WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Ok it's gotten to predictability..
> 
> I'm guessing....Rey wins, ADR cashes end of Raw lol


I hope someone lays ADR out again before he can cash it in.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It's already been said, but they need to hurry the fuck up.

I'm starting to think that Miz/Mysterio won't even get underway.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Not happy with RAW to this point. Don't get me wrong I love matches but not random matches with no storyline for little reason taking up an entire show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rey's Dolphin drop thingy is quite the finishing maneuver.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The ending will either be completely disappointing, or completely unexpected.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think this Raw has been BAD, it just isn't living up to the hype coming off the biggest PPV of the year. But they are selling the storyline of Cena being fired/Punk walking out, which is a good thing imo. But this tournament seems rushed.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> Rey's Dolphin drop thingy is quite the finishing maneuver.


Dolphin drop, fitting name for such a lame maneuver.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

perro said:


> You know what all the rey hatter can fuck off
> 
> The man has only held the title twice and both reins were half assed by creative


Don't blame creative, Rey should be blamed here.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I miss seeing German suplexes and belly to belly suplexes on WWE. When was the last time someone did one of the 2?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

sayanything6986 said:


> Not happy with RAW to this point. Don't get me wrong I love matches but not random matches with no storyline for little reason taking up an entire show.


this isn't random its a tournament, thats all the story line u need


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I hope they swerve instead of Del Rio being champ...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> Rey's Dolphin drop thingy is quite the finishing maneuver.


There's really no need for such technical terms around here.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This is why Rey is winning and Miz is losing.

Let's say the heel Miz won then the heel ADR cashed in and won it from him. Heat level for ADR: Cold as ice, Charlie Murphy!

Now let's say the babyface(and superhot with the crowd right now) Rey won then the heel ADR cashed in. Heat level for ADR: INCINERATION


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Please please please i don't want to see this ending Vince!

Rey wins....then ADR cashes in, wins the title.

Vince comes out congratulates ADR, tells Cena he's fired from Raw but can go to SD


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

I have enjoyed this show tonight. They are actually giving us a wrestling show basically revolving around one storyline. The WWE championship and punk cena and mcmahon.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

WRESTLING(like this) does not sell. Cena vs Punk last night Sells. This is lifeless dull bland boring, its what gives actual wrestling a bad image for casual fans.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> The ending will either be completely disappointing, or completely unexpected.


Pretty much this.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Carcass said:


> Has Henry lost to Rey's splash? Would be an epic thing to see.


If Rey tried that he may bounce up into the rafters.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

cant wait for something other than this final match to happen PLZ punk fly in from wrigley!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Mike` said:


> I don't think this Raw has been BAD, it just isn't living up to the hype coming off the biggest PPV of the year. But they are selling the storyline of Cena being fired/Punk walking out, which is a good thing imo. But *this tournament seems rushed.*


Shouldn't it be if they're staying true to the story line? That said, yeah, this looks like crap. Oh Rey or Miz will be champ? Mmm, stale!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Del Rio becoming champ would be the THE MOST BORING SHIT SINCE KHALI!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

LAST NIGHT'S EPIC WWE TITLE MATCH: 33 minutes.

TONIGHT's EPIC WWE TITLE MATCH: 7 minutes.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Please let this be a sign that Psychotic Orton will come back.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lulz. You think ADR can get heat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cleavage said:


> told you no blacks were going to the finals


Booker T is giving Truth and Kofi comfort.

"Listen man I had to go through this bullshit on two separate occasions with Triple H. I know how you feel. Where McMahon at? LETS COME FOR THAT NIG!"


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

gohel50 said:


> Don't blame creative, Rey should be blamed here.


Creative is the one that never let him win a match clean first run and ended it after a month second run


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Why are people bitching so much about this being predictable. Did everyone really forsee Raw being just like this tonight? Why were there so many whats going to happen threads if Raw was so predictable.

The shows not even over yet... smh. Id really like to know how people would book this better


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If Rey wins, it won't be a long title run.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hmm.....


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Come on vince, something big!


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

OH shit...it's vince...


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

perro said:


> You know what all the rey hatter can fuck off
> 
> The man has only held the title twice and both reins were half assed by creative


In my opinion, Rey shouldn't have been World Heavyweight Champion in the first place. He's not a credible champion at all.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

VINCE


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

uhhhh swerve time?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

VINCE IS BACK...things are happening folks, be patient.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vince McMahon being out here adds some intrigue.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

vince is coming to the ring!


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

whats vince want


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

VINCE!


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok some things

First off Why would Punk be there? He shouldn't. His contract ended and he wasn't signed so of course he wouldn't be there

Second why would they mention someone running away from the company with the belt. That makes no sense either. If someone came to your house and you allowed someone to bang your wife would you walk around talking about it. 

BOTTOM LINE PUNK EMBARESSED THE COMPANY WHICH IS WHY THEY ARE NOT MENTIONING IT. YOU PEOPLE ARE DUMB

Yes I know everything is scripted


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

swerrrve


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> This is why Rey is winning and Miz is losing.
> 
> Let's say the heel Miz won then the heel ADR cashed in and won it from him. Heat level for ADR: Cold as ice, Charlie Murphy!
> 
> Now let's say the babyface(and superhot with the crowd right now) Rey won then the heel ADR cashed in. Heat level for ADR: INCINERATION


Wrong. ADR couldn't draw heat if he was wearing all black, on fire in the Sahara desert


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NO CHANCE IN HELL that Rey will become the new WWE CHAMP LOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Booker T is giving Truth and Kofi comfort.
> 
> "Listen man I had to go through this bullshit on two separate occasions with Triple H. I know how you feel. Where McMahon at? LETS COME FOR THAT NIG!"


:lmao


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

And what is this.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

WWF!


----------



## Dynamite Jones (Aug 14, 2007)

perro said:


> this isn't random its a tournament, thats all the story line u need


In all honesty tho, it does feel rushed that they are cramming everything into ONE show...would be better to have it stretch out over a few RAWs building up to Summerslam, open it up to the ENTIRE WWE roster, RAW and SmackDown, because isn't it for the WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT championship in the first place?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vince said WWF!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Did that pink suited dork just say WWF? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ohhh he slipped up and said WWF.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I can't get over how Vince looks in that pink jacket.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

HE SAID WWF!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Did he say WWF champion?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Did he just say WWF?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWF


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

Vince just said WWF champion lol.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Vinny Mac's got no heat...he's got...no heat at all.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Did Vince just say "WWF"? LOL


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anybody else think that Haku is going to show up, destroy Rey and The Miz and it'll be a Double DQ?


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

Vince just said WWF champ


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Guh.... This is really fucking dumb.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

WWF?!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Did Vince say WWF?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did VINCE MCMAHON say WWF????

Patience people, see, patience.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Subtle of McMahon to be wearing the purple suit in green bay to help bring heat.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Not sure if thats good or bad...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounded like Vince said "WWF" the first time around lol.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

VINCE SAID WWF!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL. Crowd's getting screwed.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

He just say WWF? haha


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

WWF title? Really?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rey turn heel on Vince, DO IT.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Boooo.

They REALLY shouldn't have had that time wasting Diva's match.

Let's hear what Vince has to say next...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

...........................................


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

There's a lot bigger than Rey...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Prideisking said:


> Del Rio becoming champ would be the THE MOST BORING SHIT SINCE KHALI!


What fucking show have you been watching for the last year? ADR is the hottest heel they have while Punk is gone. None of these crowds care about Miz especially after that pile of shit of a title run he had.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Everything is fucking bigger than Rey Mysterio!


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

Rey can redeem himself if he smacks Vince


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

WWF BOMB!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Who the hell is timing this show, Billy Kidman?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't be selfish Ray..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bigger than Rey? It'd be difficult for it to be littler.

8*D

Try the veal.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh damn fans are tight. Bring in Aaron Rodgers to kick his candy ass


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

That damn Divas match ran long. We never should have given them a full 45 seconds.

Hahah so good


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

He means that literally.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vicne rockin pink, i like it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

The crowd is finally into it! 

CM Punk chant, YES!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Vince pulled a Bret Hart saying WWF...must be the pink going to his head.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shouldn't Rey & Miz be happy? I mean....they get a week to rest. 

"CM PUNK!!!! CM PUNK!!!! CM PUNK!!!!!" 

Fuckin Hey! Who is the man?!?! Who is the fucking man?!?!?!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

CM Punk chants!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

CM Punk chants!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

cm punk chants


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

the crowd seriously only cares about Punk, Vince, and Cena.....


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Quelle surprise!

There's your bait and switch.


----------



## Dynamite Jones (Aug 14, 2007)

Uh oh, better get that World Wildlife Fund Royalty check ready! LOL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

> Cubs win!!!!!!!!


Punk :lmao
right now.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Green Bay got trolled. Awesome. lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk chants!!!!!!!


----------



## Edgeowns (Feb 24, 2011)

such a letdown so far god damnit wwe creative


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

“Punk 316 says: I just stole your title!”

Win.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Everything is bigger than Rey.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you neeeeeeeew WWE champ ZACH RYDER...book it Vince


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sycho Sid is about to come out...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Running short on time? I blame the Divas. They got 50 seconds instead of the usual 30, fuck those broads taking up valuable TV time.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

He's going to reinstate Cena.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Trips with the sledgehammer. Please.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how Vince is kissing Cena's ass and the fans are chanting for someone else, lol!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. I didn't think Cena would be there.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

John Triton.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

UH oh here comes cena. lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The fuck happened to Miz / Mysterio?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

is that... cena fully over??


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

At least he's wearing his knee pads.... For some reason.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

this should be good


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena's about to get his ass fired


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> Trips with the sledgehammer. Please.


Trips with a shovel is more like it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd would have been hot if this was a well booked show... this final few minutes shows they wree just kicked in the balls by stupid booking.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena on vacation for a month? Maybe another week?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the men want punk back, the girls and kids want cena back lol


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Say it Vince, c'mon say it!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, everybody it's Cena, what a shock!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And so for the ones bitching about no Cena: you can stop now.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

What a fucking ripoff.. I wanted to know who was gonna win the title... wtf


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Big CM Punk chants.
Big boos for Cena.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank God for Cena.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wwe will be give more time from usa network.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

fire this fool vince


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does Juan Cena still have a yob?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

looks like Juan Cena brother made it


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Wait, so was Cena using twitter backstage on Raw? LOL


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

this crowd didn't deserve to see a title match. how can you not bring it after last night's crowd in chicago?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> What fucking show have you been watching for the last year? ADR is the hottest heel they have while Punk is gone. None of these crowds care about Miz especially after that pile of shit of a title run he had.


I've been watching WWE Raw, where have you've been? Truth gets more heat,Miz got more heat,fucking Riley got more heat as a heel. ADR is boring and has done the same shit since his Smackdown days but he is getting crammed down the throat of the viewers. ADR= a poor mans JBL


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If Cena FU's McMahon, I might have a Cena sig for the first time.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I feel like I've seen this before...


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

I am actually happy to see Cena tonight. The show needed the star power, and he was awesome last night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I will laugh my ass off if the fans start chanting the "Na Na Na, Hey Hey Hey, Goodbye!" sing along to ol' Johnny Boy!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Juan Cena signs his WWE contract and John Cena to TNA.


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

That was pretty good, Cena. Lol.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Woah John's not gonna show his genitalia.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> This crowd would have been hot if this was a well booked show... this final few minutes shows they wree just kicked in the balls by stupid booking.


Bit of advice: turn your speaker volume up.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

...Wut? What does HBK have to do with this?

Edit: NVM, I see where's he going with it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

You think Vince will sell me that jacket?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

This is a good promo already


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

/r/trees sign. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heel.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

MONTREAL

Fresh storyline :no:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This tourney has been absolute shit, imo.

R-Truth and Kofi advancing in particular. Just my opinion, of course, but I find them to be two of the most boring wrestlers ever. I also hate Mysterio and to even see him in this makes me want to vomit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

heel turn? im so fucking confused...


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> Juan Cena signs his WWE contract and John Cena to TNA.


lol. I remember the Juan Cena crap it would be so fucking hilarious to see that happen now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yet you're still playing ball, Cena.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

this crowd sucks bad


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, Cena actually hasn't made me cringe yet. I think this might be a new record.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

This isn't boring. SIKE!!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank god for Cena


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

....Cena saved Raw.

Cena saved Raw!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

GREAT promo here by Cena.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No idea what is going on here


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

guest101 said:


> Woah John's not gonna show his genitalia.


Yep, no point in me paying attention to these last few minutes then...


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

wat is this gay shit


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I nominate Mason Ryan.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW! (again)!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Cena! Please go! We want you gone!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

The People's Broski Vs. The People's Champ. book it Vince


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

In a bright red t-shirt/cap ensemble.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn this is exciting smh


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO this sucks


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Zack Ryder vs The Rock at WM28 WWWYKI!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Drew McIntyre vs. Dwayne The Rock Johnson at WrestleMania 28


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This would be the perfect opportunity to turn Cena heel by having him kiss Vinces ass but lets just let him be a goody two shoes instead


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

youesay said:


> wat is this gay shit


Vince in a pink suit


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Prideisking said:


> lol. I remember the Juan Cena crap it would be so fucking hilarious to see that happen now


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Intriguing.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't hear anything these two are saying...their outfits are too loud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ooooooh shot at TNA. Awesome!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BROTHERRRRRR!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Woah, TNA ref by Cena!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, Cena is pulling a Punk.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TNA reference!!!!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

John Cena TNA


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

OH SNAP!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena's gonna raise the bar in Orlando!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck! TNA reference! LOL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh damn, a TNA reference.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

wtf tna


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Good spin CENA!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

TNA mention!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh shit!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DTHJASENIOEFNGSFNIGNAIF

CENA DID NOT JUST SAY THAT


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I C what you did ther, Cena.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena teasin tna lmaoo


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh wow, tell him Cena!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LOLOLOL HOGAN, DIXIE, RUSSO AND BISCHOFF ARE COLLECTIVELY JERKING OFF RIGHT NOW


----------



## zllehs (Nov 9, 2010)

OH SHIT!!!!

CENA GOT BALLS!!!!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Steve. said:


> Zack Ryder vs The Rock at WM28 WWWYKI!


Yes.



Instant Karma said:


> Drew McIntyre vs. Dwayne The Rock Johnson at WrestleMania 28


Yes.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena there's no crying..OH SNAP.. TNA referal


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

John Cena raising the bar yet again DUDE!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

HUNTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh shit. He mentioned TNA & Hogan


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Fuck Triple H.... BOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh shit, no. Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!! HHH!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

hhh officially taking over?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*HOLY FIUCK YES YES YES*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES! BRING THE FUCKING SHOVEL.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok ok....someone called that


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

A wild HHH appeared


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

TRIPLE H!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh shit HHH #RAW


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

Love the subtle TNA reference.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Motherfucker HHH


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

HHH in a suit. :shocked:


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

HHH


----------



## CaptainCRUNK (Jul 31, 2009)

Vince is about to be fired! Holy fuck this is an awesome storyline.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Triple HHH!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

VINCE YOU'RE FIRED


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

fuck this tournament shit, this is star power!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I FUCKING CALLED IT HOLY SHIT


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

BOOOM


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Get your shovels out!

Vince...YOU'RE FIRED!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

MY HEART JUST FUCKING STOPPED>


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TOLD YOU SO! CANT WAIT TIL NEXT WEEK, HES ADVERTISED NEXT WEEK TOO


----------



## nWo4life33 (Jan 30, 2011)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"I'm taking over your company, you senile fuck."


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I want to hear Corporate Hunter bellow "YOOOOOOU'RE FIIIIIIRED!!"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena: "I will never kiss your ass!"

Oh the hypocrisy! It burns!

But a TNA reference, and now HHH comes out and it looks like we have a Vince getting fired storyline... this just got really interesting.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Vince is no longer running the company?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

HHH just buried this forum


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> HHH in a suit. :shocked:


We've never seen that before!!!

Vince getting FIREDDDDDD.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Triple H music hits... instant forum crash. HHH just buried this forum.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol hhh and tna reference


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

CaptainCRUNK said:


> Vince is about to be fired! Holy fuck this is an awesome storyline.


Someone called this before the show... LOL! Forget who!

"PEDIGREE!"


----------



## Winters4ksu (Jun 28, 2011)

This is great


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> ok ok....someone called that


Yeah someone did, in a thread yesterday... almost word for word what is happening now lol...


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

wow. now this is a shocker. finally!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Board of directors puts HHH instead of Vince... This is good


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Doofus is about to take over WWE!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Superstar Wars: The Phantom Menace.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Say it Trips...SAY IT!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOOLLLLLLLLYYYYYYY CRRRAAAAAAPPP!!!!

A lot of the IWC called this tonight!
If ANYONE is trying to F'N complain about this, STOP WATCHING NOW! STOP!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWFF


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

HHH to take over baby


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

WOOOOOO


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

god damn you WWE...you made us sit through 2 hours of that ABSOLUTE SHIT, to bring things back to this level at the end?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

FUCK!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Forum crash in 3 2 1...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

gooooood goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Triple HHH!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Forget that Vince owns the company and could fire Triple H right now?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

THE DOOFUS IS THE NEW CHAIRMAN!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

NO FUCKIN WAY!!!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh wow, this is a swerve. This is a perfect way to get CM Punk back eventually.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good stuff here.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm maaaaaarking!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Interesting show for sure. Nice work by Hunter here. Very good.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

HOORAY! They're doing my idea.

Shame they didn't tease it earlier, execute it properly or follow it up with a string of good matches that wouldn't kill the viewership.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

I C attitude coming back to WEE hell YEAH!!!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

KnowYourRole said:


> Doofus is about to take over WWE!


i literally had an outburst


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL at happy Cena.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

HES GONNA CRY


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

This is kinda sad


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Vince YOU'RE FIRED!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE BURIAL ERA HAS BEGUN.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Superstar Wars: The Phantom Menace.


Chancellor Vellorum was the first thing I thought of when he said that. God I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yay, the dufus son-in-law is running the company


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So this storyline isn't about Punk or Cena at all. It's all about Vince.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vince


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Kudos to WWE for crashing this forum at least 7 times in the past 28 hours means it's exciting


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

VINCE IS CRYING!


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow Trips, stop breathing into the mic.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

I came.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THIS IS IT GUYS!
THIS RIGHT HERE IS THE COMPLETE TURN!
This is where it finally goes the right way!!!!!
This is it!!!

No one is allowed to complain for years to come! NO ONE!!!!
WWOOOWWW!!!
WWWOOOWOWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

And the new Mr Mcmahon is born


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I am getting goose bumps... HOLY SHIT


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Relived of your duties? How bout

"YOU'RE FIRED!"


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Is Vince Mcmahon crying?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

This just made this whole raw worth watching


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Out of curiosity, can something like that actually happen in real life? Can the owner of a company be forced to step down like that?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy shit what finish


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

is this Vince's out?

i mean the man dedicated his whole fucking life to this, i think he deserves a nice retirement.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL BROTHER!!!!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I cannot believe this at all omg


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

HAHHAAHAHAHAHA VINCE YOU'RE RELIVED OF YOUR DUTIES. NANANANA NANANANA HEYHEYHEY GOODBYE


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Why am I crying?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

They are on a FUCKING roll right now! Best stretch of Raw's in years!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HO. LY. SHIT!

Vince's acting is top notch.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thinking of this outside of the storyline.... This is actually sad. It really is time for Vince to step away.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

the shovel era


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel kinda bad watching this, while marking out at the same time...so confused...


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

HHH not only berried the forum, but Vince too.....


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NA NA NA NA NA NA GOODBYE


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

I love you pop.


----------



## D4NI3L R (Jun 23, 2011)

HOLY SH*T AM I DREAMING ????


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Some damn good acting from Vince.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I love you Pop. :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

damn that shit made it corny lol

i love you pop


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SHIT JUST GOT AKFSMGNOCGNHDOGERGSDX


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol fake crying


----------



## Mattofla (Feb 16, 2008)

Kayfabe is apparently still real to me, damnit. This legit has me sad. I love the Vince character.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

hhahahahahahhaha 'i love u pop' wtf is this shit he owns the company


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> is this Vince's out?
> 
> i mean the man dedicated his whole fucking life to this, i think he deserves a nice retirement.


Definitely Kayfabe... Man nice save, LOL! Not the best show, but again an awesome ending...


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

korndogg123 said:


> Out of curiosity, can something like that actually happen in real life? Can the owner of a company be forced to step down like that?


Yes


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shit just got real.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

cant wait for punks tweets on this


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

standing ovation for Vince, IMO no one deserves it more


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Crying. Wow. This is soooooooo freking amazing! 
I serioiusly have chills all through my body. 
COMPLETE CHILLS!!!!!
WOWWWW!!!

THEY DIDN'T HAVE TO DO THIS! But they are! For the f'n fans! 
They're doing this for us!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

this is retarded

totally anti climatic


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, the crowd just did a 180.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW..... And Vince is fucking selling it so good, at least I think it is selling it LOL

It is still real for me, DAMN IT!!


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

This is great, and respect to the crowd too for not completely burying Vince.


Actually quite touching to hear that round of applause.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

korndogg123 said:


> Out of curiosity, can something like that actually happen in real life? Can the owner of a company be forced to step down like that?


Yes, the board of directors can have a vote and force someone to step down, not necessarily the owner, but the CEO of the company if they are doing a terrible job.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And this is how they follow up last night?


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

that should have been much better. instead it came across as cheesey, corny and just plain crap. triple h cant act at all but atleast vince played his part well tbf


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I LOVE YOU POP :lmao


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you Vince.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

what a pile of monkey shit that was.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Thank you Vince.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

I think this is a legit retirement. And if so how fucking brilliant is this. The symmetry in this storyline is incredible.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Is this the end of the vinnie mac character then? It sure looks like it to me


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

for such a big event, what a sad quiet crowd


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

vince should start soiling himslef uncontrollably


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm interested to see where this goes next week. I really can't believe that was a legit retirement: the only time Vince is ever going to retire would be at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That was amazing. A few good matches in the tourney too. Tonight was a great follow up to yesterday.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I think he is taking a break himself. I don't know if I'd say that he's stepping away to retire, unlikely, but he'll definitely take a break. That could be the last time we see him on a live television Raw, barring some freak accident I suppose.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

THANK U VINCE IF THIS IS IT!!! IT WAS AN AMAZING RUN AND U DID GREAT LETS HOPE WHO TAKES OVER DOES A GOOD OF A JOB CAUSE THEY CANT DO ANY BETTER!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This could lead to so many great scenarios, but i'm sure they'll find a way to fuck it up lol


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I was laughing my ass off at the ending.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking forum is imploding.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

not really a big fan of today's show


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess this is WWE's way of apologizing to GLAAD, by turning fucking gay.


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

If this is Vince's actual retirement then how about for the 2012 Hall Of Fame - Edge & Vince Mcmahon & Randy Savage. Would be a good way to appreciate what they have contributed to the company.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow, Triple H, seriously ? The guy who bored us to death during the Evolution days ? The guy that Vince shoved down our throats for years ? The guy that made sausage jokes for years ? Great decision.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Shit I cant stop thinking what this actually might lead to. No change what so ever or shit is about to blow up big time


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The "I love you, pop" ruined that a bit for me. Suddenly made it seem like some DX skit where he was gonna start laughing in his face or something.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Fucking forum is imploding.


...yet it's not nearly as bad as earlier tonight when Riccardo returned.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

It was a bad followup from last nights PPV, but the end of RAW tonight of Vince "being forced to step down" really is interesting.

I still don't like the possibility of Rey, Miz or ADR being the WWE Champion though.


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

That was pretty damn lame.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

just LOL on so many levels. the wwe are retarded, i heard they plan stuff months in advance if so why didnt they have 2nites raw in chicago.

i mean what a load of crap they had about a million boriing matches just to end with that


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Tonight's discussion is a good example of why the IWC shouldn't run a wrestling company. 

It actually looks to me like WWE is starting some long builds here and they certainly are pulling the unexpected most weeks. Vince hasn't been relieved of duties for ages.


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

Guys this is legitimately Vince stepping down. Take a look at Xpac's Tweets:

TheRealXPac Sean Waltman 
"The text he sent me today makes much more sense now."

TheRealXPac Sean Waltman 
"That was the real deal, that last 5 or however many minutes."


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow I went crazy for that. Me and my friends are like, wtf


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Holy shit at that ending segment.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow, that last line by Triple H was so lame. No wonder The Chaperone bombed, he can't act worth shit.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Brilliant ending - absolutely made the show exciting, besides some good ol' wrestling.


Everything from Vince walking out at the end, to the "Thank You Vince" chants was perfect.


Nice to see how the crowd switched from taunting him, to giving him a round of applause - like they realised this may not just be kayfabe, but part of the next step of WWE - Vince sitting back a bit.

Fuck, that ending made me feel quite nostalgic :|


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

You thought this angle was about CM Punk?!

You thought maybe the focus was going to be on John Cena?!

Neither one of them was the real star of this story..











*IT's ME, AUSTIN! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Vince saying WWF made this even better. :lmao

This WHOLE storyline has been absolute platinum!
Like I said before, they don't have to do this, but they are! For the fans!


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys, remember TRIPLE H said he won't let VINCE down. He's going to face off soon with Punk, i can feel it, can't wait!!!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

NotAllThere said:


> Tonight's discussion is a good example of why the IWC shouldn't run a wrestling company.
> 
> It actually looks to me like WWE is starting some long builds here and they certainly are pulling the unexpected most weeks. Vince hasn't been relieved of duties for ages.


It's a freaking storyline man....


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

new era ?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I have no words.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Very interesting. I guess this is the end of the Mr Mcmahon character.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

gohel50 said:


> Wow, Triple H, seriously ? The guy who bored us to death during the Evolution days ? The guy that Vince shoved down our throats for years ? The guy that made sausage jokes for years ? Great decision.


the same guy that got this crowd alive. yeap awesome decision


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope this means HHH is going to be an on-screen character.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

i loved how Cena somewhat acknowledged he would maybe go to TNA, "BROTHER!"


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Attitude Era -> PG Era -> Triple H's Burial Era.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The ending of Raw was great and unpredictable


----------



## Marquette (Aug 5, 2007)

lol Triple H is sick but when he said "I love you pop" that was poor


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*I don't even know what to say because that ending was soooo bad and soooo corny i can't even put the right words together to express my disgust.*


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

The quality of the RAW was iffy at best, but that promo and ending was CRUCIAL and sets up so many avenues.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I must say... Tonight's Raw was greatness. A lot of wrestling, and some story mixed in! 

WWE Monday Night Raw: Vince Gets Future Endeavored Review


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

This is the kind of thing that would be done for a new era. 

Great ending to a mediocre Raw.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Vince is gonna stage a hostile takeover of his own company, in an alliance with TNA. And ROH. And Bob Backlund.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

my question is, WHAT THE HELL WILL THEY DO ABOUT CMPUNK....YKNOW....WALKING INTO ANOTHER COMPANY WITH THE TITLE??


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

The ending of Raw was pretty ****. I wish this wasn't a work and Vince were stepping down foreal. He's lost it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good, but no where near good enough to follow up last night.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Venge™ said:


> It's a freaking storyline man....


Yeah and that is exactly what I was referencing. Like when Austin was CEO or general manager etc. 

It is a cute line, but know when the fuck to use it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure what to think. Raw matches were great. The ending.....has me at a lost. Hmmmm.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Those local commercials advertising Triple H at for RAW in Hampton, Virginia next week were pretty damn accurate, I'm surprised. 

I can also promise you this will happen. HHH will have planned the whole thing the entire time and he (maybe with Steph) will turn 'evil' and trying to take over the company and kicking the old man to the curb.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Logical story: Board of Directors don't want their Rock/Cena match ruined, so they remove Vince before he removes Cena. Its funny, I thought all this would fall on the General Manager and force him out of the shadows, but instead, Vince gets the heave-ho. 

Only good that came out of the wrestling was Miz and him getting some nice underdog booking. Its about time he actually won a match after hurting his brand to put over Riley.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

His career was great,plz never return again Vince...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Morale of the story - Even Vince jobs to Hunter. 

And Hunter either sounded like he had a cold or was going to burst out in laughter the entire time.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> And this is how they follow up last night?


Just a way to keep Cena on TV. They caught me by surprise by postponing the title match for next week.

So what's next? The show next week more likely opens with Cena trying to convince Hunter to try and sign Punk again. It would be interesting to me since Punk did say the company would be just as bad under the control of the doofus son-in-law.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Screw the "two man power trip", this is about to be "all about the game".


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yh HHH is gonna be similar to Vince in the attitude era, on screen almost every week. 
Who knows might even face off with his son in years to come lol


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

i think that the writing in WWE has changed dramatically in the last few months, they really seem to be testing the waters with some hard hitting storylines that will get general public attension


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... I wondered when he returned to TV and looked about to cry if there was a set up to start the wheels on a power switch... hopefully the shows get really shaken up now after that. Still doesn't really excuse the bland 2 hours up to that ending, but seeing them acknowledge that Vince is out of touch and the symbolic passing of the torch was historic. And I really think this is mostly a kayfabe meets reality story... Vince really is stepping back slowly and they decided to let it play out partially on TV. Appreciate the fans giving a thank you Vince chant... as much as I ride him hard over the past few years, the man did give us the 80s golden age and the attitude era and the ruthless agression years.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Those local commercials advertising Triple H at for RAW in Hampton, Virginia next week were pretty damn accurate, I'm surprised. 

I can also promise you this will happen. HHH will have planned the whole thing the entire time and he (maybe with Steph) will turn 'evil' and trying to take over the company and kicking the old man to the curb.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JDman said:


> Those local commercials advertising Triple H at for RAW in Hampton, Virginia next week were pretty damn accurate, I'm surprised.
> 
> I can also promise you this will happen. HHH will have planned the whole thing the entire time and he (maybe with Steph) will turn 'evil' and trying to take over the company and kicking the old man to the curb.


That's my prediction too.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I wonder what this means for the CM Punk angle or is Punk just keep that title in the frig for the next 6 months.


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> HO. LY. SHIT!
> 
> Vince's acting is top notch.


He probably wasn't acting, this was probably his own idea for his write off, after the whole Benoit/Exploding Limo debacle.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

The way he looked back at Vince when he was at the top of the stage looked...evil...

I think we have good times ahead folks. Evil Trips takin' over!


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

It's burying time


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Im surprised CM Punk is still on the roster. 

I loved how Cena even acknowledged he would possibly even go to TNA, "BROTHER!!" :lmao

And just a thought, since Vince is no longer in charge, does that mean the tournament is invalid since he created it?


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

There's no doubt in my mind, that backstage Vince is still pulling the strings. It's a good storyline though. I agree about the first 2 hours. I can't belive Truth had to job to Mysterio again.


----------



## NewZealandfan (Jul 11, 2011)

i would comment but im to busy marking out like a school boy right now


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JDman said:


> Those local commercials advertising Triple H at for RAW in Hampton, Virginia next week were pretty damn accurate, I'm surprised.
> 
> I can also promise you this will happen. HHH will have planned the whole thing the entire time and he (maybe with Steph) will turn 'evil' and trying to take over the company and kicking the old man to the curb.


And you should expect this sometime down the road: a babyface Punk feuding with HHH and Steph. His epic worked shoot promo really set this up.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Triple H to face CM Punk, i'm calling it!!!!


----------



## PraetorianGuard (Jun 13, 2005)

Anyone else where the whole ROH theory could play out here with Vince recruiting them to take back his company?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Doofus son in law, eh?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

omg.

new era, I think.

Triple H, John Cena, CM Punk.

Triple H in full on bastard heel mode and Cena/Punk as this generations Stone Cold/The Rock opposing him.

omg.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And you should expect this sometime down the road: a babyface Punk feuding with HHH and Steph. His epic worked shoot promo really set this up.


Yeah, I didn't mean now or anything...but I can promise you the evil Trips will be running the show. The way he looked back to the ring looked odd.

I can see him coming out ... possibly next week to turn heel and make it seem as if they were trying to get rid of Vince for awhile now.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Vince said in a recent real life interview that he's not stepping down anytime soon, so despite all the stuff people are saying about this being legit is BS IMO. It's probably a way of developing HHH as a corporate character on TV and moving him away from being a wrestler, before the Punk stuff Vince hadn't been on much anyways.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

So this is all a build for a Mcmahon HHH on screen handover, if CM Punk is really gone it was worked in superbly, but of course somewhere along the way a new contract has been sorted and he was kept off tv this week because it would deflect from the big reveal at the end of raw tonight, interesting how they work in Punk (if he returns soon) Cena, Mysterio and Miz with the WWE Title, also with ADR annoyingly floating around the scene too, lots of contenders although everyone justs wants to see the main man of the moment CM Punk right now.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmm, overall this was a weird mediocre Raw that was saved by a good cliffhanger ending.
Yes, that's right. Let's not pretend that this show was awesome just because there was a nice twist at the end. Other than the Mysterio/Truth match, everything else I caught was pretty boring. 

The transition from the hot crowd in Chicago to the 'meh' crowd in GB didn't help either, but
I guess they were waiting around for Punk and his absence/lame start to the show didn't help either. 

I dug Cena being serious and making a worked shoot threat about going to TNA, and with the lack of star power on the show, having HHH show up as actually useful.
This is a logical way for Punk to get back into the couple after a couple of weeks, but I still contend that idea of the tournament screwed up the storyline until the end of the show because it reduced Punk's insubordination into a nuisance that could be ignored instead of treating it like a big deal it should be ( and felt like last nignt ).

I suppose injecting HHH into the angle will change that. Perhaps he voids the tournament and either orders Cena to find Punk wherever he is and take the title back, or he challenge Punk to come back and defend the title because running off with it is a 'cowardly' or something. Either way, at least this keeps up speculation about the storyline.
Hopefully HHH doesn't pull a Vince and make this angle about himself instead of Punk and Cena, but who knows.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Vince's crying was pretty damn good. Obviously this is to have him off of WWE tv and I can't wait to see where they go with Triple H at the helm on TV. Vince is not going anywhere behind the scenes though.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is complete brilliance!
The nice little TNA reference was hilarious as well:lmao


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Medic said:


> It's burying time


this


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

The ending wasn't expected and very well done. I don't know why so many people are hating on it. Although Cena does need a break the whole firing thing would not have been believable after how things went down last time.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The amount of times I've seen this on my computer screen in the past two nights...

Oh, and if you're bitching about this storyline right now, please go fuck yourself.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe Vince said WWF on purpose, just to cause Trips some Legal issues on his first week in charge :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Given that TNA seems to end up employing pretty much everyone that WWE releases, I'm calling it now....

Vince McMahon to TNA.....


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Why would Cena mention TNA? Little kid: "Oh there' s other wrestling shows? Hmm I'll check that out"


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

In an ironic twist, down the line, Vince will bring back Punk along with any army of ROH guys to oppose the evil regime of HHH.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Great job tonight. Solid work from all involved. So Vince has booked his on-screen retirement, eh?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Just went back to the recording on my DVR, and when Vince first came out and accidentally said WWF, you could cleary see Lawler and Cole in the background instantly look at each other like "What the fuck?", after which Cole was just smiling and shaking his head. LMFAO!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

DeeCee said:


> omg.
> 
> new era, I think.
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> The amount of times I've seen this on my computer screen in the past two nights...


Same here wtf is going on


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The ending was just too slow for me. Just dragged and dragged. He could have gotten to the point quicker but no. Kept taking board members and meetings and urgency had blah blah blah. Could have been short and sweet. But you know the E build the drama...


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Pretty interesting way to end the show I must say...


----------



## dadadad (Dec 5, 2004)

Regardless if it was worked or not Vince would still have a say in the action due to the fact that his son in law is taking over.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

very good ending


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Same here wtf is going on


Newbie. Usually when something big happens the forum crashes.

Recent examples is the ending segment tonight, Punk winning last night, The Rock returning, The Miz cashing in on Orton, the debut of the Nexus, Christian winning the WHC title for the first time, etc.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

guardplay320 said:


> In an ironic twist, down the line, Vince will bring back Punk along with any army of ROH guys to oppose the evil regime of HHH.


ohhh i like how you think
injecting the wwe with venom any one?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

jacobdaniel said:


> Just went back to the recording on my DVR, and when Vince first came out and accidentally said WWF, you could cleary see Lawler and Cole in the background instantly look at each other like "What the fuck?", after which Cole was just smiling and shaking his head. LMFAO!!


Yeah I saw that!

lol

I too Vince miss the Federation ;-)


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

What a way to limp to a big finale. They really should have brought in big name Smackdown guys, to flesh out that shitty tournament.

Anyway, this was just posted on the ROH board...



ROHForum.com said:


> WWE now own ROH and this Sinclair Broadcast Group thing is just a smokescreen.
> 
> It's all part of WWE's plan to create The WWE Network. They secretly bought SBG out and then in turn acquired wrestling content for the, soon to be, WWE Network.
> 
> Punk will be defending the WWE title in ROH to make sure that the project goes off with a bang.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What a raw, lots of wrestling and a solid ending.. wonder what this means from here on out.

Fucking WWE is killing shit right now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Same here wtf is going on


Awesomeness is what's going on!
All of this has pretty much been an IWC dream for the past two nights!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The ending was great the crying was to much though this is a damn scripted show and Vince had to cry god damn it. HHH is the new man on TV next week Steph is gonna return i can feel this one it just feels so right


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

ToxieDogg said:


> Given that TNA seems to end up employing pretty much everyone that WWE releases, I'm calling it now....
> 
> Vince McMahon to TNA.....


Vince McMahon would add something fresh to their main event scene.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't believe I'll be there next week, the atmosphere will be simply...amazing.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you think they intentionally made a bad show, to make it seem Vince is out of touch?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I marked the fucked out when I heard 'Time to play The Game'. This is what wrestling is all about. Great follow up from MITB. It's going to be jokes when HHH turns into a evil boss. Roll on next week already. Oh and I loved that lil TNA reference from Cena 'brother'.


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Newbie. Usually when something big happens the forum crashes.
> 
> Recent examples is the ending segment tonight, Punk winning last night, The Rock returning, The Miz cashing in on Orton, the debut of the Nexus, Christian winning the WHC title for the first time, etc.


You forgot Ricardo Rodriguez returning :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What a way to limp to a big finale. They really should have brought in big name Smackdown guys, to flesh out that shitty tournament.
> 
> Anyway, this was just posted on the ROH board...


:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Why would Cena mention TNA? Little kid: "Oh there' s other wrestling shows? Hmm I'll check that out"


Not like he actually said TNA,Kids will be clue-less on what he meant and even IF someone ends up checking them out.....They may not like what they see and just stay even more loyal to WWE!!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

They should start calling him Paul Levesque.. lol


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Medic said:


> Vince McMahon would add something fresh to their main event scene.


I'd love for Vince to go to TNA. Hell this would be genius. Vince and Punk to TNA. Let's start another wrestling war!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vince must love writing himself into humiliating situations on TV. For the past five years every summer he's been humiliated DX, Limo Explosion, Stage Collapse, Trump buying his company, Nexus, and now Triple H replacing him.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Same here wtf is going on


That's just what happens when wrestling finally pulls through. If this were the Attitude Era right now this board would crash every week if not every day.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I would have love for HHH to have gone out there and fire Vince with no remorse
Trips needs to the evil corporate heel now....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What a way to limp to a big finale. They really should have brought in big name Smackdown guys, to flesh out that shitty tournament.
> 
> Anyway, this was just posted on the ROH board...


Don't know if I believe it but if it's true:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope they use HHH's choked up "I love you, Pops" in his eventual Hall of Fame reel.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

that roh shit would be cool if it happens.....i expect it will.

be funny if punk faced cena in the hammerstein roh ppv, in 1 night roh would become bigger than tna


----------



## PraetorianGuard (Jun 13, 2005)

If the ROH thing is true, it could make for some really good television.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> Not like he actually said TNA,Kids will be clue-less on what he meant and even IF someone ends up checking them out.....They may not like what they see and just stay even more loyal to WWE!!


It may also need to be mentioned that Directv subscribers may have found out about TNA last year when they went to Monday nights. Coincidentally, Spike and USA are channels 241 and 242 respectively so during that time Impact would show up above Raw on the Directv guides.

Just saying.......


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> I would have love for HHH to have gone out there and fire Vince with no remorse
> Trips needs to the evil corporate heel now....


Trust me, he is turning into the evil genius pretty damn soon.

Did you see the way he looked back at Vince in the ring while he was by the titontron? That told the whole story to come in his eyes.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What a way to limp to a big finale. They really should have brought in big name Smackdown guys, to flesh out that shitty tournament.
> 
> Anyway, this was just posted on the ROH board...


Doubt that is true.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Final Analysis: Despite some personal disappointment in some of the match results and the postponing of the finals to determine the new WWE Champion, this was still a very, very good episode of Raw. Lots of wrestling, a strong focus, and even the final segment managed to replace any frustration on not delivering the title match with a surprising and intriguing twist to this story. Also, to all of my fellow 411 people: I totally called Triple H returning (although not in this capacity). Not sure if this was what I wanted after last night exactly, but I'm pretty happy with it nonetheless.

Verdict: 8.0 

411 mania


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

that ROH thing is totally false for sure 

anyways, triple h vs. cm punk will happen, can't wait!! cm punk will likely job though lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What a way to limp to a big finale. They really should have brought in big name Smackdown guys, to flesh out that shitty tournament.
> 
> Anyway, this was just posted on the ROH board...


I'd like to mark, but I don't have a lot of jizz left in me after the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol no way in hell is that ROH thing true.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What a way to limp to a big finale. They really should have brought in big name Smackdown guys, to flesh out that shitty tournament.
> 
> Anyway, this was just posted on the ROH board...


:faint: Well, this remind me of the rumor that Vince bought ECW


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

To the people dreaming of an ROH 'invasion'. How ridiculous of an idea is that? Vince gets the boot, so he returns with a bunch of 5"3, 205 pound spot-monkeys that make five hundred quid a week to destroy his own company. Never gonna happen. 

For the record, ROH is a great promotion but my God it is such a different thing to TNA and WWE that I cannot stress it enough. Only a handful of their guys would look at home on WWE television, and even then they'd probably be buried into mediocrity. I for one enjoy the variety of being able to watch the 'global juggernaut' (read: circus) that is the WWE, and great wrestling matches in ROH when I can catch them. I really can't see anything more than a small working agreement between the two promotions ever being the case, and even that would be a huge push seeing as the 'E have been distancing themselves from wrestling and branding their product as pure entertainment in recent years.


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

oh wait punk comes back now because what he hates has left, so hes willing to give the game a chance...a pretty bland end to the story


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What a way to limp to a big finale. They really should have brought in big name Smackdown guys, to flesh out that shitty tournament.
> 
> Anyway, this was just posted on the ROH board...


That is not true you have made that up yourself. If I put the quote in google I should get a direct link to the thread. :sad:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

coleminer1 said:


> YES!
> 
> It pisses me off so much.


Me too.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

The ROH invasion idea/thing is a joke, no offense but that's the dumbest idea i've heard that would really kill the whole angle. And plus Punk looks great being solo, he doesn't need some "nobodys" hanging around him. Remember last time Punk was in a group? Yeah that didn't end well.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

shaunwwe said:


> That is not true you have made that up yourself. If I put the quote in google I should get a direct link to the thread. :sad:




http://rohforum.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=a9kkvv9iumh6fa46rjsrlvsrl3&topic=3893.450


Here you go


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

fergality said:


> To the people dreaming of an ROH 'invasion'. How ridiculous of an idea is that? Vince gets the boot, so he returns with a bunch of 5"3, 205 pound spot-monkeys that make five hundred quid a week to destroy his own company. Never gonna happen.
> 
> For the record, ROH is a great promotion but my God it is such a different thing to TNA and WWE that I cannot stress it enough. Only a handful of their guys would look at home on WWE television, and even then they'd probably be buried into mediocrity. I for one enjoy the variety of being able to watch the 'global juggernaut' (read: circus) that is the WWE, and great wrestling matches in ROH when I can catch them. I really can't see anything more than a small working agreement between the two promotions ever being the case, and even that would be a huge push seeing as the 'E have been distancing themselves from wrestling and branding their product as pure entertainment in recent years.


What the hell is a quid?


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

Punk speaks sense. What did his promo say? The company will eventually fall into the hands of his idiotic daughter and his doofus son. How long till Stephanie is in on this?


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Ravensmash said:


> http://rohforum.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=a9kkvv9iumh6fa46rjsrlvsrl3&topic=3893.450
> 
> 
> Here you go


you expect a quote from a forum to be a legit source? :lmao


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

Ravensmash said:


> http://rohforum.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=a9kkvv9iumh6fa46rjsrlvsrl3&topic=3893.450
> 
> 
> Here you go


I stand corrected. fpalm

I will admit I was wrong. But it still could be lies.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

LOL, so some random guy just makes a post like that, and its true? ROH Forum is just like WF, full of wrestling fans, not insiders.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> LOL, so some random guy just makes a post like that, and its true? ROH Forum is just like WF, full of wrestling fans, not insiders.


exactly. and people think the ROH thing is legit cuz someone makes it up on a forum lol

anyways, good raw, lots of wrestling!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I actually thought there was an actual source saying that.

Now that shit is rubbish.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> What the hell is a quid?


LOL is what us English call money ie pounds in slang.


----------



## h3llbent (Jun 16, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> What a way to limp to a big finale. They really should have brought in big name Smackdown guys, to flesh out that shitty tournament.
> 
> Anyway, this was just posted on the ROH board...



Dude, why are you posting shit that someone, who obviously doesn't know jack shit about mergers, says?

If WWE bought out SBC, for one, the first people to find out would be WWE's investors. It would be major fucking financial news. It would be on constant loop on CNBC for three days. You don't buy companies in real life the same way they do in angles. This is insane.

Next, if SBC announced they had acquired ROH, and yet hadn't, THEY WOULD BE BREAKING THE LAW.

You're not allowed to lie to your investors. That's FRAUD.

I hate it when fanboys start floating their grand theories about what's going to happen next. I saw a post on the TNA forum the other day saying Punk and Cena were both going to TNA.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Never claimed it to be true, it was claimed that the quote was made up by a user on this forum right here.


I don't even know ROH, I'm just supplying the source


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, Shirley never said he believed it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought Raw sucked heavily tonight. I foolishly hoped that Punk would make an appearance and that the drama from last night would carry over.

Instead, we get a pile of boring matches and Vince crying.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

LadyHotrod said:


> I thought Raw sucked heavily tonight. I foolishly hoped that Punk would make an appearance and that the drama from last night would carry over.
> 
> Instead, we get a pile of boring matches and Vince crying.


Um...and Triple H? HHH is the fucking man. Period.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't wait for Triple H vs CM Punk. If Triple H wins, this place is going to riot lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a great ending to Raw. The show sucked, but the ending was great. Never seen it coming. 


LadyHotrod said:


> I thought Raw sucked heavily tonight. I foolishly hoped that Punk would make an appearance and that the drama from last night would carry over.
> 
> Instead, we get a pile of boring matches and Vince crying.


Hey darling. How have you been?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Not bad, you?



JDman said:


> Um...and Triple H? HHH is the fucking man. Period.


Sorry, my vagina doesn't get wet over Triple H.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That RoH thing is really making me pause... it sounds unbelievable but then you look at Punk's promos, some things happening with RoH talent, and the overall desire for a WWE network and it oddly all clicks. I'm not sure if this would be good or bad if it turns out to be real..... this night is fucking with my mind o.0


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

Some fans just can't be pleased. With the results from last night and then no crap just solid matches all the way through tonight with a big ending like that? People are going to be wondering all week again for the third Raw in a row now..how long is it since that happened? Come on, just give the angle a fuckin chance at least.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

LadyHotrod said:


> Not bad, you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my vagina doesn't get wet over Triple H.


Mine did.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

fergality said:


> To the people dreaming of an ROH 'invasion'. How ridiculous of an idea is that? Vince gets the boot, so he returns with a bunch of 5"3, 205 pound spot-monkeys that make five hundred quid a week to destroy his own company. Never gonna happen.


Guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan? Two guys who got the biggest pushes of their lives last night? Coincidence?



buffalochipster said:


> LOL, so some random guy just makes a post like that, and its true? ROH Forum is just like WF, full of wrestling fans, not insiders.


King of Honor is an un-named ROH wrestler btw. He's been posting strange conspiracy theories on there for a while now. Everyone thought it was leading to an ROH angle of some sort. It's reminiscent of the Age of the Fall stuff a few years back.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit Vince came out during a commercial break and yelled at the crowd for being so dead during Del Rio's mic time...LMAO!

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ial_CM_Punk_Update_WWE_Champion_Trending.html

Zelda Root sent word that during the commercial break for the Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio match on tonight's RAW, Vince McMahon came out and yelled at the crowd for being so dead. Vince was in character but it was noted that he may have been legitimately upset at the subdued atmosphere in the building.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

LadyHotrod said:


> Not bad, you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my vagina doesn't get wet over Triple H.


Its cuz you're really a man. :flip


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyHotrod said:


> Not bad, you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my vagina doesn't get wet over Triple H.


That's good. I've been ok. 

I'm sure his nose could do things most men's tongues couldn't do. O LAME HHH JOKE.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

to me raw completely sucked tonight asides from the HHH/VKM/Cena thing. the matches were too boring and predictable and only 8 people had matches (asides from whatever they are calling the diva thing. it was just a very boring night aand it sucked even more that either the miz or mysterio will be champ and we have to wait until next week. it was just a very boring night for raw until the last 15 minutes


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> That RoH thing is really making me pause... *it sounds unbelievable* but then you look at Punk's promos, some things happening with RoH talent, and the overall desire for a WWE network and it oddly all clicks. I'm not sure if this would be good or bad if it turns out to be real..... this night is fucking with my mind o.0


because it is. the person who posted it here believed that somebody's storyling idea was "legit" fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Guys like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan? Two guys who got the biggest pushes of their lives last night? Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> King of Honor is an un-named ROH wrestler btw. He's been posting strange conspiracy theories on there for a while now. Everyone thought it was leading to an ROH angle of some sort. It's reminiscent of the Age of the Fall stuff a few years back.


Wait... he's what?! Fuck... I can see this angle being huge if this actually happens. It would be something that would make everyone do a double take and wonder what the fuck just happened.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Its cuz you're really a man. :flip


Nah. Plenty of people know I am a woman. Thanks =)



Headliner said:


> That's good. I've been ok.
> 
> I'm sure his nose could do things most men's tongues couldn't do. O LAME HHH JOKE.



lolololololol


Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike Triple H, just grew bored of him.

I was hoping Stephanie would come out.


----------



## DDTXUW (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought it was a solid RAW. We got a wrestling program...no guest hosts, no 20 minute promos written by failed soap writers. We had a tournament for the WWE title, which is currently held by a guy no longer with the WWE. It was the logical next step. They had the US champion, plus 7 of the 8 MitB contenders (sorry Evan!), which logic says ARE the top eight contenders for the title. The end was excellent. You couldn't do Mr. McMahon vs Punk...it's been done. You needed a reason to elevate HHH into that role. Now you have a new power. We still don't know where this leaves Punk, his status with WWE...all we know is Cena isn't fired, and Trips is the new boss. 

Was it as epic as last night...of course not. For one, it's in Green Bay. We all know Chicago >>>> GB.  It also would have been silly for the guy who said he was walking to show up the next night. If Punk has been anything in this angle, he's been a guy who keeps his promises. He said he'd walk out, and for at least one week...he did. I'm exited for RAW next week...just to see what's next.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

fergality said:


> Some fans just can't be pleased. With the results from last night and then no crap just solid matches all the way through tonight with a big ending like that? People are going to be wondering all week again for the third Raw in a row now..how long is it since that happened? Come on, just give the angle a fuckin chance at least.


Exactly! No patience.
They're putting together some of the most brilliant stuff, and people are being patient with it.
WWE didn't have to make such an amazing storyline, they weren't going out of business at anytime, weren't in desperate need of fans, not in need of money, etc. etc. but they've finally decided to give the fans what they've been craving! I'm pumped for this whole thing to unfold. 
THIS is absolute history!


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> That RoH thing is really making me pause... it sounds unbelievable but then you look at Punk's promos, some things happening with RoH talent, and the overall desire for a WWE network and it oddly all clicks. I'm not sure if this would be good or bad if it turns out to be real..... this night is fucking with my mind o.0


Come on, if WWE was pushing a Network and/or an angle with ROH exposure then Cabana wouldn't have been referred to as a 'fan' last night. More of a deal would have been made of him and Steel at ringside. For one, then there's so many other reasons why that situation is incredibly difficult to believe that it would be foolish to try to list them off here! It was just some dude on a forum with no referencing whatsoever. Don't know how I'd feel about it if it did come to fruition!


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

definetly anyone who tells me that that tournament was entertaining needs to load up a gun and shoot themselves....awful stuff


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

excellent raw the tournament was okay was hoping to see the finale divas was boring as usual Cena Vince and Triple H segment was awesome that is all


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

LadyHotrod said:


> I thought Raw sucked heavily tonight. I foolishly hoped that Punk would make an appearance and that the drama from last night would carry over.
> 
> Instead, we get a pile of boring matches and Vince crying.


Feisty as always I see. haha


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

LadyHotrod said:


> Nah. Plenty of people know I am a woman. Thanks =)


Sorry, your username confused me. Lady and Rod in the same name? I got lost.


----------



## shaunwwe (Feb 21, 2011)

Vince and WWE will want to tie up a contract deal with Punk soon. It has already been reported that in the real unkayfabe contract talks he wants Colt Cabana offered a contract with the WWE. What else would he want? What else would they be willing to give him? Arguably he is the biggest thing in WWE today maybe wrestling in general after these recent promos. He has turned heads throughout the WWE with these recent promos and he has revived the life of the company which seemed to be going in a dull and dreary direction. (ADR winning every massive opportunity but never winning the title)


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ROH will be a good for Saturday afternoon 6pm to 8pm on the WWE Network


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

After Trips cried and said "Pops, I love you". Steph should of came out in full bitch mode 1999 style with Triple H's shovel to bury Vince McMahon. Celebration and instant rebirth of the McMahon-Helmsley regime.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

clarky griswald said:


> because it is. the person who posted it here believed that somebody's storyling idea was "legit" fpalm


And no one thought Vince would buy WCW, so I'm not discounting at all right now. There are enough correlations right now to stop and make you wonder. I'm not saying it is or isn't true, but it matches up with some of the stuff happening right now. And really, Punk manages to leave with teh WWE title on the eve of RoH getting back on TV? Is it so unbelievable to think something major is happening before our eyes?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to say, that diva match did drag on..


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

no big men tonight, bad raw.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Headliner said:


> After Trips cried and said "Pops, I love you". Steph should of came out in full bitch mode 1999 style with Triple H's shovel to bury Vince McMahon. Celebration and instant rebirth of the McMahon-Helmsley regime.


It will happen, don't worry.

Evil Trips running the show is guaranteed. The look in his eyes as he stopped on top of the stage told the story to come.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I like Triple H, but that shit was gay.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

RockCold said:


> I have to say, that diva match did drag on..


There was a Diva's match? I must have blinked.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Something tells me that Triple H will do something with Punk to make him (HHH) look like a gigantic hero.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

dreammaster said:


> excellent raw the tournament was okay was hoping to see the finale divas was boring as usual Cena Vince and Triple H segment was awesome that is all


join date: August 2004
Posts: 1


MIND=BLOWN


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

scrilla said:


> I like Triple H, but that shit was gay.


How dare grown men show emotion


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

dreammaster said:


> excellent raw the tournament was okay was hoping to see the finale divas was boring as usual Cena Vince and Triple H segment was awesome that is all


WHOAH!!! OH MY GOSH!!!  Your first post in SEVEN Years!!!!!

Someone give this guy a green REP! lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This storyline just went from huge to I-don't-know-what-the-fuck level. I didn't hate Raw, but the obvious point of it was to kick this storyline into a different gear.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> And no one thought Vince would buy WCW, so I'm not discounting at all right now. There are enough correlations right now to stop and make you wonder. I'm not saying it is or isn't true, but it matches up with some of the stuff happening right now. And really, Punk manages to leave with teh WWE title on the eve of RoH getting back on TV? Is it so unbelievable to think something major is happening before our eyes?


It just so happens that ROH's first TV taping is in Chicago, the night before Summerslam.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

perro said:


> How dare grown men show emotion


Basically. Especially when one has a ponytail and the other is wearing a pink sport coat.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

lol I'm reading over some pages from earlier, people acutally think that Vince is stepping down for real :fpalm


----------



## AttitudeWrestleFan (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope Meltzer or somebody can clear this up, I just hope if this is true raw is better, edgier, fun, exciting like it used to be.

But it's probably going to be the same old Cena BORING PG BULLSH*T! I hope not though..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

With the storyline of Vince getting sacked it takes the light off CM Punk actually walking out WWE Champion. 

Clearly they are now burying the storyline to create a new WWE championship as we are probably looking at either a Cena/Miz title match or Del Rio Vs Mysterio at Summerslam. 

Punk is gone, and the belt's on ice (ref: Fridge picture). I would love to see some video of Vince yelling at the crowd because they were dead that happened off-air.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Wait, so you guys think Punk is truly gone? No way. I doubt this.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Nabz™ said:


> lol I'm reading over some pages from earlier, people acutally think that Vince is stepping down for real :fpalm


IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL at people thinking Vince is stepping down for real.

The only way Vince will step down is if he gets really sick where he can't run the company anymore and is forced to retire or his death.


----------



## AttitudeWrestleFan (Jul 19, 2011)

Nabz™ said:


> lol I'm reading over some pages from earlier, people acutally think that Vince is stepping down for real :fpalm


Wait so Vince is not actually done?

Well fuck this boring old PG bullsh*t, this company is in the shitter and ratings are going down and down.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

"I'll go on another television show and keep doing what I do, brother!"

I literally stopped breathing.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Sykova said:


> "I'll go on another television show and keep doing what I do, brother!"
> 
> I literally stopped breathing.


Right at that moment, Hogan's dick grew half an inch.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> The only way Vince will step down is if he gets really sick where he can't run the company anymore and is forced to retire or his death.












hopefully


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You know WWE is doing their job when pretty much half the IWC thinks Vince has actually stepped down, and that Punk is actually leaving.:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hogan (if it's possible), jizzed in his pants when he heard Cena reference TNA.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I'm going to be very patient and avoid delving into speculation to much about this as it unfolds, I want to enjoy it as it all happens without working myself up.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

AttitudeWrestleFan said:


> Wait so Vince is not actually done?
> 
> Well fuck this boring old PG bullsh*t, this company is in the shitter and ratings are going down and down.


It's storyline, man you actually think he will step down. There just mixing up the story to make it more exciting with twists and turns.


I just keep imagining the crowd reaction when CM Punk returns when ever that happens.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> Vince must love writing himself into humiliating situations on TV. For the past five years every summer he's been humiliated DX, Limo Explosion, Stage Collapse, Trump buying his company, Nexus, and now Triple H replacing him.


What's humiliating about a limo blowing up?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

scrilla said:


> I like Triple H, but that shit was gay.


You have to look at it from a different perspective SCRILLZ. He buried the owner of the fucking company in a completely different way than he's buried people in the past. In the past it's been vicious, emotionless burials. This time it was emotional, making the opponent cry, while placing the dirt over the body in a very slow and depressed manner.

The work of a genius.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

AttitudeWrestleFan said:


> Wait so Vince is not actually done?
> 
> Well fuck this boring old PG bullsh*t, this company is in the shitter and ratings are going down and down.


LOL. It was PG for some of your precious Attitude Era.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Hogan (if it's possible), jizzed in his pants when he heard Cena reference TNA.


When Hogan heard Cena say " I may go to another wrestling organization...Brother!" Hogan jizzed lol

On a side note, tonight was maybe a small message to everyone, to step it up and see what you can bring to Raw without Cena


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Not gonna lie, it was pretty awkward seeing Vince cry.


Whenever he tries to be an asshole, I am just going to picture the moment he cried. It just wont go away.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> You have to look at it from a different perspective SCRILLZ. He buried the owner of the fucking company in a completely different way than he's buried people in the past. In the past it's been vicious, emotionless burials. This time it was emotional, making the opponent cry, while placing the dirt over the body in a very slow and depressed manner.
> 
> The work of a genius.


Wow never thought of it like that. GLAAD you enlightened me bro.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> You know WWE is doing their job when pretty much half the IWC thinks Vince has actually stepped down, and that Punk is actually leaving.:lmao


WWE corporate sent out a memo to stockholders in an email that Vince McMahon is very much still the WWE chairman of the Board, just to clarify. I guess us stockholders are considered dumbasses and cannot tell the difference between storylines and reality. They did the same thing when the stage crashed down on him. 

Funny how HHH said he attended a board meeting, when he's not on the board.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Great ending. I hope this leads to Punk vs. HHH some day. Loved the TNA referance too. Hilarious!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

scrilla said:


> Wow never thought of it like that. GLAAD you enlightened me bro.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Might be the second greatest Triple H burial of all time under Booker T at Mania 19. I'm sure Book called him a NIG after that shit.


----------



## AG541 (Dec 10, 2008)

SP103 said:


> WWE corporate sent out a memo to stockholders in an email that Vince McMahon is very much still the WWE chairman of the Board, just to clarify. I guess us stockholders are considered dumbasses and cannot tell the difference between storylines and reality. They did the same thing when the stage crashed down on him.
> 
> Funny how HHH said he attended a board meeting, when he's not on the board.


In the business world, when the board meets and brings in a replacement for a current position... they mostly inform the new person they are using to replace the old one. So Trips being at the meeting and then filled in isn't that odd of a thing. They have to make it sound like a believable business deal.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

2 questions... 

1.) Will HHH be on as much as Teddy Long is on Smackdown?

2.) Is the Laptop GM dead?


Raw: Future Endeavors


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LariatSavage said:


> 2 questions...
> 
> 1.) Will HHH be on as much as Teddy Long is on Smackdown?
> 
> ...


1. I think HHH will be WAY more of a presence than Teddy. 

2. No, HHH isn't GM.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

LadyHotrod said:


> Right at that moment, Hogan's dick grew half an inch.


He had dreams of Cena join Immortal for one minute.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I figured out what this Raw was missing.

CM Punk 

Come back soon!


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

Nabz™ said:


> lol I'm reading over some pages from earlier, people acutally think that Vince is stepping down for real :fpalm


That is why he was crying right?


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Scott Mills said:


> I figured out what this Raw was missing.
> 
> CM Punk
> 
> Come back soon!


Thank you! I've been racking my brain ever since the show started wondering who was missing, I just couldn't put my finger on it.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

so with hhh in charge. expect wwe to be more edgy? sorta like vkm/scsa storyline.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> He had dreams of Cena join Immortal for one minute.


:lmao i can imagine him saying.."whoa brother, settle down, settle, cena is just cock teasing you"


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

doughboy123 said:


> so with hhh in charge. expect wwe to be more edgy? sorta like vkm/scsa storyline.


Because it's HHH? Yeah, the 08 DX revival was super edgy.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

I could see Triple H sledging the GM computer next week. I think it'd be great for him to start out as the current babyface he is and slowly start becoming evil and hell over months. Wrestlers could start hating work and complaining about the shitty treatment. Cena decides to go to Vince and convince him to take the company back. But they need help, ROH army!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Screw the "two man power trip", this is about to be "all about the game".


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Orange Juice Jones said:


> That is why he was crying right?


You do realize this is a man who has done just about everything to make us laugh, piss us off, throw countless amount of time and money at his product? I am sure he is capable of shedding a few tears for the benefit of the show. He will never fully let go of his product, but taking himself out of the spotlight can do a lot for changing the product without him always being held accountable.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PowerBombOnTheNeck said:


> You do realize this is a man who has done just about everything to make us laugh, piss us off, throw countless amount of time and money at his product? I am sure he is capable of shedding a few tears for the benefit of the show. He will never fully let go of his product, but taking himself out of the spotlight can do a lot for changing the product without him always being held accountable.


lulz


It was just funny for me personally because Vince can be the biggest asshole in the world and will fuck you over any which way he can so it was...different.....to see him be as weak as he was last night and cry...in a pink suit.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Screw the "two man power trip", this is about to be "all about the game".


And how you play it.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

LadyHotrod said:


> lulz
> 
> 
> It was just funny for me personally because Vince can be the biggest asshole in the world and will fuck you over any which way he can so it was...different.....to see him be as weak as he was last night and cry...in a pink suit.


Pink is legit. I have to say what happened to Vince being able to fire everyone? Fire the board! Hell he fired an entire audience once! How are they concerned with him now, but not when he was a nutjob a few years back? LOL


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SP103 said:


> WWE corporate sent out a memo to stockholders in an email that Vince McMahon is very much still the WWE chairman of the Board, just to clarify. I guess us stockholders are considered dumbasses and cannot tell the difference between storylines and reality. They did the same thing when the stage crashed down on him.
> 
> Funny how HHH said he attended a board meeting, when he's not on the board.


For the sake of kayfabe: Board meetings are not restricted to board members fyi. The board can choose who is in there with them.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pezley said:


> And how you play it.


All about control, and if you can take it [Which he did XD]


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was at the show tonight. Crowd was pretty lame. I could get absolutely nothing going in my section.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

clarky griswald said:


> :lmao i can imagine him saying.."whoa brother, settle down, settle, cena is just cock teasing you"


:lmao:lmao


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

shoulda been kofi vs truth in the finals

great raw though


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

I could have sworn I saw Cena bouncing up and down and giggling on his way back up the ramp.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

very good raw, lots of wrestling and it was pretty damn fun. 

Summerslam
ADR vs Rey 

and rey ain't the champion


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Moonlight said:


> I could have sworn I saw Cena bouncing up and down and giggling on his way back up the ramp.


He was lol, i seen it.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Just like I predicted tonight was about Vince (trying) to fire Cena and a championship tourney. Definitely didn't see Trips or anyone replacing Vince though. Great twist. Next week a WWE championship match, plus Trips first week as chairman. WWE is keeping up the momentum which is rare but very nice. 3 more weeks until Summer Slam. Hopefully the story keeps up til then.


BTW lol at the memo about Vince still being Chairman.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I was at the show tonight. Crowd was pretty lame. I could get absolutely nothing going in my section.


That's a bummer for sure. I hate crowds like that...
West Coast Raw Review


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Just like I predicted tonight was about Vince (trying) to fire Cena and a championship tourney. Definitely didn't see Trips or anyone replacing Vince though. Great twist. Next week a WWE championship match, plus Trips first week as chairman. WWE is keeping up the momentum which is rare but very nice. 3 more weeks until Summer Slam. Hopefully the story keeps up til then.
> 
> 
> BTW lol at the memo about Vince still being Chairman.


LOL could you imagine, Vince wakes up tomorrow, checks his stocks, and WWE plummets!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nice Raw tonight. Great twist on the new storyline with Triple H now replacing McMahon (whether real or not) and some nice ring action for a change on Raw. And I know some people have or will downplay this, but Cena delivered a nice promo. He always operates best when having the more serious type attitude than delivering corny jokes the writers feed him. Excellent show all around IMO and cant wait to see what happens with Mr. McMahon/Triple H/Cena/CM Punk/the WWE Title.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, after the amazing Money in the Bank PPV, I was expecting big things from this RAW and it turned out.....okay. Not as exciting as I hoped but it was ok. I'm assuming the tournament final match is still going to happen next week? The ending twist was not expected though. The WWE has used real life situations lately and turned them into angles. I'm shocked at these developments. With Triple H now taking over as the CEO, this will be fresh to see on RAW. I'm sure Triple H is going to negotiate with Punk and have him back with the WWE Title. So many possibilities from here on out. By the way, Cena's speech was pretty good. That sounded real and genuine from the heart. Kudos to Cena, I'm sure he has gotten a lot of the crowd's support back from these two nights.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

2nd time in 2 nights i MARKED THE F*CK OUT!!!!!! When triple h's music hit, i literally went "THE F*CK!?!?!?!?!" AWESOME ending! WWE is truly giving everything with this EPIC storyline


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

they should keep punk off completely until after SS atleast but there's no way they will. not big on hhh/punk as i don't think hhh will be good playing the vince role and after WM25 you can't have any faith he will lay down for punk at this point with the way wwe books these things.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not very excited at the prospect of Cena-Miz or Rey-ADR for Summerslam, to be honest.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I think there will be a triple threat match next week:Miz vs Rey vs Cena.
Also prepare to see Waltman and Nash back in some kind of capacity now that Big Nose is in charge.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

how long was cena gone last time he was fired? just curious


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

clarky griswald said:


> how long was cena gone last time he was fired? just curious


10 or 20 minutes?


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Can HHH rule out Rey vs Miz too? Since Vince and his decisions are invalid.


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> 10 or 20 minutes?


are you serious? 

ok then if that's true, the whole "fire" cena thing should stop now, it's getting ridiculous :no:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

clarky griswald said:


> are you serious?
> 
> ok then if that's true, the whole "fire" cena thing should stop now, it's getting ridiculous :no:


Not to the #SaveCena folks on Twitter. It's still real to them, dammit!


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Not to the #SaveCena folks on Twitter. It's still real to them, dammit!


But Triple H already saved Cena on Raw lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, that was an ending I certainly wasn't expecting. After 16 years, Triple H succeeded in his evil plot to take over the WWE. Congrats!

- Vic


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh snap, now I gotta wait a whole week for the next RAW. Shit is getting good.


----------



## TheGreatErnest (Jun 28, 2011)

This Raw is a proof that the WWE has absolutely nothing to offer withought CM punk.
I almost fell a sleep watching this one.I mean untill the final segment, untill Triple H came out it was pure crap, and you can't say that the show was ok just because of 5 good minutes.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really good ending. looking forward to seeing where they take this, thought the rest of the show was ok, in my opinion they should have had the final and have Miz win playing up to the whole knee injury and then had Del Rio cash in. Would've created instant heat on Del Rio and would've turned Miz which I think they are slowing edging towards


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Got to say that today's show is mildly entertaining... but it is probably a transition phase to the build up for the following shows and Summerslam.

Not exciting but intriguing (future).


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry to disagree with some, but this Raw was a mess. The entire reason Vince was trying to get CM Punk to sign a new contract, was going to fire John Cena, and tried to screw-job Punk in the match on Sunday was because *once Punk left with the WWE Championship, it was gone from the company...forever*.

Then at the next Raw, it focuses on a tournament for a belt which apparently now has been _vacated_, not taken away...which undermines the entire storyline of the past 4 weeks and one of the best PPVs in ages.

The early matches last night were pretty boring. It looked like the MITB guys were obviously tired. And we got no build up, given no reason why we should care who wins. Seems like only Truth and Miz had any spark about them.

I'm not one to bury Raws (in fact, I barely post complaints at all) but WWE really failed to capitalise on the momentum they had. Only the very last promo, which barely had any build up through the night, kept any hope alive that things can pick up again.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

A bit of a letdown BUT it was unfair to expect Punk there. They need to sell that thing. 

With Triple H in control it could mean he now makes an effort to sign CM Punk.

The only problem I have was that I couldnt really take the tournament seriously. You are kinda just waiting for something else to happen in the end.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Meanwhile in Chicago


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

The show sucked. The only thing that was interesting is the confirmation of CM Punk becoming a mega face. That was a casual crowd and they chanted CM Punk very loudly, and booed Cena.


----------



## Mr. Straight Edge (Jul 18, 2011)

DratVanity said:


> Sorry to disagree with some, but this Raw was a mess. The entire reason Vince was trying to get CM Punk to sign a new contract, was going to fire John Cena, and tried to screw-job Punk in the match on Sunday was because *once Punk left with the WWE Championship, it was gone from the company...forever*.
> 
> Then at the next Raw, it focuses on a tournament for a belt which apparently now has been _vacated_, not taken away...which undermines the entire storyline of the past 4 weeks and one of the best PPVs in ages.


It was a complete kop out, I thought. There should have been an atmosphere of crisis surrounding the show, as if the company was going to sink, but the dropped the ball until the last segment. Even then, there was no feeling of crisis about the fact the WWE title was gone (because apparently Punk is going to give it to Miz or Mysterio), it was more about Vince's business sense slipping.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Lackluster Raw imo, did like the ending a bit as there is actually something to look forward to now.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The ending left a lot of possibilities for the future. Which makes it a success imo. There are so many different roads they can take now. 

Of course if next weeks Raw ends up being exactly the same as always, well then its screwed up.
Punk will without a doubt be back soon enough but they might just wait until after SummerSlam. I hope they hint something in the upcoming weeks, that HHH wants the title back etc


----------



## Edge Rated R (Dec 13, 2010)

The show was average to say the least. All of the tournament matches were predictable. (at least i got all of them right). only the first 5 and last 20 minutes were interesting. I doubt hhh is gonna make any huge difference (its the writing team that makes the story, not hhh). hopefully punk will eventually come back


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW, interesting ending. I just was reminded though how much I hate the crowd considering the fantastic crowd from Sunday. Can we be in Chicago every week? (or at least cities that care...)

The next few weeks should be intriguing though.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Im really looking forward to the next month and a half leading up to SummerSlam. Granted this show was a snoozer compared to MITB, It still grabbed my attention. HHH coming aboard could be very very interesting. Im curious to see how the title picture fares after next week.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Really disappointed with Raw considering how hot the product was coming out of MITB. Glad they didn't have Punk on TV and that they got the Cena being fired issue resolved but the show was really weak and I wasn't a fan of the big angle at all. Angles around backstage management and owners often really irk me though, they're just really hard to buy into and care about.

Odd that they had Del Rio pinned by Kofi of all people and also had an injured Miz beat Riley and Kofi.*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

loved the ending promo, really great way to begin a new era in the WWE


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good show. Punk not being there sold the angle and I couldn't give a damn about Cena not being fired considering it was only gonna end one way anyway. 

We're getting big angles on the show again and that is what the show has been missing. Certainly never expected this to transition into HHH taking over on screen. The last segment was great and came across as very genuine. The tournament was fine, it was just a straight up tournament without any shenanigans, which there is nothing wrong with. It was just decent wrestling. 

So interested to see where they're gonna go with this next week so they've done their job.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

What a load of tosh though about the belt, Vince was shitting himself about Punk leaving with the title, how it couldn't happen etc and 1 night after he does, it is like he doesn't care because he is making a new WWE Championship and a tourny for it. Seems a bit stupid. So, when CM Punk comes back with his title, they may do champ v champ?

Ruined the whole "he left with the belt ohdeargod angle" for me, made it pointless


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

4hisdamnself said:


> Meanwhile in Chicago


That picture is beautiful...

... well except that belt needs to change.


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

fergality said:


> To the people dreaming of an ROH 'invasion'. How ridiculous of an idea is that? Vince gets the boot, so he returns with a bunch of 5"3, 205 pound spot-monkeys that make five hundred quid a week to destroy his own company. Never gonna happen.
> 
> For the record, ROH is a great promotion but my God it is such a different thing to TNA and WWE that I cannot stress it enough. Only a handful of their guys would look at home on WWE television, and even then they'd probably be buried into mediocrity. I for one enjoy the variety of being able to watch the 'global juggernaut' (read: circus) that is the WWE, and great wrestling matches in ROH when I can catch them. I really can't see anything more than a small working agreement between the two promotions ever being the case, and even that would be a huge push seeing as the 'E have been distancing themselves from wrestling and branding their product as pure entertainment in recent years.


top post, i can't really argue with any of that.

likewise, i have a lot of respect for ROH, and really appreciate their matches when i watch them, but "Vince gets the boot, so he returns with a bunch of 5"3, 205 pound spot-monkeys" did make me laugh.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't believe last night still. I can't believe the WWE right now, in a good way. I haven't been this excited (for more than 2 nights in a row) in many years. I love Tripls H has the head of the company now. (story I know). 

But that will give RAW more star power, which they desperately need right now as last night showed. 

Words can not describe how excited I am to be there in Hampton next week. I'm going to go nuts when I hear "DUNNNNN, TIME TO PLAY THE GAME...DUNN DUNNNN...TIME TO PLAAAYYY THE GGAAAAAMME"

*EDIT:* *Sign ideas for next week?
*
Pro: HHH, Ryder, Ziggler, Miz, Riley (to an extent), Punk, Truth.

Anti: Cena, Morrison, Rey, Kofi, Bore Rio


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I really want to see HHH heel turn.

I miss those old days, when he goes crazy with the sledge hammer.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree with those saying the ROH invasion would be a bit ridiculous. An invasion really only works if the crowd knows who the invaders are...


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

mr cricket said:


> I really want to see HHH heel turn.
> 
> I miss those old days, when he goes crazy with the sledge hammer.


I think HHH turning heel again will soon turn into a reality.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Time for me to point out the stupidity:

1) The Cena-saving divine intervention deus ex machinas are stupid. At least have him fired then have Triple H re-hire him again, even if its just next week. This RAW ending just retroactively removed any realistic consequences for the epic PPV ending.

2) Continuing the theme of removing any left-over drama from MITB, the championship tournament? Really? Really? REALLY!? Just Sunday night you had Vince going batshit about Punk walking out with that legacy but one night later it's "oh well we just design a new one, cya". Fuck whoever decided that. And if the championship, along with its legacy, were just going to be vacated when his contract expired leaving him with only the physical belt, why the big build of "he's walking out with our legacy" in the first place?

3) 7-on-7 Diva's match lasting all of one minute. Why exactly was that there? I'm pretty sure nobody but sex-depraved straight guys gave two shits about any of them and the entire match was pointless and just... yeah, it was just fucking retarded.

4) Actually... huh, there is no number 4. RAW wasn't actually THAT stupid. As such, I shall now begin to praise it:

1) Triple H and Vince. Apart from the aforementioned Cena-saving deus ex machina, that segment was awesome. The performances were great, it's good to see Triple H finally it that company role, and it was a swerve to say the least. No way could I have ever predicted that was going to happen.

2) Making the Miz look credible. They had him take out two people in one night with a busted knee. This is how you make your heels look like credible threats. Sure he was sneaky in the matches but heels should be. He was sneaky but he had a good showing, got clean pinfall victories and had the extra "doing this while injured" factor there too. It made him finally look like he's at least somewhat believable as an in-ring threat. Would have been nice if they'd shown him this way on the Wrestlemania build, but oh well.

3) The crowd. After Chicago, anywhere was going to look shitty by comparison but the crowd redeemed itself by two phrases: "na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye!" and "thank you Vince!" Those two chants made that segment so much better and I'd have been disappointed if the goodbye chant wasn't done.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

You know I just watched that last segment again and boy it gives me goosebumps.

Vince sold it so well and genuinely made it seem like he's ready and accepting of what's happening.

That's how he sold it on his face to me anyway.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Time for me to point out the stupidity:
> 
> 2) Continuing the theme of removing any left-over drama from MITB, the championship tournament? Really? Really? REALLY!? Just Sunday night you had Vince going batshit about Punk walking out with that legacy but one night later it's "oh well we just design a new one, cya". Fuck whoever decided that. And if the championship, along with its legacy, were just going to be vacated when his contract expired leaving him with only the physical belt, why the big build of "he's walking out with our legacy" in the first place?


To be completely honest, it's the most realistic 'kayfabe' response for Vince to do. He wanted the problem to go away quietly, and while he doesn't like it, crowning a new champion is the only way to keep things going. Of course, we all know that CM Punk won't stay away for good, and will probably come back and have a legitimate claim to being the 'real' champion. They could easily unify every title in this way too if they play their cards right, the 'new' WWE title, the real one, and the WHC.


----------



## xsinkorswim (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd actually love to see this be a change of character for HHH, Revert into his more serious, Evolution style role. Be an all "for the business" type on-screen character. This could lead to some good interviews with Punk where Punk is confronting HHH on 'being a corporate sell out' and how he used to be the cerebral assassin but now he's just a washed up wrestler. I think it could lead to some good segments making Punk out to be a total rebel anti-hero. I think it would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the dufus son in law is taking over. 

AWESOME


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a feeling that Cena might weasel his way into this title picture again when Mysterio vs Miz happens and Rey wins, Del Rio cashes in and wins, then Cena gets a match against Del Rio at Summerslam and wins.... Anyone feel a Rock appearance at Summerslam coming? 

Cant wait for Punk to get back, but HONESTLY... I think this was a cheap payoff. They're trying to make headlines with the whole Punk/Vince storyline and Punk is the only thing really making this work because next week, Cena will be reinstated(no point of that being in the match honestly against Punk cause we knew Cena wouldnt be off TV for more than a day lol), Del Rio will probably win the title after cashing in the briefcase. In a perfect world, Bryan would cash it in, win the belt and have Punk come back and then it's Bryan vs Punk for who's the real Champion. That would be some good ass TV


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

"I'm just gonna go on out and do it somewhere else, _brother_."

:0000000


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Sean "X-Pac" Waltman says on his Twitter page that the last five minutes of Raw was legit - that the WWE Board really did relieve Vince McMahon of his duties.

"The text he sent me today makes much more sense now," he wrote. "That was the real deal, that last 5 or however many minutes."

A few minutes earlier he wrote: "They should be careful that this doesn't really affect the stock price."

Keller's Analysis: Obviously what was presented on TV in and of itself was a storyline meant to add interest to WWE. Does it parallel real happenings, though, earlier today? That's what Waltman - who is close with Triple H in real life - seems to be indicating. It seems, as a publicly traded company, such a stock-altering announcement could not be presented as a part of an otherwise scripted show or with a scripted imitation of real life. Triple H is being groomed to take over should something happen to Vince McMahon, but McMahon recently stated that he's never retiring from his role as leader of WWE and they'll remove him from the headquarters in a bodybag and no sooner.

So did Waltman mean the last five minutes was the "real deal" in the sense that Hunter is eventually going to be appointed by the Board to take over for McMahon? Or did he mean that it already happened - and somehow it happened on TV in a skit before any formal announcement was made to stockholders.? He is right in observing that this type of thing can affect stock, scripted or not, and how Wall Street reacts to this type of fiction-confusing-real-life - as happened when Donald Trump "bought" WWE from Vince McMahon on TV - is going to be interesting to watch. It'll be even more fascinating if they took the "real life" removal of McMahon from power to live TV in the most dramatic fashion possible. That would explain McMahon's flowing tears. But I'm not buying it right now as anything but a TV storyline and therefore I'm assuming X-Pac meant his Twitter post to be interpreted differently than many see it, or he's jumping to conclusions or confused himself.

ADDENDUM: Triple H may be simply taking on more duties behind the scenes, stepping up his responsibilities and taking over more storyline oversight or company decision-making, while McMahon reminds with his current title. That, we know, has been somewhat of a possibility for a while and within the company seen as inevitable - that being that Triple H would be the heir to McMahon's power. That's one of the main reasons Shane McMahon left. So if this is an indication of a radical sudden increase in Triple H's power and Vince McMahon stepping back from day-to-day decision-making, that's news. If Waltman meant this is just reflecting that Triple H now is taking over some of the roles he has been groomed for, it's not earth-shattering, but still noteworthy.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

dan_marino said:


> I agree with those saying the ROH invasion would be a bit ridiculous. An invasion really only works if the crowd knows who the invaders are...


But in the past we've had ECW and even a NWA invasion...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Just make CM Punk return already...the show was weak whitout him.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

all in all... said:


> not sure what one has to do with the other...


Why fight in a ladder match for a contract to face the champion if the the very next night you can be in a tournament to be the champion?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Xapury said:


> Just make CM Punk return already...the show was weak whitout him.


Then it would make the entire storyline plot null and void.

Punk promised to win the title and then leave the WWE with the belt so him returning last night would have made him a liar.

Just be patient and watch the storyline unfold.

Too many fans with short attention spans these days.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JDman said:


> *EDIT:* *Sign ideas for next week?
> *
> Pro: HHH, Ryder, Ziggler, Miz, Riley (to an extent), Punk, Truth.
> 
> Anti: Cena, Morrison, Rey, Kofi, Bore Rio


HHH IS GOD.

That is all lol. No. How about, DOOFUS > PEPSI, Cena's still here?, Anyone CENA Punk?, HHH/Punk @ Mania 28 BOOK IT!

I don't know. If Morrison's going to be there a FUCK OFF sign would be great.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Xapury said:


> Just make CM Punk return already...the show was weak whitout him.


As much as I love Punk and have loved the past few weeks, it would be stupid for him to return so soon.

I'm intrigued to see where things go with this HHH angle. Obviously VKM hasn't made his last apearance, I'm just going to see what they do.

This could be a long build. Have patience.


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, the main event was one huge sob fest. smh.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lien said:


> This could be a long build. *Have patience.*


I cant,im still pumped for MITB LOL!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

What did you guys think of Kofi's short promo last night?






Starts at 1:18. It was short and nothing huge but he showed he was better than a lot of other guys on the roster. He was confident, well spoken, didn't stumble, and was charismatic. I hope we see more promo's from him.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Kofi got a huge pop...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, I was pleasantly surprised. His reactions had been getting quieter and quieter for months.


----------



## phan85 (Jul 14, 2011)

What an intriguing episode of Raw.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

They just killed all the momentum Punk built with '' i love you pa..'' what a shit ending.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Chingo Bling said:


> They just killed all the momentum Punk built with '' i love you pa..'' what a shit ending.


I dunno, it was soppy but it helped to give that personal, emotional edge to it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Why do you have an avatar of a turd eating a slice of pizza?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

I can see Vince aligning himself with Punk because he's the true WWE champion just to try and put the screws to Triple H and the board of directors at WWE HQ.

But in all honesty there's so many ways this angle can play out it's hard to really predict where this is gonna go.

And trust me when I say I can usually see how angles play out a mile away. But thats only because I've been watching wrestling for 30 years.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Satanixx said:


> I can see Vince aligning himself with Punk because he's the true WWE champion just to try and put the screws to Triple H and the board of directors at WWE HQ.
> 
> But in all honesty there's so many ways this angle can play out it's hard to really predict where this is gonna go.
> 
> And trust me when I say I can usually see how angles play out a mile away. But thats only because I've been watching wrestling for 30 years.


I'd bet money _against_ Vince aligning himself with Punk to get back at WWE for two reasons:

1) Vince hates Punk with a passion precisely because of this storyline up to now
2) Vince looked like he was actually accepting of being no confidence voted out of his own CEO position. Upset, sure. But accepting. For him to suddenly turn round next week and "I'm going to fuck you over sonny boy!" after the emotional exchange between the two... that would make no sense.

But I'll agree with this angle being all-but impossible to predict. Hell, Vince being voted out was out of nowhere and impossible to predict as is, who knows what we'll get next.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> One day, I will take my son to your house Silent Rage. I will tell him,"Son do you know who used to live in this house?" He will reply,"Silent Rage did Daddy". I will say, "Yes, yes he did."


:lmao


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Raw sucked big time. I cant believe some people actually thought it was good 

Triple H did all he could to save the show in the end but he couldn't


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Reservoir, in b4 it was me austin clip.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking back, terrible Raw.

> Retconning everything that happened on Sunday's awesome PPV:

- No Punk mentions. No footage/photos of the main event.
- Another Cena fired/unfired bait-and-switch.
- MITB winner in a WWE title tournament. fpalm
- People no selling the previous night's major injuries.

> A cold tournament, full of jobbers, that anyone could see wouldn't mean shit. It also muddied the importance of what Punk did.

> Complete failure to capitalise on the chaos started by the MITB show.

> Answering questions, that didn't need to be answered yet, with unsatisfying answers.

> Great ending that potentially has big implications but, ultimately, it's another case of the McMahon family hogging the spotlight and another ownership dispute.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Looking back, terrible Raw.
> 
> > Retconning everything that happened on Sunday's awesome PPV:
> 
> ...


Good to see someone that gets it. Vince losing control of the company has been played out to the death :lmao


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Looking back, terrible Raw.
> 
> > Retconning everything that happened on Sunday's awesome PPV:
> 
> ...


Disagree.

a) they wouldn't mention Punk. He "doesn't exist". The only time Bret Hart was mentioned after Survivor Series 1997 was in an interview Vince did with Jim Ross. After that he wasn't mentioned. Alundra Blayze was not mentioned after she defected to WCW and trashed the Women's title on air, so why mention Punk? In "WWE land" Punk does not exist.

b) People no-selling I disagree. Miz sold the leg injuries throughout. Although I can see why some did not want him to go far, I think WWE were trying to play the 'under dog' card so he could turn face in the future.

c) Whom in the tournament was 'jobbers'? A tournament of jobbers would be 8 clones of Tyler Reks with all due respect to him.

d) the 'chaos' point is about the only thing I agree on, but having Punk appear would ruin the realistic part of this angle. Saying that, maybe they could have done the "I've got a ticket and I'm a fan" part. Maybe that will happen down the road...

e) Let's wait a few weeks to see how it plays out.

Okay, RAW wasn't the best, but down the road it will hopefully become evident why what happened last night was necessary.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> - No Punk mentions. No footage/photos of the main event.


 why would they show a uncontracted talent, as well as kayfabe the most hated man in the company,Vince saying that no one is allowed to say his name is mentioning him thats how the story should be told


> - Another Cena fired/unfired bait-and-switch.


they handled that well enough with vince getting fired in stead



> - MITB winner in a WWE title tournament. fpalm


i dont see why him having the mitb automatically means he cant get another shot through other means


> - People no selling the previous night's major injuries.


the only one who had a major injury was the miz who sold all night, were u even paying atention


> > A cold tournament, full of jobbers, that anyone could see wouldn't mean shit.


 there were no jobbers in there come on stop being biased

Miz, Swagger and Rey Former World Champions

ADR MITB holder

Truth was kinda a tweener all night

Kofi and A-ry over Faces, and didn't see any super star regulars




> It also muddied the importance of what Punk did.


No man is bigger then the WWE, this angle is a Worked shoot angle, in reality when some one walks out like punk did You move on

Also if Punk IS really gone there gonna need to do this for real any way



> > Complete failure to capitalise on the chaos started by the MITB show.


 There is no chaos cause Mr.McMahon Reined it in thats the point, thats what his character would doo




> > Great ending that potentially has big implications but, ultimately, it's another case of the McMahon family hogging the spotlight and another ownership dispute.


i doubt it,More likely it will be HHH being the new Evils Boss


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Punk will be back we just don't know when.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Good to see someone that gets it. Vince losing control of the company has been played out to the death :lmao


Terrible to see somebody who doesn't get it :flip

Vince has never lost the company in this way so it's different.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Terrible to see somebody who doesn't get it :flip
> 
> Vince has never lost the company in this way so it's different.


HHH even said that the "Family" agreed with the Board so that pretty much means there's no way back in for Vince


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Terrible to see somebody who doesn't get it :flip
> 
> Vince has never lost the comnpany in this way so it's different.


I agree not like this. People have to understand that within this story Vince* no longer owns the company* Triple H does.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

perro said:


> HHH even said that the "Family" agreed with the Board so that pretty much means there's no way back in for Vince


Well I guess they might be able to find a loophole but maybe Vince wants to retire from television.

Who knows.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I called it hours before the show. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/562549-raw-7-18-discussion-thread-3.html#post9987321

Now, let's have Vince try to take over again, and lose.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz did one of the best selling jobs I've seen in a while.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I agree not like this. People have to understand that within this story Vince* no longer owns the company* Triple H does.


Which is competely different to past Vince storylines.

I just hope most people get that.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Well I guess they might be able to find a loophole but maybe Vince wants to retire from television.
> 
> Who knows.


Make sense that after all the things the Mr. McMahon character did that its end comes when Vince fails to keep the WWE Championship in WWE.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Make sense that after all the things the Mr. McMahon character did that its end comes when Vince fails to keep the WWE Championship in WWE.


you know what is ironic. the ending is the same as the begining. 

Vince ending and leaving the WWE kayfabe wise with his last match being against Bret Hart at Wrestlemania and his character trying to keep the WWE title in the WWE. 

The Vince McMahon character began at Survivor Series 1997 trying to keep the WWE title in the WWE taking it away from Bret Hart who was in talks with WCW, and him ending his career match with Bret was even more of a crazy coincidence.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Good to see someone that gets it. Vince losing control of the company has been played out to the death :lmao


It'd be great if there was any reason to think it'd last. Anyone who remembers the one-episode Trump angle knows better.

We'll probably end up with Vince vs. Triple H at Mania or some shit.



D.M.N. said:


> b) People no-selling I disagree. Miz sold the leg injuries throughout.


At MITB, Lawler sold it as if Miz had a dislocated kneecap. Next thing he's able to beat a babyface, in a 5mins match. 

The fact that big names like Cena, Miz, Christian, Big Show and Sin Cara had all been taken out and He Who Shall Not Be Named was running wild with the company's title should have been the focus of the whole show IMO.



> c) Whom in the tournament was 'jobbers'? A tournament of jobbers would be 8 clones of Tyler Reks with all due respect to him.


OK. Imagine the same tournament with Y2J, Batista, HBK, Undertaker, Triple H and Edge...as well as Del Rio and Mysterio. That's how much the talent pool has dried up in the past year or two.

Imagine that Vince had have came out just before a historic Taker vs. HBK, WWE Title, TV main event and said "Sorry folks, not enough time for this...I'm more important". Massive difference.



perro said:


> why would they show a uncontracted talent, as well as kayfabe the most hated man in the company


Punk's title win was the context that the whole show was set against. You'd have subtle "accidental" references to him, at least. You'd amp up the CM Punk chants as much as possible, for sure.

The argument that they didn't mention Bret, after he left, doesn't wash. They still mention Montreal on every fucking show, even now, 14 years later.



> i dont see why him having the mitb automatically means he cant get another shot through other means


Don't be ignorant. You can see how that's unclear storytelling. It makes Del Rio look stupid and it makes the briefcase look like an afterthought. He has zero reason to compete in a tournament, he can win the title at will.

Creative threw him in there because he's one of the few guys on Raw that can actually wrestle. Desperate, on-the-fly booking. No point apologising for something like that.



> There is no chaos cause Mr.McMahon Reined it in thats the point, thats what his character would doo


No chaos, no reason to be intrigued by the whole angle.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> At MITB, Lawler sold it as if Miz had a dislocated kneecap. Next thing he's able to beat a babyface, in a 5mins match.


Miz was back in the ring by the end of the match, so he obviously injured it but not so bad tha the couldn't compete


> The fact that big names like Cena, Miz, Christian, Big Show and Sin Cara had all been taken out and *He Who Shall Not Be Named was running wild with the company's title should have been the focus of the whole show IMO.*


no it shouldn't cause he is not part of the company. what did u want them posting his twitter picks on screen, the point is punk is gone and they have to move on



> OK. Imagine the same tournament with Y2J, Batista, HBK, Undertaker, Triple H and Edge...as well as Del Rio and Mysterio. That's how much the talent pool has dried up in the past year or two.


Mysterio would be in any torunament for the belt and considering Dell rio is being groomed so would he



> Imagine that Vince had have came out just before a historic Taker vs. HBK, WWE Title, TV main event and said "Sorry folks, not enough time for this...I'm more important". Massive difference.


they wouldnt do taker/hbk on tv so it doesn't matter



> Punk's title win was the context that the whole show was set against. You'd have subtle "accidental" references to him, at least. You'd amp up the CM Punk chants as much as possible, for sure.


the announcers were talking about him, but vince wanted him wiped away thats the point


> The argument that they didn't mention Bret, after he left, doesn't wash. They still mention Montreal on every fucking show, even now, 14 years later.


fpalm yes 14 years after, but they didn't mention him for years after the actual fact, your logic makes no sense




> Don't be ignorant. You can see how that's unclear storytelling. It makes Del Rio look stupid and it makes the briefcase look like an afterthought. He has zero reason to compete in a tournament, he can win the title at will.


its not ignorant, there is not tile, the case dose not disqualify him from competing and it shouldn't, he is still an active wrestler, and is still allowed to compete,




> No chaos, no reason to be intrigued by the whole angle.


If u want Chaos go watch the clusterfuck that is tna

i want my story's to make sense

I dont want a shocking nonsensical swerve i want them to sell the fact that punk is gone, Vince suffered a major loss and wants to pretend like it didn't fucking happen

Vince getting fired cause of his failure to keep the belt in the company is a great way to cap off his character cause thats how it started


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Reaches out for tag*


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> *Reaches out for tag*


You do realize that for this angle to work Punk as to act as if he no longer works for WWE.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> You do realize that for this angle to work Punk as to act as if he no longer works for WWE.


as far as we know he actually IS no longer working for the WWE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The Hardcore Show said:


> You do realize that for this angle to work Punk as to act as if he no longer works for WWE.


So, fine - do that throughout the tournament, if it's THAT important not to mention him. But as soon as Cena brings up CM Punk's name, have Vince get incensed about how that bastard's running around Chicago with the title that's been in that company for decades. If they can just forget about Punk and create a new title in one night, then what was the big deal to begin with?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> So, fine - do that throughout the tournament, if it's THAT important not to mention him. But as soon as Cena brings up CM Punk's name, have Vince get incensed about how that bastard's running around Chicago with the title that's been in that company for decades. *If they can just forget about Punk and create a new title in one night, then what was the big deal to begin with?*


its not the real title, Vince is trying to move on but it in vain, his bubble has been popped and he is trying to put it all back together as quickly as posible


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

perro said:


> its not the real title, Vince is trying to move on but it in vain, his bubble has been popped and he is trying to put it all back together as quickly as posible


Sure. That's why he should have gone off the deep end when Cena came out and talked openly about his respect for Punk. Instead, it turned into some weird Shawn Michaels/Montreal reference, which made a certain amount of sense, but isn't where the heat in this storyline is coming from. It's like they were pulling at the wrong thread.

All that said, y'know, I'm intrigued. I thought everything but the last 15 minutes lost a lot of steam, because fans didn't want whitewashing calm Vince, they wanted angry-as-hell pissed-off Vince. But that's short-term, and I'm hoping they've got something figured out long-term.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

I found Alex Riley's Texas Cloverleaf to be rather funny.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Mister Hands said:


> So, fine - do that throughout the tournament, if it's THAT important not to mention him. But as soon as Cena brings up CM Punk's name, have Vince get incensed about how that bastard's running around Chicago with the title that's been in that company for decades. If they can just forget about Punk and create a new title in one night, then what was the big deal to begin with?


The title that they will bring in has no past history or respect even if it looks the same as the one CM Punk has.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Sure. That's why he should have gone off the deep end when Cena came out and talked openly about his respect for Punk. Instead, it turned into some weird Shawn Michaels/Montreal reference, which made a certain amount of sense, but isn't where the heat in this storyline is coming from. It's like they were pulling at the wrong thread.


The HBK/Montreal part was great for Cena's Part in this i dont see how any oen can complain about that

Vince was about o go off the deep end then HHH came out


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

TBH wwe is doing everything I've hoped for and I hope they keep on going . Why are people still complaining... this just shows how fucked up some dorum members are NEVER satisfied


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

I decided to watch the final promo last night again just because I enjoyed it so much and I couldn't help but notice that right before Triple H told Vince you aren't going to fire Cena, that abunch of older adult men were chanting Cena's name. Probably won't carry over as a lot still don't like him, but I found that interesting.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DahStoryTella said:


> I found Alex Riley's Texas Cloverleaf to be rather funny.


It was terribly executed, he barely was even holding Miz's feet lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

stadw0n306 said:


> It was terribly executed, he barely was even holding Miz's feet lol


its amazing how some people think he is ready for the main event:no:


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Did anyone else notice the blood in the Miz's teeth?

Very PG WWE, very PG.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

OK, so this is a bit out there and I don't know how to elaborate upon it BUT:

In last night's Raw - and I may have just missed something - we know VKM promised severe consequences. Now, we were all waiting for him to fire Cena.

The thing is - and correct me if I'm wrong - we never actually heard McMahon, last night, explicitly say he was going to fire Cena. He just said there would be severe consequences. Could he have been planning something else? Just a thought, but it seemed a bit odd that he wouldn't have mentioned what he was going to do. To my mind, it just seemed strange how he kept it open-ended.

Again, I've probably missed something obvious here and had a blonde moment. But still, thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Raw was tame for me there was not enough promos only at the start then just one hour and half of boring matches but the end saved the show as HHH dropped a bomb on everyone seeing vince cry was sad it was good acting lol


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

I really want to see where WWE goes with Triple H now calling the shots. Thought the rest of Raw was ok, crowd was pretty dead though.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I'd just like to say what a relief it was to see more actual WRESTLING than normal(divas matches never count). 

I also liked the Tourney and the matches.

Of course I did NOT like the fact that Truth had to job to that SuperHero-Wannabe-From-San-Diego and his gay dolphin splash. That is so fucked up. 

And it's so predictable : Rey/Miz for the title? 

Good god. Somebody shoot me.... :no:

A Truth title reign would at the very least be entertaining 'cause he's one of the better Mic-workers left but nooooo...let's instead have either the Miz win again for the 2nd time so we can hear him say how "awesome" he is OR let's have Rey Misterio be given a token Championship for a Retirement run instead. :no: :no: :no:

At that point, RAW was BULLSHIT and I was ready to turn off my TV set when the match was getting ready to happen....and then Vince came out and all HELL Broke loose! 

That last segment of the show Saved it for me. After being robbed of a possible R-Truth title match, at least I was adequately compensated with an ending like what I saw.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AirTroublein619 said:


> Did anyone else notice the blood in the Miz's teeth?
> 
> Very PG WWE, very PG.


_Parental Guidance Suggested
This program contains material that parents may find unsuitable for younger children. Many parents may want to watch it with their younger children. The theme itself may call for parental guidance and/or the program may contain one or more of the following: some suggestive dialogue (D), infrequent coarse language (L), some sexual situations (S), or moderate violence (V)._

A PG rating doesn't necessarily mean there can't be a little blood in it. If there can be violence, some cursing and some sexual situations, I doubt a little bit of blood should be much of an issue. Let's show a sexual situation and curse but no blood? Sounds stupid to me, really.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

So I guess the die-hard fans thought it was a good show overall.

But from my perspective, as a fan who has found wrestling bland for some years now and had become interested again because of the whole Punk angle since it reminded him of the good old days, this show failed to live up to the mark :no:


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Like my sig?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> So I guess the die-hard fans thought it was a good show overall.
> 
> But from my perspective, as a fan who has found wrestling bland for some years now and had become interested again because of the whole Punk angle since it reminded him of the good old days, this show failed to live up to the mark :no:


Well that's what unrealistic expectations do for you.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> What did you guys think of Kofi's short promo last night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his feud with drew showed he was fine on the mic, this forum seems to have its own hive mind at times tho


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

AirTroublein619 said:


> Did anyone else notice the blood in the Miz's teeth?
> 
> Very PG WWE, very PG.


It was PG. They told the fans ahead of time he was drinking Kool Aid before the match, thats why his teeth were red.


----------

